# Action: The Sick Children



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hyperion Thorn marched angrily towards his company, who stood waiting. As Captain of the Fifth, Thorn was the second-highest ranked officer in the fleet, below Lord Commander Torkon. Then why didn't he listen to a single damned thing Thorn said? Thorn's choler turned dark, as he quickly snapped a glance out of the ship; the lush jungle world below was covered in wildlife, yet for some reason Torkon had decided against bombarding an area to dust, then setting up a drop-site. No, the Emperor's Children would instead be going in drop-pod, completely blind. And that wasn't the worst of it. Not by a long way.

Reaching his company who stood upright and to attention, Hyperion looked down their ranks. Some were new recruits, some old veterans. They stood by their Stormbirds, eager to embark and prepare to take off. Thorn had to disappoint them.

"Warriors of the Fifth!" called Thorn, hiding his scornful expression. "Today the Emperor's Children bring death to Twenty-Eight Four!" he said, his voice steeped with pride. His warriors cheered, blissfully ignorant of the next crippling thing Thorn was about to say.

"However," Thorn said, instilling a hushed silence on his warriors. "The Fifth will not be leading the speartip." Hyperion grimaced at the anguished cries of the Fifth; after all, why shouldn't they? The 5th, 7th, 9th, 11th and 14th companies made up this small expedition fleet. Why were the most experienced and most perfect warriors not leading from the front?

"We surrender the right to the Seventh. Our best wishes go with them into battle," said Hyperion, eyeing the Seventh warriors with venom as they boarded their drop-pods. "We will take the planet after they have established a position. Then, we will reinforce with the 11th and 14th. The 9th will then interchange with whichever Company needs re-supply and re-fit." concluded Hyperion, before summoning Sergeant Ares over with a flick of his hand.

"Ares, a moment if you please."

"What do you make of this, my friend?" asked Thorn, "Not only do we go in blind by drop-pod, even though the Seventh are supposedly setting up a drop-zone, but we do not lead the speartip. I have... _spoken_ with Lord Commander Torkon about this, but he does not seem to value my counsel. In fact, I don't think he even wants me on this ship, _my_ ship, I hasten to add." said Thorn, venomously. The _Will of the Phoenix_ had been his for over three decades, and now Torkon waltzed in and set up his own command chamber, and all but banished Thorn to his quarters.

"Anyway, I want your squad ready. Tell them what they need to know, that we're going in by drop-pod. Get them training, and make sure they are fit for battle in three hours. That is when I will _insist_ the Fifth go into combat. I will be accompanying your squad, Ares." said Thorn, placing a hand on his friend's shoulder, "I hope that your men are ready." he said, turning and walking away.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ares: You are angry at not being in the speartip. You are honoured that Thorn will join your squad. He would normally lead the veterans, but instead chooses your Tactical Squad. You must drill them hard for the hours before the drop. Get them to know each other. Also, how do you react to what Thorn says?

More Senior members of Squad: (75 years +): You are angry at not being in the speartip, and you know your Captain well enough to notice something is amiss. You get to know the more junior members, and are lead by Ares into the training pits. Will you speak to other squadmates, and train?

Junior squad members (Below 75 years): You are most angry, as you have yet to fully prove yourselves. You steam about being denied into battle, and are perhaps more brash than normal. You stomp over to training with Ares, and are too agressive in training. You must speak with more senior members, and find out about them, and each other. 


Ok, lazy perhaps, but you're all in the same place! If you miss three of these updates, you will be killed. Later, you will recieve more individual updates (there are nine of you!) as your situations change.

*TO ALL:* Wait until Lord Ramo (Ares) has posted first, because Ares will determine what you do next. You might do a group training exercise, or individual sparring. Let him define how your squad fills up the time. (I'm trusting you here, Lord Ramo! No Chaos-worshipping, now!):biggrin:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sergeant Ares stood proud at the fore front of his tactical squad. Some had yet to prove themselves to him, but he was positive that his entire squad were up to the task set ahead of them. He and the other sergeants stood arrayed in front of both their squads and the glorious 5th company. However something nawed at Ares, the fact that the Seventh company were seemingly preparing themselves for a combat drop. It was a mistake though surely and at that moment Captain Thorn arrived. He would put the thoughts at rest for Ares, he was sure of it.

The captain spoke up, and what he said made Ares want to roar in anger. How dare Torkon allow the 5th to go in second. Second! It was an outrage. Ares stood still, though anger was welling up inside of him, but still looked calm on the exterior. Ares was quietly calculating and thinking to himself when Thorn called him over. Ares nodded making his way over before saluting to Thorn, who spoke quickly and venemously about what Torkon had done.

*"I agree with you wholeheartedly my Lord. If I may be so bold to say that maybe Lord Commander Torkon has been angered by our separation with the Primach, and may not be thinking as straight as he should. If the seventh are setting up a drop zone,even though WE should be leading the spearhead, than surely it would be more useful to use the stormbirds on board. He has treated you like a dog, taking over your ship, and I have a feeling that he wishes to prove that other companies are superior and more perfect than us."* Ares finished speaking, always loyal to his captain. When he heard that the Captain would be accompanying his squad he felt a surge of pride within him, and he bowed low to Thorn. 

*"My Lord it would be an honour for you to accompany us into the battle. I will not dissapoint you, and neither will my squad, of that I will make sure off."* He saluted once more before turning to his Squad. *"Listen in Squad, Captain Thorn will be accompanying us into battle, so to the training cages for the next few hours."*

When the squad arrived in the training cages Ares immediatly put them to work in small teams, *"Mordred and Midas, I want you two to spar against each other for an hour, then set to work on your special weapons. We will need them if we encounter any armour resistance. Hakis and Garviel, i want you two to spar as well and then work on clearing rooms, Hakis supporting Garviel and his flamer. Demus, you and Dikaios will spar together, only use one weapon against him though. Finally Nathaniel and Darnath spar for an hour. When that hour is up seperate Nathaniel working with Hakis and Garviel, and Darnath you work with Mordred and Midas. Watch them closely." *With that Ares motioned for them to get to work and stepped back, to observe all his men.

OOC: Hope that it is good enough, the thought of getting the squad to participate in mass chaos worshiping hadn't crossed my mind...


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Brother Midas Glaw stood to the far right of the squad, scrutinising the new recruits; they were keen, edgy and and rearing to go. Many had yet to prove themselves in combat and the Drop was their calling. 

Midas caught sight of Thorn, approaching the squad with haste, his demeanour was not of the usual, he was angry and scornful, the mission was not going to go as planned. 
"Warriors of the fifth!" bellowed Thorn. "Today the Emperor's Children bring death to Twen. . ." Midas had heard his fair share of the captain's speeches, and he took the time of the speech to think about the information and situations of the world below. The roar of pride from the squad, mostly the recruits interrupted his train of thought, where he heard the next piece of crippling news.

"The Fifth will not be leading the speartip." Glaw's chest tightened with anger. "We surrender the right to the Seventh. Our best wishes go with them into battle,". he could now hear is two heartbeats , palbatations that were growing in strength. "The seventh company? Surely you jest!" roared Midas, his voice slightly distorted by his helmet vox. The captain ignored Glaw's hot tempered remark and called the sargent over with the flick of his wrist. They were congregating on the matter.

Glaw took a seat on the steps of the Storm Bird. His palbatations had now decreased, he was tempering his mind to relax. The sargent came back to the squad, which had lost its signs of formation. He assigned each member a spar mate. "Modred and Midas, I want you two to spar against each other for an hour, then set to work on your special weapons." said the Sargent. Modred, the quiet one. Midas had rarely sparred with the marine and knew little of his skills. 

Upon entering the cages Glaw was keen to vent his rage. An unprecedented blow came from Modred, which landed on the side of Glaw's head, he was about to strike again, Glaw sidestepped, grabbed his arm and twisted. Modred reverse-twisted and countered the lock. He twisted his wrist and escaped Midas' grip. Glaw was still faster - his other hand lashed out, palm flat and impacted Modred's chest. He flew back about a metre. Ah yes Glaw knew this was going to be a fun session. . .


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nathaniel stood to attention as Thorn walked in, Virtus felt upbeat, he knew this was going to be a good mission. He listened to Thorn speak though he was planning out the best way to shoot an Ork through the eye when he heard the initiates roar.
"However, the Fifth will not be leading the speartip."
Virtus nearly crushed his bolter in rage, how, why.
"We surrender the right to the Seventh. Our best wishes go with them into battle."
The Seventh, how dare Torken do that, he will have some explaining to do.
Then Thorn called Ares over. Damage control of course, what kind of blasphemy was this, the Fifth should be leading from the front, not coming in second.
"Listen in Squad, Captain Thorn will be accompanying us into battle, so to the training cages for the next few hours."

They walked into the arena and his nose was filled by the scent of blood and sweat. He loved it here.

"Finally Nathaniel and Darnath spar for an hour. When that hour is up seperate Nathaniel working with Hakis and Garviel, and Darnath you work with Modred and Midas. Watch them closely." 
Nathaniel nodded to Ares and set off to the cages with Darnath
Nathaniel eyed Darnath, he was a handsome marine, but that made no difference in war, he would teach this young marine well.
_'A bolter with a sight, interesting, my Boltgun has a sight, though it is a much more powerful sight,'_ Nathaniel thought to himself, trying to keep himself amused.
Nathaniel then walked over to the weaponary board and placed his boltgun and other weaponary on a shelf and grabbed two swords.
'Come on Darnath, choose a weapon,' he yelled to the other Marine.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis listened to the Captain`s speech with mixed emotions of pride and disappointment. He could tell from the start that something was wrong, but this had been an unpleasant shock nonetheless. It was good that they were playing an important role, but surely they should be in the lead? They were the fifth after all.
_Oh, well._ Hakis thought to himself. _At least I`m not stuck with the ninth..._
His mind wandered until he suddenly heard his voice called. Sparring? With Garviel.

Hakis did not know Garviel all that well. Apparently he had been a sergeant at one point, but got demoted for some such failure. He met his battle brother`s gaze as they entered the training cage. Garviel`s expression was unreadable as he stared back. Hakis wondered how good the marine`s depth perception was with that artificial eye...

"What do you say we make this interesting." Hakis suggested, seeking to lighten the mood. "First to lose his footing has to clean the other`s boots when this campaign is over?" He awaited Garviel`s reply with a grin as he began to stretch and loosen up, eager to cut loose. He let go a few quick punches to the air, a kick and an uppercut before standing in a ready pose before his opponent.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

(OOC: My characters name is Mordred, not Modred.)

Mordred leaned against the Stormbird and turned his eyes towards the new recruits imperceptibly. They were green there was no doubt and yet they held some promise, all they had to do was prove themselves and they had a chance to become true Emperor's Children. Mordred however could care less, it wasn't his business and whatever happened wouldn't affect him in a way that he would care. As Captain Thorn entered Mordred snapped to attention and entered the rank and file positions.

"Warriors of the Fifth!" called Thorn, hiding his scornful expression. "Today the Emperor's Children bring death to Twenty-Eight Four!" he said, his voice steeped with pride. Mordred remained quiet as the others cheered, he did not feel like giving adulous cheer yet, he would wait until he was on the battlefield to allow himself to feel joy once more.

"However," Thorn said, instilling a hushed silence on his warriors. "The Fifth will not be leading the speartip." As the others were crying in anguish and confusion Mordred allowed himself a moment of curiosity, however he still remained silent. The 5th were the first company in numerical sequence of all the companies on this expedition, why should they not lead?.

"We surrender the right to the Seventh. Our best wishes go with them into battle," Mordred heard Hyperion say and saw his glances at the seventh company. Mordred felt no ill-will towards them, he did not care for hounding glory like the more arrogant Emperor's Children did. He understood his duty to reinforce with the 11th and 14th and that was enough for him.

Mordred turned his head to see Sergeant Ares giving the commands for the training cages, Mordred allowed himself a grin. He felt more at peace there then in the hangars or the ostentatious art galleries that the III Legion favoured so fondly. As he reached the cages with the rest

"Mordred and Midas, I want you two to spar against each other for an hour, then set to work on your special weapons. We will need them if we encounter any armour resistance." Mordred turned and saw Midas Glaw, Mordred knew little of this fellow Astartes and did not want to know. If this man wanted Mordred to know anything he would tell him and that would be that.

As they stepped into the training cage Mordred seized the opportunity for a quick strike. An unprecedented blow which landed on the side of Glaw's head, he was about to strike again, Glaw sidestepped, grabbed Mordred's arm and twisted. Mordred reverse-twisted and countered the lock. He twisted his wrist and escaped Midas' grip. Glaw was still faster - his other hand lashed out, palm flat and impacted Mordred's chest. Mordred was pushed back but used this to brace himself and lash out with a sharp kick to the chest, knocking Glaw back.

As Glaw rose again he lashed out with a quick jab that Mordred parried and took to his left shoulder, allowing himself to strike out with his right and punch Glaw right in the stomach, following up with a kick to his right leg to knock Glaw down on the ground. Mordred seized the opportunity and brought his fist to Glaw's throat, just stopping before impact. "Well fought Glaw. Well fought," Mordred complimented. Glaw had fought well but Mordred saw that he was letting his rage fight for him, that was not the way to fight. Mordred glanced over to the weapons cages and gestured by nodding his head towards them. "Perhaps a weapon would make this contest more invigorating?."


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Demus looked up, he was confused and angry, "why arent we leading the charge, the 5th company has the best warriors we should show them how to fight", he thought to himself.

With anger Demus slammed his fist against the wall, then he saw Sergeant Ares walking towards the squad, then he started to tell them their practice schedule. "Demus, you and Dikaios will spar together, only use one weapon against him though" Ares said, Demus looked at the team trying to find Dikaios and thought to himself "why do I get the whelp and why do I have to use only one weapon, this day is getting from bad to worse".

After spotting Dikaios, he started walking towards him, slamming his axes one against the other and then with a smile Demus said, "Hey I'm Demus I guess you are Dikaios" and without waiting for an answer he started walking towards the training pit, Demus looked back and shouted "are you coming Whelp?" and with a smile he continued walking "thats going to be fun" he thought.

Once reached to the training pit he threw away both his axes and shouted "come on little whelp its time to rumble" and then stood in waiting until Dikaios will arrive.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath sat on the ramp of the Stormbird, waiting for Captain Thorn to come and announce that they would be leading the assault onto the new world. As he stepped out into the light of the cruisers hanger, Darnath snapped to attention, and noticed that the captains face was sombre. They would not be leading the assault. Darnath felt a growl rise inside of him and forced it to remain hidden beneath a vainer of respect for authority. This was the worst form of disgrace. The whoresons of the 7th would lead the charge, and get the glory, and they would get to pick up the few scraps that were left. This was bullshit! As Thorn finished talking and called Ares over, Darnath slammed his fist into the side of the Stormbird, the cold metallic ring drowned by the groans and complains of the rest of the Fifth who had been denied the honour that was theirs! Ares told them about their Captain accompanying them into battle, but Darnath was almost blinded to any information because of the rage that he could feel about to boil over. He forced himself to calm, determined not to lose his cool, especially amongst many seniors of the legion. 

As they wandered down to the training cages, Darnath's rage subsided, replaced by a burning ambition to prove himself to his squad, and when the finally dropped, to his Captain. *"Mordred and Midas, I want you two to spar against each other for an hour, then set to work on your special weapons. We will need them if we encounter any armour resistance. Hakis and Garviel, i want you two to spar as well and then work on clearing rooms, Hakis supporting Garviel and his flamer. Demus, you and Dikaios will spar together, only use one weapon against him though. Finally Nathaniel and Darnath spar for an hour. When that hour is up seperate Nathaniel working with Hakis and Garviel, and Darnath you work with Mordred and Midas. Watch them closely."* Ares had spoken, and Darnath had his duties. Nathaniel seemed to be eyeing him up, probable looking for his weakness. Even as he thought this, Darnath realised he was doing the same. The senior marine called out to hurry up, and he placed his Bolter carefully on the shelf, and picked up a sword. He balanced the end on his index finger and didn't touch it. It wobbled ad bit, but eventually came to rest perfectly perpendicular to his finger. Good, it was balanced, Darnath was going to need everything on his side to stand a chance against such a veteran. He then picked up a shield, and turned to face his opponent "I'm ready when you are!"...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Captain Thorn walked the decks of the _Will of the Phoenix_ in a kind of trance; barely noticing the works of art lining the walls, or the sculptures, most of which fashioned in Torkon's likeness. As he came past one such statue, he saw Captain Aeronus of the 11th coming the other way.

"Why weren't you at the mission briefing, Thorn?" asked Aeronus, puzzled, "Torkon gave us tactical briefing on how the 9th, 11th, and 14th would be deploying." It was the final straw. Roaring in anger, Thorn slammed his fist into the nearest statue, pummeling the leering face of Torkon into the wall.

"This ends now!" declared Thorn, marching straight towards the mission-room. Slamming open the doors, Thorn said loudly, "Lord Commander Torkon, I apologise for not being present at the briefing, although I will confess I never recieved the order to attend." Hyperion said cooly, gaining some measure of composure. Torkon, sitting on his command dias, turned round lazily, before drawling on; "I never ordered you here in the first place, Hyperion." Thorn bristled at Torkon's arrogant tone, before continuing; "But Lord Commander, how will I know what you have planned for the Fifth in the coming drop?" said Thorn. Torkon laughed loudly, before saying "Hyperion, the Fifth aren't deploying! They are acting as an active reserve for when another company needs re-supply or re-fit! I will lead the next wave shortly!" Torkon laughed, bitterly. Thorn could not supress his anger, and marched out of the chamber, listening to Torkon's mocking laughter.

Marching to the training-pits, Thorn watched the Fifth train. He loved them all like sons, and it galled him that he was unable to get them onto the battlefield. "Ares!" he called, summoning the sergeant over. "I have failed the company. The Fifth will not deploy as the main assault; we are to act as active reserve. I am... truly sorry." said Thorn, before calling out bitterly to his company.

"You may as well do something else, the Fifth will not drop today. I doubt we will see the surface of this planet at all. Lord Commander Torkon has decreed we are to be active reserves. I am sorry, brothers. I have failed you all." said Thorn, bitterly. The anguished cries were unable to bear, as the responsibility of failure crushed down on Thorn. He looked out the gallery-portal, to see the drop-pods of the 9th, 11th, and 14th spiralling down towards the surface. Out of all of them, he saw Torkon's personal drop-pod, gilded and bedecked in uncessary finery. Thorn turned, and trudged bitterly towards his chambers. To remove his armour.


OOC: This is not an actual update, as such; it simply my character responding and interacting, instead of standing about like a lemon untill the next update.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Garviel listened as Captain Thorn announced "Warriors of the Fifth, today the Emperor's Children bring death to Twenty-Eight Four, however," Thorn said, instilling a hushed silence on his warriors. "The Fifth will not be leading the speartip." 

Garviel almost exploded with rage, why did Lord Commander Torkon would hold back the finest warriors in the force?!
Seething with barely suppressed rage he almost missed Ares' order to spar with Brother Hakis.

After hearing Hakis' offer to make things interesting he grinned and and said.
"Well if we're upping the wager, lets up the weapon shall we?"
He turned and drew two blunted training blades the length of his forearm then offered one to Hakis.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Virtus saw Thorn walk in as he sparred with Darnath.
_Block, Attack, Block, Block, Attack_
Then he heard the news that they would not drop at all.
Nathaniel spun and nearly decapitated Darnath in doing so.
'What!' Virtus yelled out with rage.
'Why? We should be at the front right now,' he yelled, he wasn't angry at Thorn, just at Torken and his lack of tactical thinking.
Someone was going to pay.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares watched with satisfaction as his men got too work quickly and effectively. He watched the fight between Midas and Mordred, noting down in particular the rage that Midas had used at the beginning of the fight, and how Mordred responded. He turned away from them as he heard the footfalls of his captain, heavy due to the weight of command as he marched quickly into the training arena. Ares caught his eye and immediatly knew something was wrong. 

Ares moved over to him as Thorn spoke to him quietly at first, "I have failed the company. The Fifth will not deploy as the main assault; we are to act as active reserve. I am... truly sorry." Ares looked confused at first, but then downright outraged. *"No my lord, you have not failed the company. If anything it is I who have failed you. Lord Torkon has no idea what he is doing. There will surely be a reckoning between him and the beloved Primach. He won't get away with this."*

Ares felt such anger welling up inside him. How dare Torkon do this to the fifth. The fifth were the most veteran company on board. He stood by his captains side until he left the training room, bitterly. He looked at his squad, *"Stay where you are and continue to practice. When Torkon messes this up the fifth will stand ready to prove him wrong."* He looked at his other brother sergeants and was glad to see most of them keeping order amongst the chaos that was now reigning.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

As the captain made his announcement "The Fifth will not be leading the speartip."

Dikiaos hissed under his breath "how can the lord commander do that to us, we are surely the most veteran company" 

he then heard his sergeants orders "Demus, you and Dikaios will spar together, only use one weapon against him though." he became slightly enraged at this, why would the sergeant order his opponent to use only one weapon , but oh well, orders were orders, even if he didnt like them, he had no choice but to obey

Dikiaos saw Demus walking towards him and chuckled, quiet enough that only he could hear it, and then followed Demus, Demus shouted something but Dikiaos was to enreaged to pay attention to what he had said. they walked into the pits, Demus threw away both of his weapons, so dikiaos threw his sword onto the shelf.

Demus shouted at him "come on little whelp its time to rumble", This pushed Dikiaos over the edge, he was losing his temper, nobody spoke like that to him, but he knew he couldnt out strength someone so much more experienced than he, so i will have to out speed him, he dashed round to Demus back and slammed his palm into Demus' spine, catching Demus off guard, he grabbed Demus arm and pulled close to him and whispered in is ear, my name is the dragon, nobody calls me whelp


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Blades clashed furiously as Hakis and Garviel sparred, each as determined as the other not to lose the wager. Hakis circled swiftly around, catching a glimpse of the captain as he ended up facing the entryway to the training hall.

The distraction, mere moments, was all Garviel needed to throw him off balance.
"Ah, damnit!" Hakis cursed as he lost his footing. He tried to right himself, but Garviel allowed no reprieve and knocked Hakis to the floor with a swift backhand.

At that moment, The captain made his announcement. They could all hear the disappointment in Thorn`s voice as he told them they would not be a part of the drop. Hakis let out a long sigh and sagged to the floor. He wanted to rage, to defy these preposterous orders and join the charge regardless, but his better sense kept him in check.

Sergeant Ares ordered them to continue training.

"Alright then." Hakis said, getting to his feet. "New weapons, Garvi?"


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Demus quickly headbuted backwards hitting Dikiaos right in the nose and throwing him off balance, then he turned to him grabbed his head and tried slamming him into the wall but just before Dikaios hit the wall he managed to escape his grab and back away. Demus laughed loudldy and said "your better then i expected whelp", then Demus started running towards Dikaios and when he was at hands reach Demus grabbed him and was about to throw him away when he heard "Stay where you are and continue to practice. When Torkon messes this up the fifth will stand ready to prove him wrong" he knew something went very wrong. In a quick move Demus left Dikiaos in the air without throwing him, Dikiaos fell on the ground, while Demus was walking towards his weapons, he picked one chain axe and said "lets change weapons" then he backed away towards the wall so Dikiaos will not be able to outmaneuver him and waited for him.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Dikiaos heard the captains announcement as Demus allowed him to fall to the floor and then Ares orders to keep training, he was absolutely furious, suddenly he noticed Demus was over by the wall holding one of his chain axe. Dikiaos laughed as he picked up his own sword, "please a chain axe, give me a challenge, at least use both of your weapons brother"


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn Nathaniel was good. The veteran had years of experience in the crucible of war which had shaped him into a perfect warrior. Darnath confessed silently to himself that this was a mis-matched fight, not voicing this least he show weakness. Darnath launched the first blow, but Nathaniel turned it aside as if Darnath had moved in slow motion. His return strike was equally as elegant as his block, his second blade striking at Darnath's hip, himself only just bringing his shield down in time to block. His body was convulsed to an unnatural angle, and he was in no position to launch a counter-strike. So he leapt back, landed on the balls of his feet and in one fluid motion thrust his blade towards Nathaniel's chest. Darnath knew it was never going to reach, but whether because he was toying with him or because he genuinely believed he was in danger, he blocked. Darnath then spun on his heel, and brought his shield up to connect with the side of Nathaniel's head. Whether it was his had he used, or the sword he used Darnath couldn't see, but one thing was certain; Nathaniel had stopped his attack. The older marine then lashed out with a kick to the back of the leg, and pushed him away. Then the Captain walked in and announced that they would be dropping at all. Nathaniel spun around in rage and left his sword blazing a path towards Darnath's head. He was already on one knee from the kick, and so simply let to other one drop as the blade slid inches over his head. Why weren't they deploying? If Lord Commander Torkon had any sense in him they should have been the vanguard of the assault, not reserves. Darnath hoped Torkon would have hell to pay when he failed, but somehow Darnath doubted it. The Emperor's Children were known for their perfection, and even without the fifth, the world would probably be subdued and no more would be said on the matter. Darnath stood up and tried to regain his composure, almost unable to hide the hurt he felt at being rejected for this mission. He stood up at ease, and prepared himself to be beaten by Nathaniel. Only because the Captain had walked in had he been spared from being beaten then, and even so only barely. the question now was not whether he would win, but rather how long he would last...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Thorn marched quickly towards his chambers, pushing servitors and menials out of the way. This was beyond disrespect, beyond what a personal rivalry could rationalise. And even then, Thorn had never met Torkon before. "Why does he hate me!?" shouted Hyperion, scaring off a few poets, who would now doubtless write about the barbaric temper of the Emperors' Children. "Why must everything go wrong?" thought Thorn, to himself this time, when he saw an Imperial Guardsman running towards him. The man, stopped, saluted, and said, "Captian, Thorn, sir, Commander Varkeron requests your presence on the command bridge immediately, sir." he panted, out of breath. 

"Why would he want to see me? My men are not needed, according to our Lord Commander." Thorn spat, bitterly. "Sir, it's urgent. He said you needed to be there now." the soldier breathed, before running back off. Thorn set off after him, his stride eventually over-taking the man's jog. Upon reaching the main intersection, he found it crowded with remembrancers, running this way and that, servitors moving loads, menials hurrying to do their tasks, and the cacophony of bustling conversation and activity. He would never get through to the command bridge.

"Out of my way!" Thorn shouted, roughly pushing through, before giving up and drawing his bolt pistol. He fired three shots into the ground beneath him, and immediately all the people fell silent, and turned to face him. "Now, if you would excuse me, I have to get through." Thorn said sternly, and watched as people parted before him. He was unable to take it serious, and, passing one terrified painter, said "Liven up, lad, I'm not going to shoot you!" The release of tension was like a thaw, and some people laughed, a couple cheered. Realising his moment to show the perfection of his legion, Thorn said, improvising; "You are the cream of the Imperium. You will show the universe the glory of fine arts. You are the future of this Empire; and the Emperor's Children will show you the true perfection of the Astartes!" he said, his voice carrying over all of them, who soon began cheering. Thorn smiled; perhaps the day wasn't a complete catastrophe.

Reaching the command bridge, Thorn was met by Varkeron's stern face. "Captain," he said. "My old friend!" said Thorn. He had worked alongside Varkeron's men for years, and knew they would never let him down. "We are recieving a trasmission from the planet now, it's more clear!" shouted a nearby crew, and Thorn walked forward and gripped the vox. 

"Hello? This is Captain Thorn, do you copy?" the static blared out almost everything, untill Thorn realised it was gunfire, combined with poor reception. Suddenly, a cracked voice spoke, "Thorn.....you are to........and get.........down there.......prepare......" the static removed most of Lord Commander Torkon's speech. Suddenly, a wide grin spread over Thorn's face. He knew exactly what to do. "Of course, sir, I will deploy at once." Thorn said, smiling. "Wha........Thorn, you must........ now!" shouted Torkon. "I will sir, don't worry," said Thorn smiling even more. Varkeron began to speak, "Hyperion, I don't think he meant...." before he too got the message. "Ah." he said, also smiling. "We're breaking up, Torkon, Thorn out." said Thorn, before thrusting his fist into the air in elation, and turning out of the bridge. His day had got better and better.

Walking through the now-emptier courseway, Thorn made it to the training pits. Slamming the klaxon button, an alarm sounded throughout the chamber, before Thorn shouted, "Warriors of the Fifth, prepare for combat drop!" he cried, feeling a fierce pride as his warriors cheered. Calling Ares over, Thorn was immediately bombarded by questions. "Quite simply, Ares, I cheated. I recieved a garbled transmission, and made _the most sense I could_ out of it. Although, we'll have to stick to drop pods, or it is a _direct_ dis-obedience." Thorn smiled, and clapped his hand on his friend's shoulder guard. "I hope your men are ready."

Thorn continued, to all assembled marines; "Sergeants, get your men to dock-bay three in under six minutes, inside their drop-pods and ready for combat drop. For the glory of Fulgrim!" cried Thorn.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

TO ALL: If you have something else to post for before this update, do so with your next post THEN respond to this update.

Ares: You are confused as to how the Fifth recieved authorisation, and ask Thorn numerious questions as to how. When Thorn replies, are you disapproving or quietly amused by your Captain's old trick? You must also prepare your squad, get them to their drop-pod and ready to drop.

Senior Members of Squad: You are confused as to how it happened, but happy all the same. You quickly head over to the sergeant to recieve orders, as you have done this before. You may have to drag the juniors along with you. What are your feelings? Discuss with other squadmates about your thoughts.

Junior Members: You cheer, elated at being in the drop, so much so that you miss the order to meet your sergeant. You have to be dragged along by the senior members, what are your feelings? Discuss with other squadmates about your thoughts.


Sorry it's like this again! The next update should have separate updates, at least one per two people. (For senior and junior, you are as per last update; see it for your age boundaries, senior and junior.)


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

(Sorry! I was ten minutes late x) )

"Perhaps a weapon would make this contest more invigorating?." Mordred spoke. Glaw ignored this, he was too full of rage to care. Mordred's fist hovered a few inches from Glaw's neck, he would use this to his advantage.He suddeny lashed out, grabbing Mordred's fist and withdrawing a concealed blade from his waist satchel. The blade was sharp and hooked in design, totally contraband in sparring, they were used in Glaw's home hive, Glaw was using a dirty gang land tactic.

Midas lodged the blade into Mordred's armpit and pulled harshly as blood and ichor flew from the newly cut wound. They were both face to face with eachother, Mordred's face was filled with rage and Glaw's face was totally unreadable through his helmet. Looking into Mordred's face was somewhat mesmerising, he couldn't waste any more precious moments staring, and headbutted Mordred, right in his handsome features. This sent him backwards, Glaw felt triumphant, he quickly glanced at the sargentwho was striding to the cages when something hit him, hit him like a Land Raider. Glaw was sent tumbling to the ground, he hit the floor with a loud thump. He heard the sargent mention something about active reserves, Glaw would have felt rage but was too dazed to feel anything. Mordred stepped over him, with an mocking smile and a broken nose.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Glaw rose slowly, he had heard the captains orders, "We were actually going into live combat!" Thought Glaw in his head, as his dazed expression slowly formed into a large grin. 
He strode over to his weapon, a plasma rifle, "The noblest works incur the heaviest risk" said Glaw under his breath. Glancing uneasily at Mordred who was also equipping his special weapon. In the heat of combat they had both forgot to prepare their weapons, however Glaw was an expert with his plasma gun, and had it fully operational in the time he spent walking to his seargant to hear his full orders. "Come on lad" Said Glaw to Oraki, he followed Glaw quick on his heels, looking a bit too over enthusiastic.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares jumped to his feet as the klaxons sounded. Thorn was standing in the doorway with a massive grin on his face. Somehow this unsettles Ares but he was relieved to see that Thorn was happy. Estatic was actually the word. "Warriors of the Fifth, prepare for combat drop!" Yelled Thorn and he was greeted by cheers as men rushed to grab their weapons. Ares saw Thorn beckon to him and rushed over to his Lord's side. *"My Lord, what's wrong? I thought Torkon would not allow us to drop? I thought that he had ordered us to act as a reserve?" *Ares had a million other questions, but Thorn stopped him. "Quite simply, Ares, I cheated. I recieved a garbled transmission, and made the most sense I could out of it. Although, we'll have to stick to drop pods, or it is a direct dis-obedience."

Ares felt a moment of silence between the two as Thorn slapped his hand on his shoulder. Then Ares burst out laughing. "*My Lord me and my men stand ready to cheat along side you."* Ares laughed some more as Thorn issued more orders to the Sergeants. *"You heard the captain," *he bellowed to his men, *"We are going on a combat drop. I want you in your drop pod and fastened into your seats in three."* Ares donned his helmet and waited till the last of his squad had made their way to dock bay three, before he broke into a jog. Today is going to be a good day, he thought to himself as he ran.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As Glaw grabbed Mordred's wrist and pulled him forward Mordred allowed himself a grin, this one didn't know when to quit. Then he felt pain as the knife plunged into his side he felt rage, this whelp had attacked him beyond the training cage measures. Actually stabbing him with a blade, it posed no real threat but the sheer incredulity of it and almost barbaric act made Mordred simmer with barely contained fury.

As Glaw head-butted him Mordred only became angrier, this whelp was no better then a World Eater to stoop to such tactics. Mordred was not considered arrogant but still, they were the Emperor's Children and they were better then that. All Astartes were, or at least should be. Mordred surged forward and punched, not holding back as he smashed Glaw to the ground. Mordred stood over the downed marine and smiled, quickly setting his broken nose back. His smile quickly disappeared as he grabbed Glaw before he could leave and slammed him against the wall of the cage, 'Listen well whelp, if you ever anything like that ever again.. I will kill you. We are not savage barbarians Glaw, we are Astartes and we should be beyond such things. The fact that you are not bodes ill,' Mordred said, chastising the marine for his underhanded tactic. 'I will be reporting this later, I hope that you will learn from this.' With that done Mordred released the younger Astartes and left the cage.

As he heard the klaxon he was curious. They had been side-lined, as degrading as it was, so why were they being called out now?. What had changed?, had Lord Commander Torkon run into more then he could handle?. Mordred dismissed his thoughts and grabbed his full gear, his trusty Meltagun hoisted onto his back, his Bolt Pistol at his side and his Chainsword at his other side. As he ran to the Drop Pod bay Mordred was filled with questions, but he set them aside and focused on his duty. Soon there would be battle and he could let his questions melt away as he melted through the enemies doomed hides.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

"All right", Demus shouted happily "at last some action", quickly Demus picked up his weapons and putted them back in place, then he made his final preparations and started running towards the sergeant. He was near the sergeant when he realized that Dikiaos wasn't following him, he ran back grabbed Dikiaos in his arm and shouted, "are you coming whelp?!". Without waiting for an answer he grabbed Dikiaos and his weapons and carried him to Ares.
"When do we get to kill something?", Demus shouted happily then he thought to himself "maybe this day wont be so awful as I thought", then in a mere second he realized that something surely went wrong because there is no reason for them to go down now because the battle only began. "Thorn must be planning something",he smiled while thinking of that.
Then he heard Ares "You heard the captain, We are going on a combat drop. I want you in your drop pod and fastened into your seats in three.", a wide and scary smile spread on his face, "lets move he shouted" then he grabbed Dikiaos and said, "come on whelp ill introduce you to your best friend from now, the battlefield!". After saying that Demus rushed to the drop pod, as fast as the wind Demus sat and was ready to drop, he anxiously moved his legs and arms ,stretching, even as he was sitting.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nathaniel turned to Darnath.
'Hah, this is what I'm talkin' about,' Nathaniel said as he threw his swords up in the air, he then caught them and put them on the shelves, he then grabbed his Bolter and his equipment and found himself in line next to Darnath.
'You excited young one?' Nathaniel asked, 'I hope you are because we are going to show the foul enemy what we are made of.'
He then jogged off to the Drop Hanger for launch with Darnath in tow.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

"Yes!" Darnath exclaimed in excitement. He had no idea how the Captain had done it but they were dropping. All the previous disappointment just made this moment sweeter. It seemed Nathaniel was just as excited as he was, and Darnath bolted over to the weapons racks, tossed lazily his sword on the racks and grabbed his bolter. A great mass of people had come to the weapon racks to do the same, and Darnath was being swept away with this wave of people, but was to exuberant to care. Suddenly, a hand grabbed him and pulled him out of the mass of people. *'You excited young one?'* Nathaniel asked,* 'I hope you are because we are going to show the foul enemy what we are made of.'* Young one. Darnath might have taken offense if Nathaniel weren't such a senior Astartes. He turned and smiled at Nathaniel under his helmet "I was born ready!" And with that, Nathaniel cut through the thronging crowds to Dock Bay Three, and Darnath followed through the parting he caused in this sea of people...


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

as Demus dragged Dikiaos over to where the sergeant was he realised he would finally have a chance to prove himself on the battlefield, this pleased him, he then heard the sergeants orders "You heard the captain, We are going on a combat drop. I want you in your drop pod and fastened into your seats in three."

Dikiaos hated drop pod assaults, but nonetheless was excited at this oppurtunity to prove himself to his squad, his company and most importantly the legion. He took a seat next to a somewhat anxious looking Demus, at first he found Demus' anxiety odd but then he realised that he too was feeling anxious about the drop, But he liked the feeling, he knew that this adrenaline boost would come in handy against who or whatever it was they were facing


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis was barely able to repress an elated grin as the Captain delivered his update. He fisted the air in triumph, before nodding to Garviel and rushing to return the training weapons. He rushed Garviel to do the same.

Under the circumstances it did not take them long to get ready. Within minutes, they were prepared rushing to meet the rest of their squadmates as alarm klaxxons blared incessantly.

Hakis nodded to Garviel, glancing momentarily at his boots. He just _knew_ that Garvi would make every effort possible to get them dirty, capitalising on the knowledge that he wouldn`t have to clean them.

Hakis closed his eyes and began to psych himself up as he secured himslef into his harness. He clapsed his bolter to his chest with one hand, and gently thumbed the shuriken on his belt with the other.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Garviel slipped into the illusion of elsewhere and allowed his body to act as it had been trained to do without need for thinking, starting forwards he swung his blade for Hakis' chest then dropped down and sliced for his legs, they fought back and forth untill Hakis was foolishly distracted by the Captain's arrival.

Garviel hammered Hakis's sword out of his hands then back-handed him to the floor, rage errupted within him but Garviel simply shrugged at the Captain's anouncement that they would not be dropping and went to pund some servitor training units.

Several minutes later after he had smashed two servitors beyond repair and started on a third a claxon started blaring.
Hearing that they would actually be dropping Garviel smiled and sprinted to the weapons racks to claim his Flamer, knife and pistol and grenades then headed to the drop-pod.

He reached the pod last and strapped into his harness opposite Hakis while 'accidently' stepping in some spilled oil.
"Oh no" He grinned at Hakis "It looks like my boots are dirty already, what a shame!" he laughed.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hyperion marched towards the docking bay, readying _Raptora_. It was a fine weapon, with a long, slender, slightly curved blade, with a gilded golden hilt at it's base, which was able to be weilded either two-handed or just one-handed. It was finished off with a small, violet gem at it's pommel; it glistened with a serene beauty. Buckling it to his side, Captain Thorn entered the docking bay. 

Many squads were readying themselves, some arriving, and some already in their drop pods. As Thorn reached Squad Ares, he noticed, to a small measure of pride, that they were one of the battle-ready squads. He called to the servitor, who thought everyone was already inside, to open the pod again. As the doors opened, Thorn turned to his Company. "Warriors of the Fifth! Today, we rescue our Lord Commander!" Thorn called, laughing. A cheer went up from the men; they all felt personally insulted by Torkon, so heartily appreciated Thorn's jibes. Turning back, Thorn entered the pod, before speaking, "Many of you are new to the Emperor's Children. I want to impress this on you right now; you could not have a finer sergeant. When I fall on some desolate rock, it will not be Sergeant Varkoser of the Veteran Squad who takes my place. No, it will be Sergeant Ares who leads the Fifth. I hope you remember how lucky you all are." said Thorn. The honour he was paying Ares was limitless, but he damned deserved it.

*+++COMBAT DROP IN T - 10. 9. 8...+++* A klaxon warning called. The squad readied itself.

*+++ 7. 6. 5. 4...* Thorn patched through to his Company's vox.

*+++3. 2...+++* "For the Emperor! For Fulgrim! For the Imperium!" roared Thorn.

*+++DROP INITIATED+++*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

ALL: You are honoured by Thorn's presence, and are roused by his words. What will Ares say? Will any senior members who have fought with Ares before give a "hear hear!"? How do you feel about the drop? Discuss your thoughts with the squadmates. 

Also note Deus Mortis cannot post for a few days, so he will be an automaton; he won't speak, he will just do the norm (ie: cheer when everyone else does, shoot when they do, get out of a drop-pod when they do etc.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Drop-Pod landed, and the hatches clanged down. Thorn was the first to step onto the alien soil; and what a sight it was. It was completely filled with lush jungle; all around it was closed in with trees and foilage. Thorn couldn't even see the other squads. "Come in, Varkoser, come in." said Thorn. Static was his only reply. The Company was spread quite thinly, as they needed to find Torkon. They would have to meet up with each squad, one by one.

"Squad Ares! Fan out at once, cover all possible assault vectors." said Thorn, realising that his presence was diminishing the role of Ares. But with only one squad under his command, this would have to become a necessity. "Flamer! See if you can't burn an area around us; that will provide an enemy no cover. Meltagunner, help him also; take some of the larger trees that a flamer would have more difficulty with" said Thorn, confident the light rain would stop any major-spreading fires. He turned back, and ordered one marine to unload the gear. The ammunition, det-packs, and power packs were unloaded, all in their respective containers. This would prove valuable to the squad should they need re-supply, or perhaps another squad who goes past.

"Establish a perimiter, let's see if we can raise the nearest squad." said Thorn, remembering it was Tactical Squad Orlon. He ordered one marine to get onto the drop-pod's communication's network and find out what the problem was.

Thorn called Ares over, "Weird, eh? No signs of battle, and our vox's are jammed. We don't even know what species it is that inhabits the planet." said Thorn, eyeing the jungle carefully. He hadn't let his guard down for a second.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ares: As Thorn orders your squad, do you feel oppressed? Or you realise that he has only a single squad to command and so must ensure it performs to perfection? Also, what are your feelings about what he says to you, before and after the drop.

Nelko: You are instructed to burn a perimeter around the drop-site. As you go about your task, you notice a sickly-sweet smell given off by the burning plants. How big a perimeter will you burn, and how will you react to the odd smell?

Mordred: As you immolate the larger trees, you notice a faint sound as each shot hits its target. It sounds like a distant cry of pain, and you too smell a sweet odour. How will you react to this?

Japeth: You are tasked with getting the drop-pod's vox working. When you patch into it, you hear a faint whispering, ghosting on the vox. You can't make out what it says, and soon it disappears. Will you continue with your task or tell Ares what has happened?

Glaw: As Plasma Gunner, you realise that you could help establish the perimiter by burning through trees with Nelko and Mordred. Do you simply take up a defensive position, or ask Ares to help remove foilage?

Kabal: As you take up a defensive position, you notice shifting movement in the trees. They dance around you, yet when you look closely there is nothing there. What will you do?

Virtus: Also taking a defensive position, you grip your weapons tightly. You can hear a faint whispering on your vox, you hear distant cries of pain, you smell a sickly sweet smell, and see shapes moving in the darkness. All of this unnerves you, will you report it to Ares?

Oraki: Is away therefore he has taken up a defensive position and watches for sins of movement.

Dikaisonysis: You start unloading the gear, as ordered. You note the equipment; power packs, ammunition, det-packs, but also some odd green canisters. Do you ask Ares about them, although he may not know as they were put in there by order of Thorn?



OH YEAH not only two updates in one post but AN INDIVIDUAL FOR EVERYONE! That felt good. :biggrin: I think that must be some sort of record.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nathaniel sat in the drop pod, he looked at his fellow marines and felt the doors open and Hyperion appeared, he gave his speech and Nathaniel thumped his chest and cheered with the rest of his squad.

Then, the order to drop was given and he felt the searing heat of re-entry speed come through the reinforced armour of the drop pod, this was what he loved.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis tried to fake an irritated look at the sight of Garviel deliberately dirtying his boots. He knew it. Already his brother was capitalising on what was a rather foolish bet for Hakis to make. _Had to be the boots._ Hakis thought to himself. _Couldn`t pick the gauntlets, could you Hakis? Noo, had to be the boots..._

Hearing the captain`s words gave a far more pleasant feeling, and Hakis thumped his chest twice and nodded at Thorn`s praise.

+++DROP INITIATED+++

... ... ...

+++DROP CONFIRMED+++

The doors blew and Hakis took aim, immediately scanning the area directly in front of him on the outside. Following the captain`s lead, he stepped out into a verdant jungle that could be a tropical paradise. He kept himself alert and ready, knowing the trees could conceal anything from their immediate sight.

Then Captain Thorn ordered him to man the vox. Giving a quick affirmation, he shouldered his weapon and set to work. 

He spent the better part of two minutes before he found what he thought was a signal.
He could hear voices... At least the patterns and fluctuations in noise patterns suggested they were voices. But he couldn`t make out any words, nor could he identify any owner.
_Must be a lot of interference._ Hakis thought. He tried again, adjusting the frequency much more carefully. Now there was nothing.

Something was definitely wrong. Hakis shook his head. It should not have taken this long to aquire a signal.
"Sergeant!" Hakis called. "When you have a moment, the vox is playing hardball." 

Hakis found himself playing with the shuriken on his belt, perhaps a sign of nervousness, as he waited.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

when he heard Thorn say "Warriors of the Fifth! Today, we rescue our Lord Commander!" ,Demus widely cheered from his place in the drop pod. After that he heard thorn praising Sergeant Ares, some marines cheered or smiled but Demus didnt really know Ares personally so he didnt cheer but in any case Demus knew that if Thorn trusts Ares, it means that hes a good man.

Demus fastened his sit belt and laid his two chain axes in a X form on his legs and closed his eyes, then he heard
++COMBAT DROP IN T - 10. 9. 8...+++ 

+++ 7. 6. 5. 4... 

+++3. 2...+++ "For the Emperor! For Fulgrim! For the Imperium!" he heard Thorn yell.

+++DROP INITIATED+++ 
Demus opened his eyes and with a wide smile he started laughing,"in the end this day is turning better then I expected he" said to dikiaos.
The drop pod hit the ground, quickly Demus untied himself and got out of the pod, looking for the rest of the squad and for Thorn, then when he noticed Thorn he went towards him waiting for orders. Thorn ordered him to take defensive position and so he did. Demus readied his weapons, they where always ready, stained with the blood of many enemies although they werent as beautiful as Thorn's power sword, they were trustworthy and Demus grew quite fond of them, suddenly while watching his surrounding he notices a movement in the trees, he tried to follow it but the "thing" disappeared really quickly. Demus thougth to himself, "Its to quick to be an orc, orcs usually stomp, but what else can it be eldar maybe, but I cant be sure". Demus had an idea, "maybe we can outsmart them, I dont think they saw that ive seen them" he thought, Demus started walking towards Ares, he approached him and leaned towards him and whispered, "they are watching us, there is movement in the trees, but lets not do anything rash, think about it we can trick them into believing that we haven't noticed them". Then Demus walked back to his defensive point trying to find more movement in the trees or hear anything.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Glaw made the Aquilla from his hands, interlocking his two thumbs and propping them against his massive chest. Glaw turned to sit in his drop pod as the door sealed itself shut. Glaw hated drop pods, they were old technology. His pod shuddered and moved, stopped, then shot out of the cruiser making Glaw's stomachs rise.

+++DROP INITIATED+++

...

+++DROP CONFIRMED+++

Glaw's pod smashed into the ground, the door blasted outwards a few metres, he was already out of the pod and battle ready before the door came to a halt. The environment was covered in thick tress and fuana, the humidity was high and this was apparent of how wet Glaw's armor became a soon as he left the pod. Glaw heard Thorn's booming voice and followed the sound. The vox was giving only static. As he proceeded to Thorn, shadowy figures were dancing in the corner of Glaw's eye, and when he turned to meet them, weapon raised, there was nothing. The trees seemed to be talking to eachother although it was apparent they were not.

Glaw finally arrived to Thorn, and the rest of the squad had already made their way there aswell. Thorn issued orders to the squad, Glaw was assigned to burn out an area of the flora along with Mordred and Nelko. As he watched his team mates immolate the surrounding jungle a sickly sweet smell filled Glaw's nose through the rebreather built into his helmet. It smelt like rotting flesh. He aimed his holy plasma gun at a particulary large tree a few feet in front of him, and fired. The tree exploded in glistening plasma and soggy ichor from the tree, a scream followed this explosion, seemingly from the tree as it collapsedonto the jungle bed. This world, was very unnerving indeed.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Garviel shuddered as the pod impacted the ground, lifting his harness he ran out and swept the area with his eyes, he was about to return to the Drop pod to see if there was any spare flamer fuel just in case when Captain Thorn ordered him to burn a perimiter around the pod to remove any possible cover any Xenos may try to use.

As he prepared to burn the foilege Garviel heard Demus' plan to lure some Xenos he had seen inyo the open.
"Or we could do this, Brother!" he laughed to Demus, then walked over to an area about one-hundred meters away then aimed for a medium sized tree, aimed slightly to the left side of it and jammed his finger in the trigger.

After a three second long burst he released the trigger and watched as the tree fell sideways crushing many others and clearing a rough semi-circle, he then proceeded backwards too the pod while systamatically burning long streaks of jungle, when all but the bigest trees had fallen on that side he walked around to the other and repeated the process.

Looking over at Hakis and grinning, Garviel stomped his boots onto the ground around the trees he had burned where ash had fallen, the oil he had stepped in earlier acted like a glue and the ash stuck to his boots.

Just as he turned back to Captain Thorn and Sergeant Ares for orders Garviel noticed a strange scent in the air 
"Captain, Sergeant, can either of you smell that?"


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nathaniel scanned the nearby bushes, he could swear on his life that he heard comings and goings of aliens, but he brushed it off as a lust for battle, he would have to remain calm, he watched the jungle closely and viewed the surrounding area in his scope, he saw a footprint , but he brushed it away as it was probably a Space Marine footprint, but then he zoomed in on it, it was long and thick, Space Marines didn't wear boots like that.
'Sarge, could you tell me what that is?' questioned Nathaniel.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares waited until last of his men had strapped into the drop pod, before he took his seat, locking down the harness. He noticed the doors were closing and was about to call out to the servitor when Captain Thorn stopped it and entered the pod. As he spoke Ares could tell that the squad was excited about the drop. Ares listened as Thorn spoke about how he would take over from Thorn if he was injured or killed, and his praise filled Ares with pride. Ares bellowed his praise to the Emperor, when the countdown began.

+++DROP INITIATED+++

...

+++DROP CONFIRMED+++

Ares laughed as the drop pod smashed its way through trees, and was thrown about in his harness when the drop pod impacted on the ground. He quickly followed Thorn out, donning his helmet as he exited the pod. He listened to the orders that Thorn gave. It effectively made Ares redundent, but Ares cared not. Thorn was his friend and commanding officer, and with only one squad at his disposal at the moment it would have to be perfect. Ares could only hope that the squad was up to the task. He stood by Thorns side, watching for any sign of danger. He glimpsed movement in the trees and was relieved that he wasnt the only one who had noticed it when Demus walked over to him and spoke. Ares walked over to the drop pod to check on Hakis, as the vox was playing up. "*We could be being jammed, check the antena. Keep trying to raise any of the fifth or Torkons troops though."*

*"My Lord, I believe that we are being watched," *Ares said as he stomped through the brush, "*Perhaps it is best if we move on soon and try and regroup with our squads and then with Torkon."*


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As Mordred jumped into the Drop Pod he checked his armour systems for any imperfections, they were all active at 100%. Satisfied he made sure his Meltagun was securely fastened to his back and his Bolt Pistol and Combat Knife were at his sides. As the rest of the squad boarded Mordred buckled himself in and readied himself as the countdown began.

++COMBAT DROP IN T - 10. 9. 8...+++ 

+++ 7. 6. 5. 4... 

+++3. 2...+++ "For the Emperor! For Fulgrim! For the Imperium!" he heard Captain Thorn yell, Mordred silently nodded his agreement.

+++DROP INITIATED+++

As the Pod smashed through the void of space Mordred kept quiet the whole time, he wasn't big on small talk and especially not at times like this. Very quickly the thrust of impact jarred him from his reverie and he quickly leapt from his position and out of the Pod. As he looked around he saw no signs of battle, or fellow Emperor's Children. It was strange, where had the others gone?, sure they hadn't quit the field. No Astartes would do so, especially not in such a peaceful seeming place. As he heard Captain Thorn's orders to torch the forest Mordred complied with quiet reservations, this wasn't a Flamer, he had a Meltagun. Shouldn't he save his fuel cells for the future engagements rather then waste it burning down the native flora.

Mordred raised his Meltagun and fired, a super-heated burst quickly turned the trees ahead of him into melted slag. However he could have sworn he heard a cry in the distance, pain. But nobody was there, he continued burning through the trees, always hearing that same cry. But still nothing was there, and... a distinctively sweet smell emanated from the trees even after being burnt. How was that possible?, Mordred thought. He decided the Captain should be informed, switching on his vox Mordred sent a message to both Captain Thorn and Sergeant Ares. 'Captain, Sergeant. Something is wrong here, I can hear... someone. Out there, their in pain. And the trees, they keep giving off this scent, even after I melt them down. Your orders?'


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

OOC: This isn't quite an update, just something to stop me standing about like a lemon.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thorn scanned the area around him; the trees had been removed, and there was about ten metres of empty earth in every direction. Still, the jungle was inpenetrable and he couldn't see anything past where his squad had burnt.

"Burners, halt. Go over and get some more power packs or fuel for your guns, in the ammo crates by the pod." said Thorn, knowing they would need to be full for the battle. But so far, there were no signs of said battle.

"This place is strange, I will admit." said Thorn, levelly, "But the Emperor's Children will yeild nothing to some rustling of leaves or a nasty smell." said Thorn, a little stern that some of them were losing their edge. "I know Squad Ares, or most of it, well enough to know you will not let these pathetic fear tactics break into you." said Thorn, before heading towards the edge of the clearing, towards the odd footprints.

"Indeed, these are odd..." said Thorn, lost in thought. He heard rustlings ahead of him in the foilage. Whispering on his vox to the squad, he said, "+++Get ready. No sudden movements+++." He eyed where the rustling was coming from, as it edged closer and closer. He bent over, as if looking at the prints, and the rustling intensified. As it neared him, Thorn roared a battlecry and brought up his bolt pistol, firing twice into the bushes. He heard a dull thump, and saw an abhorrent creature roll out of the bushes. It was some crab-like creature, with iron-hard scales, two crab-like claws, and several other mandibles tucked underneath its chest. Its back was hard, with more, tougher scales. It had four eyes, all clustered around its face, each staring. Pink blood frothed from it's neck, and spattered along the floor. The thing was almost the size of a man.

"Fire!" roared Thorn, as more of the creatures sped out of the jungle. They moved unnaturally fast, and their scales where perfectly camoflauged. They used their claws like blades, and one thrust towards Thorn. Snarling, Hyperion drew _Raptora_ and sliced the claw from the creature's arm, the power sword easily cutting through the scales. How combat knives would do, however, was another matter. Falling back to his squad, Thorn organised them into a firing position, all around the pod. The creatures attacked from all sides. And already there was little space to shoot.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I lied!

Ares and Nelko: You stand with your Captain, and are awed at how precisely he slaughters his foes. You are inspired to greater feats of valour. There are four of the creatures coming at you; Thorn is caught in a duel with another three. What will you do?

Mordred and Japeth: You quickly take up a position, and fortunately have a good amount of room to fire your guns at your targets. There are three running towards you, how will you deal with them?

Glaw and Kabal: You are on the opposite side of the drop pod to most of the squad, and have the least room to shoot. Seven of the creatures are speeding towards you, and you will have to engage in close combat. How will you respond to the dire situation that faces you?

Virtus and Dikaisonysis: You stand on the flank of the Captain, opposite side to Mordred and Japeth. There are few enemies for you to face, and a lot of room to shoot. Only two approach you, and you should be able to deal with them quickly. However, Glaw and Kabal need your aid direly. Can you defeat your enemies and help your squadmates before they are overrun?

Oraki: Is away and will stand with Thorn and shoot some enemies, but for the purposes of EVERYONE ELSE he does not really exist. (He won't shoot any of your enemies, you won't need to help him, etc.)


Well, I got so carried away I did an update after all. Isn't that a testament to your ability to roleplay? :grin:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares roared as crab like creatures burst from the forest, and attacked his Lord. To his credit Hyperion Thorn was like a God of old, destroying all the foes that stood in his way. Ares couldn't help but feel a certain awe towards the way his captain decapitated foes, moving from one to the next with grace and speed. Ares was standing next to Garviel Nelko, covering the captains flank. Four of the crab like creatures raced towards him and Nelko, and Ares drew a bead on the biggest of the four.

He opened fire with his bolt pistol and charged straight towards it, chainsaw buzzing in his hand. When he closed with it he ducked underneath one of its claws and brought his pistol to bear on its underside. He opened fire and watched in satisfaction as the rounds tore chunks of flesh of with every impact causing it to scream in pain. Ares ducked as it tried to knock him over with one of its legs, and proceeded to hack through it with the chainsaw. He revelled in the killing that was happening and finished hacking through its leg. It fell over to one side and Ares calmly planted a round from his pistol in its brain before turning his attention to the second one. He leapt at it with a curse on his lips. *"Die Xeno scum. FOR THE EMPEROR AND FULGRIM. FOR THE FIFTH!"* He roared as he slammed his chainsaw down on its hardened exoskeleton.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

"Fire!", Demus heard Thorn roaring. Demus quickly looked around just to see seven crab like creatures charging towards him and Glaw. Demus slammed his axes against each other and roared "FOR THE FIFTH! SMITE THE FILTHY XENOS!!!", then he started running towards the creatures and as soon as possible he leaped to the first of the creatures and slashed with one axe towards his head and with the other to his chest. The chainaxe was about to finish cutting his foe when another of this creatures rushed towards him and knocked him to the ground. Demus fell on the ground and shook his head, he thought to himself "at least 1 is dead, 6 more to go.", the same creature that knocked him down jumped on top of him and tried to strike him with his claws, but in a quick movement Demus blocked his attack with his chainaxes and with his legs he kicked the creature of him. Demus very fast was on his feat again, he looked around for the creature that he just kicked and when founding him he jumped on him knocking himself and the creature on the ground, once on the ground he started beating the creature with his chainaxes not aware of his surroundings.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Glaw was impressed. His holy plasma gun had made ash of one of the larger trees of the jungle. He checked his plasma gun reading, he was low on ammo, very low. He would have to rel. . *BANG BANG*. Glaw rotated swiftly, weapon at the ready, peering past the massive drop pod that was cramping him into a corner. His weapon was aimed at his captain and the hulk that lay dead in the dirt opposite him.

Glaw spotted more of these crab like creatures emerging, rushing from the undergrowth. "For the Emperor!!" bellowed Glaw as he brought his plasma gun to bear at the foe. Glaw fired, impacting the alien straight in the chest, carving out most of it's torso as flaming gore and embers exploded outwards. He refocused his weapon on the second oncoming alien, firing with haste, severing it's right claw and a good half of it's shoulder, it hit the dirt, screeching and waling. The third alien was right on top of him, Glaw's plasma gun was literaly face to face with the foul xeno. He pulled the trigger. *Click click*. . . 

*AMMUNITION DEPLETED* said a cold, metallic voice from his plasma gun. "Not now!!" shouted Glaw as the alien smashed into him, knocking him off his feet and his plasma gun flying. They were both sent tumbling. Using Glaw's heavier weight and momentum he performed a backwards roll kicking the alien off him and into the pod. Glaw recovered swiftly, the alien was still on it's knees, Glaw seized the oppertunity and ran towards it with speed and ferocity. With all the might he could gather, he smashed the aliens skull into the drop pod hull, crushing it with a satisfying organic crunch. Glaw rose, he was panting, the palbations had returned. He turned to the alien that was still writhing in the dirt, the Xeno abomination. He withdrew his bolt pistol, and as it left it's holster another creature had leapt on Glaw, he couldn't move, he needed help. Now.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As Mordred burnt another tree he heard Captain Thorn over the vox, declaring that the Emperor's Children would not be cowed by such tiny annoyances. Mordred agreed for once, although he had never said he was afraid. He was Astartes, he knew no fear. He then heard the Captain's orders to stay silent, Mordred quickly complied and ceased fire. The silence was palpable until Thorn fired into the bushes, Mordred tutted inside his helmet. What a waste of ammunition, until it stumbled out. A horrific creature, an abomination of nature, some kind of large creature with claws and covered in scales.

More quickly emerged and moved onto the attack, dashing forward with inhuman speed. Mordred raised his Meltagun at three of the beasts charging forward, with a whoosh of air and a quick blast one of them was melted down into thick sludge. The second monster leapt to the side and jumped forward, both claws snapping at Mordred's arms. With a quick blast near point-blank the creature was atomized, however a backwash left Mordred's armour a bit blackened. 

The third was attacking Japeth, that was his fight and his glory, Mordred would not intervene. They weren't so mighty after all Mordred thought, he heard a slight rustle of leaves and turned to see one of the creatures staring at him. Before he could raise his Meltagun it pounced and knocked him to the ground, his Meltagun flying off into the bushes. The beast roared into Mordred's face, a claw raking his helmet and leaving three sharp traces across its center.

This was not good. Mordred had ahold of the creature's main claws but the rest were scratching at Mordred's armour and leaving slashes across it, eventually one would get through. An idea quickly came to the trapped Astartes, slamming his head forward into the creatures knocked it back for a moment allowing Mordred a brief respite to grab his combat knife and drive it into the creature's jaw, up into its brain. Wrenching it clean the beast died quickly, Mordred quickly righted himself and looked. Another beast was coming at him from his left, quickly drawing his Bolt Pistol Mordred fired twice in succession and struck the creature in one of its arms and its left leg, blowing both apart. As the creature dropped it skidded to Mordred's feet, he quickly raised his right leg and stomped on the creature's head, pulping it. Another creature leapt at him and knocked his Bolt Pistol away as Mordred swung it around, counter-attacking quickly Mordred swung his knife into the creature's shoulder and firmly kept it embedded, the creature tried to claw at his arm only for Mordred to bring his other arm to the side and smash his elbow into the creatures face, crushing its skull and brain.

Mordred stopped for a moment and surveyed the carnage, he had killed five of the creatures, a good tally but seemingly insignificant. They were everywhere and everyone was under attack. Grabbing his Meltagun and Bolt Pistol Mordred charged back into battle, his armour blackened at the front from Meltagun backwash and with claw marks all over it, muttering an oath to see these foul things dead.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nathaniel planted three quick rounds into the creature coming at him, all to the neck, he looked over at Glaw and Kabal, they were struggling.
'Dikaios, take care of the last creature, I'm going to help Glaw and Kabal,' he yelled as he jumped up and fired his Boltgun with unatural skill, before, hostering his Boltgun on his back and drawing his combat blade and pistol, he emptied most of the pistols clip into one of the creatures before tackling it away from Glaw.
'Go Glaw, I've got him,' Nathaniel yelled to Glaw before punching the creature twice and then emptying the rest of his clip into it's head.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

OCC: sorry i missed the last update, my computer crashed 

Dikiaos unloaded the drop pod, taking note of everything he was unloading, the normal equipment, Det-Packs, Power packs, Ammo and then as he reached the last of the gear he found some green canisters he had never seen before, he wondered what they were but didnt question it he knew thorn had ordered the servitors on what to load so they were obviously important.

As Thorn Yelled Fire, Dikiaos turned having just finished unloading the drop pod, he saw some odd crab like creatures running out of the Jungle around them, they moved quicker then anythng he'd ever seen, this worried Dikiaos, what if these, things, were just the first wave. before he could think about this, Thorn was at his side he drew his bolt pistol and combat Blade it was time the Dragon made his mark, only two creatures came towards them, no challenge for astartes, he fired a bolt in to the claws of one of them obliterating them swiftly and then fired a shot into the creatures mandibles, blowing its head apart. he saw nathaniel had defeated the other creature and was running to the aid of Glaw and Kabal, oh Dikiaos was going to enjoy this, Kabal had insulted him in the pits and now needed his help, this was beautiful, he dashed over, knocking back a creature that was about to jump on Demus' back and firinf around into its unprotected underbelly, he shouted at Demus 'You fool, are you trying to get yourself killed, pay attention whelp', he was loving this, one of the creatures came charging at him, claws slicing the air, he jumped up onto the creatures back, slamming his sword into the creatures neck and then shoving his fist through the filthy Xenos skull and pulling out its brain, he ate the wretched creatures brain, hoping to gather intel on the creatures.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis had continued to operate the vox as per the sergeants request, despite his own reservations. It didn`t matter for long however, as they soon came under attack.

Taking up position beside Mordred, Hakis made sure the weapon was primed. Three of the creatures had rushed towards them, two were heading for his brother, the third came for Hakis himself. Squeezing off a quick round, Hakis slung his weapon and prepared to fight, knowing that the creature would inevitably reach him. 
When it was barely a metre from him, seemingly unwounded from his bolt shot, he surged forward, driving his fist towards what he assumed was the creature`s face. The forward momentum was instantly lost as the alien impacted the marine`s mighty fist, and it staggered backwards in a daze. Hakis swept his feet for the monster`s legs, throwing it off balance. He palmed it in the face, making it land on its back, befor planting his heavy boot on its torso and pinning it. 

It seemed to be just recovering its wits as Hakis drew his pistol.

"You will die a perfect death." Hakis said with a grin, emptying two shells and shredding the creature`s head.

Looking to the side, he saw three dead aliens and Mordred grappling with a fourth.
_Damn! He`s making me look bad._ Hakis grinned to himself. He regripped his bolter and took aim as he spied a cluster of creatures on the other side of the drop pod.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Thorn quickly and smoothly executed the foes he faced, for none could match the might of a Captain of the Emperor's Children. Turning on his heel, Hyperion brought _Raptora_ swinging down into his opponent, the beast's face bursting open with pink blood. It tasted sweet on Thorn's lips. 

One of the beasts lunged for what it must have thought was Thorn's un-armoured head. Thorn smiled as the Iron Halo's field blasted back the creature, stunning it. Thorn raised his bolt pistol and put two bullets through it's head. Turning to his men, he shouted "Hold the line! Bolters up! Push them back!" firing his bolt pistol at a group of the beasts. Eventually, the massed firepower pushed the monsters back; victory had been won.

"Ares, a word if you please." said Thorn, tersely. Taking the Sergeant aside, the Captain looked him in the eyes. "I know that some of your squad are newly-blooded today, but the squad's conduct as a whole was somewhat less than perfect. If I am to conduct a campaign I must be able to rely on my soldiers. Many of them acted like lone wolves. True, some of them fought well, but I require the whole squad to be fighting perfectly. A few, _decent_ men will not be enough." said Thorn, before slapping his friend's shoulder guard and turning to the squad.

"Listen up! We need to move out, and fast. Re-load all of your weapons, carry as much from the depot as you can. You there, leave a locator inside the drop-pod in case another squad finds it. You three; get carrying those green cylinders. They are very _very_ important. Treat them like you would treat a Primarch." said Thorn, the magnitude of what he said not lost on him, "They need to be intact. Now, flamer up front, burn us a path. Carry some spare promethium cartridges, so you have enough to fight. Squad, move out!"

Thorn headed for the edge of the clearing, re-loading his bolt pistol. Striding purposefully, he entered the jungle.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry for the wait; I was hoping for the last person(s) to post.

Ares: You see the meaning implicit in Thorn's words; he is disappointed at how your squad performed. How will you react to this? Also, get your squad moving out.

Nelko: You are tasked with clearing a path, and follow Thorn, after collecting some ammo. The sweet smell is stronger now, and gets stronger as the squad moves along. How do you react?

Oraki: You are tasked with placing the locator inside the drop-pod. As you enter you reflect on the battle; almost everyone functioned individually, not as a unit. You saw Thorn take Ares aside. Will you speak to Ares?

Virtus and Dikaisonysis and Kabal: You are all tasked with carrying the green canisters. Talk to each other about the battle, and also about what the canisters could possibly be that they are so important.

Glaw and Japeth and Mordred: Discuss how you feel the battle went. Also talk about the nature of the aliens; they attacked suddenly and without warning, then suddenly there were no more. They had seemed endless, to have wasted so many of their number on a quick attack; so why did they now conserve their warriors?

EVERYONE: The squad moves away from the drop-site, and into the thick jungle. The trees seem to press in on you, and there is a strong, sweet smell. A thick vapour hangs in the air, and the distant sound of crying is always present, along with the shuffling of bushes around you. How do you react to this? Also, as you progress, the smell gets stronger, the vapour thicker, and the crying gets louder and louder. How will you respond?


Sorry again about the wait. Get ready for the assault! (Ooh sneak peek!) :grin:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares finished the creature that he was fighting, slamming his chainsword repeatedly against its head until he eventually breached it. It wasn't the perfect kill, but it would do for now. He turned to see most of his squad finishing off their foes now, they had not acted like a unit in battle, instead fighting for their own self. Ares cursed himself inwardly. It was all his fault he should have kept a closer eye on them. He turned to see Hyperion walking towards him asking for a word.

Ares followed him aside, taking his helmet off as he walked. He knew what Hyperion was going to say even before he did. Ares still couldn't help feeling devastated. It was obvious that his oldest and closest friend was dissapointed in him, and that made Ares feel disgusted with himself. *"My Lord, I apologise. It was all my fault I should have kept an eye on my squad, but instead I rushed into combat like a newly blooded initiate. I will do better next time."* Ares saluted to Hyperion before turning to his men to issue orders. He was still effectively redundant as Hyperion still needed to give orders. Ares pulled his helmet back on as he walked to his men, so that they couldn't see the bitterness in his eyes.

*"Alright men you heard the Captain. Get a move on. I want the green canisters in the middle of the formation. You know your jobs." *Ares was not going to say anything to them about what both he and Hyperion had noticed. It was Ares fault and he wasn't going to take it out on his men. He would strive to make them work as a team.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis was stung deeply as he saw the captain pull Ares aside. As soon as the battle lust had left him, he had realized their mistake. Tha captain had seen it, and Hakis felt a pang of guilt at seeing his sergeant so reprimanded.

As they took up formation, Hakis took up a position towards the rearguard. Over the vox network, still somewhat iffy, he heard his battle brothers discussing aspects of the mission thus far.

Hakis caught Glaw`s eye momentarily. 

"Do you think we`ve disappointed Captain Thorn?" Hakis asked nervously. Noting Mordred`s interest up ahead, he decided to include him as well.
"You sure were something back there, Mordred." Hakis laughed. "I feel bad having only killed two of them!"

Pausing for a moment, tyrying vainly to ignore the rustling bushes and disturbing cries in the distance, he spoke again to both of them.

"Something isn`t right. Those... things back there had us in their grasp, I don`t understand why they would withdraw so suddenly. It makes no damn sense!" 

Hakis` bolter trembled in his hands as a sense of frustrated angst started to build up within him. He was going to die here. He knew it.

He started muttering to himself, barely registering his brothers` replies.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Virtus looked around at the carnage.
_A good days work_
He saw Ares get called over by the Captain, he could tell it was about the conduct of the squad, they acted like lone wolves, while Virtus himself was one he could tell what Ares was feeling.
He looked around himself, seeing the carnage of the battle, these creatures were tough, it took more than just a Boltgun round to the head to silence them, Nathaniel set his Bolter to three round burst in accordance with this, _I wonder how they go against three_
The Captain turned to him and told him to carry on e of the Green Canisters
_Treat them like you would a Primarch, pretty heavy words, they must be bloody important_

He turned to the other two with canisters.
'I wonder whats in them, must be really important, either that or if we drop them we blow up,' he looked at the other two.
'Pretty insane battle back there, we fought well, just not like a unit, I hope we don't have to do punishment laps when we get back,' he continued.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

As the battle ended Dikiaos looked around, this made no sense, why would those things retreat so suddenly, they were outnumbering us by far and faster than anything he had ever seen... something wasnt right. 

He saw thorn pointing at him, Virtus and Kabal, he ordered them to carry the green canisters that he had unloaded from the drop pod, 'Treat them like you would a Primarch', what could be so important that it deserved the respect and care of a Primarch, whatever it was he didnt know and was itching to find out. Demus Spoke to him and Kabal 'I wonder whats in them, must be really important, either that or if we drop them we blow up,' Dikiaos grinned at this then went stern as not to show his emotion. 'Pretty insane battle back there, we fought well, just not like a unit, I hope we don't have to do punishment laps when we get back,' said Demus to him, 'I noticed that as well Brother i fear we may be punished with more then just Laps when... if we return'


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Garviel was amazed at the ease which Captain Thorn slaughtered the beasts, inspired by Thorn's example he roared and charged forwards to cover Ares as he slew two of the crab things while a third scuttled straight for Garviel.
"FOR THE EMPEROR!" he bellowed and brought his flamer to bear on the Xenos, it recoiled from the heat and Garviel noticed that some of the things exo-skeleton had melted and exposed soft unarmoured skin.

Grinning he drew his combat knife and sprinted forwards, dodging a jabbing claw he ducked and drove his knife up to the hilt into the Xenos' belly then ripped it out and rolling out from under it being carefull to get as much blood onto his boots as possible.

_________________________________________________________________


After listening to Thorns orders Garviel walked to the pod and grabbed several extra promethium packs before over taking Thorn and taking point, burning down several of the bigger trees then advancing into the under-growth burning as he went.
As they advanced Garviel noticed that the smell was getting stronger, in fact it was now almost painfull to his astartes enhanced senses.
Looking back at the canisters he wondered what there signifigance was, he decided to gamble and turned his head to look back at the Captain.
"My lord, forgive me but, I do not feel comfortable with somthing unknown in our midst and taking up the hands of brothers, and so I request to know the purpose of those canisters?"


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath fired precisely, never once leaving the captains side. Nothing would sway him from there, and his feet were firmly planted. If anything it was out of loyalty to the captain, but also because each shot was fatal, and never once did a foul creature get back up. His hope was that the captain might notice him. Sadly this was obviously not the case. After the battle, Thorn referred to him as "you there". "Yes SIR!" Darnath remarked bitterly. Everyone else had broken line, EVERYONE. Even the veterans had broken away, or at least all those he had seen. Only he had stayed true to Fulgrim's doctrines. Darnath roared bitterly to himself. His carelessly placed the locator and just left it. At this point he couldn't really care. He was firing perfectly in battle, and yet the captain didn't care, so maybe if he kicked up some dust and irritated his captain he would take some notice. However, after he had set up the locator beacon and walked over to his sergeant, his ire had subsided. They walked behind several other squad mates and Darnath switched to a private channel and asked him about his thoughts on the battle "Sir, all the others broke rank. I know I hold no real stature as I am only young, but surely the older members at least should have known how to conduct themselves?" He asked more for confirmation that he had been the only one who held the line and was...perfect, than for actual opinion. However, he was eager to speak to the first Emperor's Children Astartes he had ever met, and find out his impressions of him and of the squad, and in particular, who was his main competition for recognition...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares was marching along near the rear of the band of space marines. He had decided that some of his older brethern should have kept the youngest members in check. He wouldn't blame anyone though yet, though if they weren't perfect next battle then he would punish them all. That would include himself. He heard his private vox channel open up. It was Darnath, the youth had fought determinatly, trying to prove himself to Captain Thorn. *"Darnath, you fought incredibly well today, and along the tennants of the legion. I am proud of you. However the older members should have held the line. It was also my fault I did not fight with perfection, infact I acted like a barabaric dog of the space wolves. I as the squad leader should have spotted the imperfection of the squad." *Ares said this last part bitterly, wishing he could go back and fight like a true son of Fulgrim. 

He continued marching, though he was troubled still. Cries were emitting from all around them and Ares kept a strong grip on his chainsword.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

OOC: NOT an update, not even I'm that fast. Just the good old anti-lemon protocol.


Thorn moved quickly through the undergrowth, pushing back foilage with his powerful arms. The squad soon formed up behind him; in mostly good order. Thorn could tell much doubt had been cast over the green canisters. It was the same doubt Thorn felt. Until he had learnt what they truly were. Then he had been horrified. Horrified that such a thing could have been allowed to happen.

He watched his men move along; he knew that some of them would go far. Many of them were new, many old veterans. Some felt the Captain's disappointment keenly, and many deserved it. Some, however, were not to blame. Oraki's pride had been wounded, as he did hold the line, Thorn could see it in his posture. Thorn spoke to the squad as he walked:

"Squad Ares, your performance in that battle was by no means unsatisfactory. None of you, not one of you, fought badly." he said, eyeing each one individually, "If you were Alpha Legion, I would have praised you. If you were Space Wolves, I would have delcared you all peerless. If you were Salamanders, I would have had your names written down in legend." Thorn paused, before continuing, "You are not World Eaters, or Iron Hands. You are not Ultramarines, or Imperial Fists. You are the Emperor's Children!" Thorn roared, "To be a warrior of the Emperor's Children is to be perfect, to be faultless. I know that some of you will argue," said Thorn, looking at Darnath, "That you were _perfect_, that you held the line. To be perfect, you must work _together_ as one unit. If others act imperfectly, show them the error of their ways. Shape them into a perfect unit. This how officers are promoted." said Thorn, striding through the undergrowth.

A shadow of doubt crept into his mind as he spoke on, "I know you all have a right to know what is in these canisters. They contain-" Thorn's speech was cut off by a massive explosion, straight ahead of them. "Squad Ares, attack formation! Canister-bearers, at the back! Protect the containers with your lives! Ares, Oraki, Nelko, and Mordred, form up on me! Japeth and Glaw, hold the rearguards with the canister-bearers! Do NOT let anything touch those containers!" roared Thorn, running through the undergrowth, the sound of boltgun fire tearing through the bushes just ahead of them.

Thorn emerged into a vast clearing, all the trees around for at least three hundred metres burnt to the ground. In the centre of the clearing, was two squads of Emperor's Children, surrounded by at least three squads of corpses, surrounded by countless alien bodies. The squads stood around five drop-pods, in a tight cluster. In their centre, there was a pile of green canisters, about fifteen of them. At the front, stood Torkon. In the midst of almost sixty aliens.

"Squad Ares, fire!" roared Thorn, striding forwards whilst firing his bolt pistol, taking down an alien with each shot. "Get to Lord Commander Torkon! Put the canisters with the others, and take up a position on the western edge of their perimiter!" shouted Thorn, reaching Torkon, who was smashing enemies back with his hammer. "Get your men shooting, dammit, Thorn!" shouted Torkon, battered and bloodied, his men fighting in dis-array.

_Show them how it is done, squad Ares._ whispered Thorn to himself, _Show them what it means to be a warrior of the Emperor's Children._ Roaring a battlecry as old as mankind itself, Thorn moved into position on the Western edge of the astartes forces, and began to shoot.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I lied! Again! :biggrin: How odd! I know many of you will not have yet been able to respond to the last update, so just do it all in a mega-post.

Ares, Oraki, Nelko, and Mordred: You are ordered to advance with Thorn, and form a fighting-wedge around him. As you enter the clearing, do you keep formation and pour fire into the massed ranks of the crab-creatures? Or do you rush forward to engage in close combat?

Japeth and Glaw: You enter just behind the wedge, and must cover their advance. Do you rush forward to gain glory with the spearhead, or hold with the canister-bearers? You must fire into the enemie's ranks, and keep them off the container-carriers. Do you leave them to fend for themselves?

Virtus and Dikaisonysis and Kabal: It is frustrating for you, as you have a canister in each hand, you cannot fight. You must move quickly, deposit the canisters, and then support squad Ares. 

EVERYONE: After you have reached Torkon, how do you act? Do you form up on the Western Front (not the stalemate!) in a squad as ordered, or move amongst the astartes forces wherever you choose? Do you fire disciplined volley's of bolter-fire (or melta, plasma, flamer, whatever it might be) or run rampage into the alien's lines? 


More fighting! Sorry about the relentless-pace of it, I'm trying to make this planet very physically challenging. (of course, all you _really_ have to do is press a few keys on a keyboard... )


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nathaniel kept walking through the forest, near the back of the formation, they had been walking for about an hour and Thorn turned and started to speak to them, just as he was about to say what they were a massive explosion ripped through the trees and they ran forward to find a massive battle taking place, he saw the look on his fellow squad members, a chance to redeem themselves.

Then Thorn gave the order of attack, he was to be at the back protecting his canister, well, all the more chances of getting more headshot kills. He ran with the rest of his squad _Wish I could fire at those bugs_ he ran harder, the quicker I run, the quicker I can put this Emperor forsaken canister down and start sniping.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis pushed his sour mood to the back of his minnd and checked his bolter. All was in order. Waiting for the Captain to lead the charge, he took up a defensive position to the right of the container bearers. His arc of sight was wide to the right, keeping much of his squad hidden from his view. The aliens were coming from everywhere, but they seemed to be focussing on the drop pods in the clearing, giving the Emperor`s children the advantage.

He switched his bolter to full auto and fired into their ranks. Their toughened carapaces seemed impervious to his shots, so he switched into to single fire mode and took more careful aim. Risking a glance over his shoulder, he saw that he had kept pace with the squad quite well. 

The canisters were finally deposited. As per the orders, Hakis took up a position on the western side, his position in the formation making him one of the first to arrive. He knealt carefully, taking careful aim and pumping shot after shot into the vicious aliens, being careful to compliment the fire of the other marines rather than simply adding to it.

One by one, his squadmates began to arrive...




ooc: Sorry to pre-empt the sarge, but I assume he will keep the squad in good order?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares heightened senses picked up the sound of gunfire long before any mere humans ears could. The squad doubled their pace eventually leaping out to a clearing. Torkon and the remains of five battle brother squads. Ares stood to the right of Thorn when he gave the order. Get to Lord Commander Torkon! Put the canisters with the others, and take up a position on the western edge of their perimiter!" Ares growled in confirmation. He rushed forward with Thorn, powerful strides making crosing the distance to the other astartes easy.

As he rushed forward he swung his chainsaw at any who came close before he broke through and leapt into the relative safety of the other astartes ranks. He immediatly took up a position on the western facing and yelled over the squad vox. *"Squad Ares form up on me. It is time for the perfect battle. Any who disobeys this direct will have the most punishment laps they have ever had to endure." *He stood next to the kneeling form of Hakis and brought his bolt pistol up to bear on the creatures. He opened fire watching as they tore throught the creatures spraying blood and gore everywhere. Pieces of flesh were torn off to make the creatures seem like a ragged doll, a childs thing that was being abused. Ares yelled over the vox, *"Stay out of close combat, any with close combat weapons use your pistol for now. We will wait till they are closer so we dont rush in."*


OOC: Yeah its cool Serpion 5


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

After a few moments of solitary brooding Mordred heard the orders to advance and he obeyed. He thought of the battle, true they had fought undisciplined but in that fight they had really had no choice. They hadn't faced a phalanx of ordered enemies, not a formation of well-trained warriors. It was a horde of animals, and without any sense of direction unlike the greenskins.

As Captain Thorn gave a speech about their status as Emperor's Children and not Iron Hands or World Eaters Mordred bit back a cynical remark, they all knew what they were and were proud of it. They didn't need to be reminded, they had erred but they were forced to err and couldn't have done anything about it. Next time they would correct their mistake.

And that next time was not far off. As Mordred entered the clearing he saw three hundred metres of earth burnt. In the centre of the clearing, was two squads of Emperor's Children, surrounded by at least three squads of corpses, surrounded by countless alien bodies. The squads stood around five drop-pods, in a tight cluster. In their centre, there was a pile of green canisters, about fifteen of them. At the front, stood Torkon. In the midst of almost sixty aliens.

As Sergeant Ares gave the order Mordred charged forward with Captain Thorn, keeping formation with the squad and and a steady firing rate of his Meltagun, keeping in code with the Emperor's Children doctrines of perfection and war. As a whole pack of creatures charged at him he turned and pulled the trigger, unleashing a white-hot gout of light as the creatures were reduced to molten slag. Allowing himself a grin he affirmed his oath to Fulgrim and the Emperor to see these foul xenos dead.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

As Squad Ares came into a large clearing that had been burnt into the wild overbearing jungle there stood five clustered drop pods clustered together, and what remained of five squads of his Battle brothers, Torkon standing at the forefront battling off alien after alien with his hammer, but they just kept coming. 

Dikiaos heard the orders to place the canisters with the others that had been brought by the other companies, it infuriated him that he couldnt do anything until he had put down these blasted mysterious canisters, he ran, staying in formation to the safety of the circle of Drop pods, carefully placed the canisters with the others, ran to join his squad on the western front and drew his bolt pistol, firing single fatal shots into the Xenos filth, waiting for them to be close enough for him to show his sergeant his close combat prowess.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath listened and was pleased by Sergeant Ares' words. He thought ha had fought admirably, and for a senior member to praise such a juvenile marine as he was uncommon at the least. To some degree he was pleased that he had outshone the senior members of the group, showing his promise, but he was also slightly saddened that they so recklessly abandoned the teachings of Fulgrim. Such a thought was troubling to say the least. So, content with his sergeant's praise he said no more, and merely strode purposefully through the jungle. Virtus, Dikaisonysis and Kabal all seemed to be begrudged to carry the canisters. However, Darnath shared their curiosity as to what they contained it was obviously valuable to be treated with the care of a Primarch...or unimaginably dangerous. Either way, they intrigued him. As he walked along he let his adrenaline levels drop and his breathing slow down as he calmed himself, knowing his aim and responses were best when his mind was clear. He listened to the subtle beating of his hearts and the rustling of the leaves in the breeze. However, there were other things on the wind that caught Darnath's attention. First was a sweet scent that seemed to be a sweet as the elixir of amber from certain jungle planets, and as intoxicating as the most voluptuous form. However, almost as a counter balance of this there was the faint sound of whining and weeping. It was slightly disturbing for Darnath to hear, but more irritating that anything, as if an insect had flown into his ear.

Even as Darnath contemplated these things, Lord Thorn turned and spoke to them _*Marvellous, more beatings for 'breaking ranks', even though I didn't*_ Darnath thought quietly to himself, as if he was afraid that some parts of is own mind might hear. He rambled on about how is they were any of the other legions, they would be warriors without peers _*But we aren't any of those inferiors. We are the Emperor's Children. Even our poorest warriors can best their finest warriors!*_ Darnath thought bitterly to himself, his mind flaring with contempt for his legion's inferiors. *"To be a warrior of the Emperor's Children is to be perfect, to be faultless."* _*But I WAS FAULTLESS!*_ Darnath shouted silently to himself. *"I know some of you will argue..."* All of a sudden, Darnath felt incredibly conspicuous, as if he had actually voiced his thoughts. He felt the whole world, and all his brothers, the noises and the scents, they all melted away and darnath was left with Lord Thorn scrutinising him. Not just his words and actions, but almost his thoughts and even his soul. At that moment, Darnath recognised his own arrogance, and was humbled. Even though he had been perfect, he let the others run off to die in the swirling crucible of melee. He would not do the same next time. Suddenly, everything came back around Darnath, but accompanied by the shock wave of an explosion ripping through the undergrowth. 

*"Ares, Oraki, Nelko, and Mordred, form up on me!"* Darnath didn't need to be told twice, and was already darting forward with his Captain and his sergeant. As the unbridled light of the sun flooded the floor, Darnath gazed out to see easily 20 dead Emperor's Children surrounded but countless aliens. Even though they had taken down hoards with each of them, it was sad to see such perfect marines slain by vile xeno's. Rage filled Darnath's bones, and his bolter cried out for revenge. *Soon my child soon* Darnath followed Thorn up to the moment when he yelled fire, then Darnath stopped dead and fired into the hoards of armoured aliens. Each shot was sent slamming into a weak joint or an exposed neck, either severely injuring the unfortunate alien or killing them. Then Thorn ordered them to the western front, and again Darnath followed with naught but obedience. He let Mordred pass in front of him where his Melta-gun could be of the maximum effectiveness. Each of them formed up, each in perfect form, Darnath just like last battle and the rest how they should have. But the rest, about 20, were all fighting mindlessly, as separate units, not as a whole like Fugrim taught. Then, Thorns words came rolling back to him *"To be perfect, you must work together as one unit. If others act imperfectly, show them the error of their ways. Shape them into a perfect unit. This how officers are promoted."* Darnath scanned around for a peer, and as the Emperor would have it, he saw Brother Liko. He had been in his scout squad as a neophyte. "Liko! Get your squad behind us. Watch our backs!" At first he looked shocked to here an order coming from someone the same rank as him, but he knew that his order made sense and tried to pull other members of his squad to their flank. *Good, someone with sense* Darnath quietly thought, and focused once again on the hoards of aliens pressing his squad. "Children of the Emperor! Death to his foes!" Darnath roared, and as his bolter spat forth ammunition, it echoed his cry. He could here firing either side of him, and behind him, and yet no one moved. No one gave ground. No one backed down or charged forward. They were being _perfect_. And more aliens died with every passing second. This was no surprise. No one ever stood against the Children of the Emperor and of Fulgrim. Yet more poured through the forest. Surely they couldn't stand up to such perfection, could they? He daren't think about that possibility, and merely cocked a grenade, threw it, reloaded his bolter and fired again into the aliens, with each shot another one fell or faltered and Darnath had no intention of stopping until their blood stained the earth and this world was subjugated again...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

update before:

"what a battle" said Demus, "although i think it was to easy and unorganized", "does aliens ive never seen does before, they are very stealthy and hard to see" Demus thought to himself, "i have a feeling that they are watching us and that there will be more fighting ahead, their numbers are alot they just threw about 20 of their kind for a quick ambush and still you can hear them around". "I wonder whats inside does green canisters, I get the feeling that they are very important, perhaps some kind of a weapon?" said Demus. While continuing to walk Demus didnt notice and nearly tripped on a bush and fell, "wow that was close" he said, "and what in the name of the emperor is this smell, bah its awful", "I think does creatures still watch us, I think it is they who are crying". 

Current Update: (sorry that i missed one my computer isn't fixed yet)

"Squad Ares, your performance in that battle was by no means unsatisfactory. None of you, not one of you, fought badly." he said, eyeing each one individually, "If you were Alpha Legion, I would have praised you. If you were Space Wolves, I would have delcared you all peerless. If you were Salamanders, I would have had your names written down in legend." Thorn paused, before continuing, "You are not World Eaters, or Iron Hands. You are not Ultramarines, or Imperial Fists. You are the Emperor's Children!" Thorn roared, "To be a warrior of the Emperor's Children is to be perfect, to be faultless. I know that some of you will argue," said Thorn, looking at Darnath, "That you were perfect, that you held the line. To be perfect, you must work together as one unit. If others act imperfectly, show them the error of their ways. Shape them into a perfect unit. This how officers are promoted." Demus heard Thorn saying, Demus agreed with, him they fought in disarray and did not support each other, "we must do better, I must do better to give example to the other less veteran in out group" he thought to himself.
"I know you all have a right to know what is in these canisters. They contain-", Thorn started to say but he was cut off by an explosion shacking the ground from ahead of them, "Canister-bearers, at the back! Protect the containers with your lives!" roared thorn, as they continued running they all emerged into a clearing, the stench of death is what alerted Demus at first and then he saw two squads of the Emperors Children and with them were also three dead squads of the Emperors Children in the center of the two squads was a tight cluster of about 15 green canisters like his. Demus felt anger and rage he could not bear the sight of so many lost brothers, "Vengeance will be mine", he thought to himself. Squad Ares, fire!" Thorn roared, "Get to Lord Commander Torkon! Put the canisters with the others, and take up a position on the western edge of their perimiter!" he shouted. Demus rushed like a demon from the warp and in mere seconds he got to the cluster of canisters, then he put his there drew out his chainaxes and roared "For the Fifth!! then losing himself completely in his rage he charged towards the enemy with his eyes glowing with an inner fire he slammed and slashed every filthy xeno in his way, then awaking from his blood rage he found himself in a middle of a group of this creatures. Demus started to laugh maniacally "come on, I want to taste your blood" he shouted, as the first creature leaped towards him Demus kicked him in the midair the creature fell on the ground and not even looking Demus landed his chainaxe unto him killing him instantly, seeing that he is to far in the enemy Demus started making himself way through them into the western edge of the perimeter. He slammed one of the creatures in the face with his chainaxe, seeing thorn from afar he saw some creatures sneaking from the back of him, he dashed towards him knocking down every creature in his was with brute force he shouted "Thorn look out" and with a might leap he landed on one of the creatures and with both hammers smashed his head, and jumped back hitting another two creatures each with one chainaxe. He turned his back shouting "come xeno filth prepare to meet your end".


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Glaw had recovered from the attack, and gave his utmost thanks to the fellow warrior that had saved him from the Xeno. Glaw's plasma gun had been scattered some five feet from the position he had been attacked. He retrieved it, slammed in a new energy pack and followed the rest of the squad as they made their way into the jungle.

Battle, the sounds of battle, were growing louder and louder until it sounded we were right on top of it, and we were. Out in the clearing where the squad had stopped was a warzone. Bodies, both Xeno and fellow Astartes were strewn about the floor. This whole operation had been one big gack up. Glaw noticed Torkon, swinging his hammer to and throw, sending alien ichor flying.

"Squad Ares, fire!" bellowed Thorn's mighty voice, the end of the sentance drowned out by the cacophany of gunfire. Glaw fired a round into the Xeno crowd, carefully avoiding the marines that were scattered in it's mist. The first round hit home, impacting a xeno in the back, destroying it's outer shell revealing many of it's internal organs, it fell like a sack of sand. A second round was fired, followed by a third, lobotamising one and blowing the lower torso of another. Glaw was enjoying this very much. Six aliens were hurtling towards Glaw from his left, screeching and snapping with blood-thirsting claws. Glaw extended his chainsword Barbarossa, roaring it into life. "Foolish aliens" thought Glaw as he made a swing with "Barbarossa".

The first blow was an uppercut by Glaw, which severed the alien from hip to shoulder, gore spraying onto his armour. The second was a swift backhanded swipe to the alien on his right, decapitating it's head and shoulder. The third xeno bastard made a mid-level swing at Glaw, he ducked, pivoted his self a full 360 degrees, taking out the aliens "ankles", rose and planted his powered chainsword straight into the aliens skull. 

A giant of an alien strode towards Glaw, but he was unaware of it, right until the last second when it was right over him, Glaw's head turned sharply, the alien was too close for any attack. Then, without warning, the alien started to bubble and melt, until the pressure of it's organs popped, and it dropped like a brick. He turned to source of fire, there stood Mordred, Melta in hand. He gave a quick nod of appreciation to Mordred, which he curtly returned.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Virtus stood back up, having delivered his canister he had taken up postition with the rest of his squad and was doing what he did best, kill the enemies before his fellow squad members, as Glaw went to kill one of the creatures, Nathaniel unloaded three shots to the creatures face.
_That should kill it_
He turned, and saw his sergeant, he could see the determination on his face, he was determined to show the Captain what they did best _Perfect the art of war._

He saw a fight between three Children from another squad and he rushed over to them, unloading shots into the creatures he walked over its dead body still firing, the fellow Emperors Children thanked him before they ran off in search of a new battle.
'Glad to help.'


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Garviel fell in beside Ares as they advanced, as they reached their brothers ranks Garviel drew his pistol in his right hand and bradished his flamer in his left.
Firing his Flamer one handed he also fired his pistol at the creatures eyes as they advanced towards the western flank, suddenly he saw one of the creatures dive onto a brothers back.

He took a moment to consider his Captains orders then cursed and ran out of formation then leaped onto the creatures back, firing his pistol point blank into the things back seemed to have no effect so he switched to his flamer and jammed his finger back onto the trigger.

The Thing reared and almost hurled him off, climbing up to the creatures mouth he aimed his pistol inside its mouth and pulled the trigger launching the explosive round into the things brain.

When he rose from the floor he pulled the fallen brother from under it.
"Be more carefull brothe...." He stopped as the brother slumped against him, looking down he saw a gaping wound in the mans side...he had been to late.
He roared and yelled in rage then ran forward into the fray completly forgeting his orders in his anger, he lashed out left and right with burning promethium.

Suddenly he found himself in front of Hakis, an idea flashed through his rage, turning he roundhouse kicked one creature in the face bursting an eyeball and splattering his boot with blood and gore.
Feeling his rage diminish he realised with a wave of shame that he had acted like a brutish World Eater. Hanging his head he fell in with his squad and began to fight properly.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Thorn turned, side to side, firing his bolt pistol. It wasn't enough. The lines of the crab-creatures just kept coming, and many of the Emperor's Children were breaking ranks.

"Form up, warriors! Do not split in the face of this xenos infestation!" cried Thorn, noting the reckless abandon at which Kabal ran amock amnogst the enemy creatures, and the momentary rage of Nelko. Virtus also did not hold position. "Stand in line, Emperor's Children! You are not acting in order with Squad Ares!" he roared, angry that the squad had failed him again. This time, however, most of them got it right. All the worse for those who hadn't.

Drawing _Raptora_, Thorn prepared himself for the inevitable close combat, although still snapping off a couple of bolter shots. As the enemy closed in, Thorn roared an ancient battlecry, and shouted "Squad Ares, Epsilon formation - Charge!", stepping in to his enemies with glee. In a short, cutting motion, Thorn swiftly decapitated the foe he faced, before severing the legs of another and crushing its face beneath his boot. Another attacked Thorn, screaming a painful, echoing screech. Snarling, Thorn brought his blade about, and cut the monster from its forehead to its groin. "We can win this battle, brothers! cried Thorn.

Suddenly, at some unseen call, the crab-creatures retreated. They cried their grating screams, scuttling into the undergrowth. Thorn quickly re-loaded his bolt pistol and assessed the damage. Six more Astartes, none from Squad Ares, had been killed.

"Dammit!" shouted Thorn, kicking a dis-membered head into the jungle. Lord Commander Torkon swaggered forwards, swining his hammer around him like some arrogant count. 

"We won, didn't we? Good thing I was here to help you, Thorn; you look like you needed it," said Torkon, sneering at Squad Ares. He turned towards the green canisters, bending over to examine them. "Not even a single..." Torkon stopped. Thorn's head snapped round, staring in disbelief at where the sound he had heard came from. "No..." said Thorn, backing away, "Squad Ares, form up on me. The rest of you, don't go near Torkon!" said Thorn, reaching for his helmet and firmly locking it in place. He indicated for his sqaud to do the same.

The sound Thorn had heard was the sound of death. It was the sound of ruin. It was the sound of the end. It was the hiss of escaping gas.

Suddenly, Torkon's body erupted into a massive, deformed monster. His muscles split and multiplied, infinitely faster than humanely possible. Clawed, slime-coated limbs sprouted from his sides, splitting his armour. Torkon screeched, the same cry as the crabs, as his face popped like a zit. In its place, sprouted a massive, drake-scaled, fanged drake-head. Torkon was no more.

"Open fire!" roared Thorn, aiming for the creature's eyes, "Keep your helmets on at all times! Use recycled air! If your armour's integrity is broken, I order you to shoot yourself before you can become as twisted as the Lord Commander!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry, have had exams. All done now though! :grin:


Ares, Oraki, Nelko, and Mordred: You were part of Thorn's initial vanguard, and have moved to stand with him. How do you react to Thorn's horror? What do you think of the beast that is created? How will you try and bring it down? How can you rescue Japeth and Glaw?

Japeth and Glaw: As you moved towards Thorn, two of the beast's claws snatched you both, and brought you to its dragon-like head. Its grip is like iron, and its many clawed mandibles slowly envelope you. How will you escape?

Virtus and Dikaisonysis and Kabal: As you were initially canister-bearers, you are worried about being infected. As you scramble over to Thorn to escape contamination, you trip over corpses and fall, your helmets not yet put back on. As you try and stand up, tentacles slither from the monster and try to grab your legs. How will you get free quickly, put on your helmets, and bring down the monster and save your squadmates?

EVERYONE: The monster is slightly bigger than a Space Marine Dreadnought, and slightly stronger too. It's scales are like adamantium, but is has a soft under-belly. You see remains of Torkon, his armour and his flesh, tattered on the monster. How does this effect you? I also grant you "poetic liscense" as it were, so the monster can swipe at you or run towards you, it doesn't just stand still, but again you cannot just finish it off in one shot and be done with it. I want to see a detailed post, which you have all done quite well at in the past. Grammar would also be appreciated!


Sorry again for the delay. I hope the monster was worth the wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares cursed as he saw members of his squad break formation and fight for themselves again. He was about to reprimand them when the creatures broke in flight. Ares looked over at the brothers who had shamed themselves, and the squad today. Kabal and Nelko had shamed him the most, charging into the enemy and losing themselves. Virtus had also disobeyed his order, but in doing so had ensured the safety of three brethren. Ares was dissapointed and would make sure that his squad knew this. "_Kabal, Nelko and Virtus. When we reach the ship again all three of you will run punishment laps and will fast for disobeying my orders. I do not want you to repeat this again." _With that he turned his back on them and moved over to Thorn.

He was about to say something to Thorn when he saw Thorn snap round, a look of horror on his face. "_My Lord what is wrong?"_ Ares reached for his chainsword. "No..." said Thorn, backing away, "Squad Ares, form up on me. The rest of you, don't go near Torkon!" said Thorn, reaching for his helmet and firmly locking it in place. Ares followed suit, and locked his helmet in place. He watched Torkon and was horrified about what he saw was happening. 


Suddenly, Torkon's body erupted into a massive, deformed monster. His muscles split and multiplied, infinitely faster than humanely possible. Clawed, slime-coated limbs sprouted from his sides, splitting his armour. Torkon screeched, the same cry as the crabs, as his face popped like a zit. In its place, sprouted a massive, drake-scaled, fanged drake-head. Torkon was no more.

"Open fire!" roared Thorn, aiming for the creature's eyes, "Keep your helmets on at all times! Use recycled air! If your armour's integrity is broken, I order you to shoot yourself before you can become as twisted as the Lord Commander!"

Ares grabbed up his bolt pistol and opened fire, roaring as he did. His roar was enhanced mechanically and he watched as the creature snapped up Japeth and Glaw, before trying to get Virtus, Kabal, Dikaisonysis. He charged straight towards it firing as he went. _"Squad, I will distract it. Try and get the others to safety now! FOR THE EMPEROR!"_


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mordred released the trigger on his Meltagun, another crab-creature had been reduced to molten slag. *'They just keep up lining up to die!, let us grant them that desire brothers!'* Mordred shouted, attempting to rally the squad. It was carnage all around them, melted down creatures and dead battle-brothers littered the ground as Mordred blasted away at whatever registered as hostile. His armour front was as black as a Son of Corax's with melta-fuel backwash. But suddenly the attacks stopped, Mordred lowered his weapon and surveyed the battlefield while Sergeant Ares was admonishing his squadmates. Mordred agreed with him, they needed to follow formation more. There were times to break formation and run wild true enough, and that had not been one of them.

As he turned around he heard a crack and a horrific scream. Thorn was shouting for everyone to stay away from Lord Commander Torkon who seemed to be convulsing out of control, Mordred raised his Meltagun in wariness that was quickly justified. Lord Torkon mutated before them into a hideous creature the size of Ancient Rylanor himself, *'By Fulgrim,'* Mordred uttered in horror, although that had sounded normal to any who had heard it in reality Mordred had actually meant the ancient god of Chemos that the Primarch was named for. Admonishing himself for a moment of superstition Mordred quickly moved forward. Thorn was bellowing orders to fire on Torkon, and on yourself if your armour had been breached. Mordred did a quick check and was relieved to see what while his armour was blackened and gashed it had not been breached.

Raising his Meltagun Mordred was about to fire only for Torkon's tail to lash out and smash him, sending him across the fields. As he looked up, swallowing some blood from the impact Mordred raised himself up and charged forward, slinging his Meltagun forward, and shouting the warcry of the III Legion, 'Children of the Emperor!, Death to his foes!.' Quickly dodging a slash from the tail Mordred slid under the beast, and fired directly into its underbelly. The searing blast impacted against the mutant that had once been a brother and seared its belly open, making it thin and burnt. Mordred continued to slide on the mud until he was clear, rolling over and lying prone as he brought out his Bolt Pistol and started firing right into the creature's now weakened gut.

*'Brothers!, aim for the stomach. Thats where its weakest!.'*


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

slamming his chainaxes with a mighty blow against one of the creatures sent him flying into the air, then Demus saw that the creatures are starting to pull back, he didnt pursued them, he knew that what he did was wrong, "damn it, I need to get control of this bloodlust" he thought to himself. 

After the creatures retreated, Demus started walking towards the canisters to pick them up again when he heard Thorn saying "No..." and backing away, "Squad Ares, form up on me. The rest of you, don't go near Torkon!" said Thorn, Thorn reached for his helmet and firmly locked it in place. He indicated for his sqaud to do the same.

Demus at first didn't understand whats happened, and then he heard the hissing of gas, he didn't know where the gas was coming from but it was from somewhere behind Torkon, he already put his helm on but suddenly, Torkon's body erupted into a massive, deformed monster. His muscles split and multiplied, infinitely faster than humanely possible. Clawed, slime-coated limbs sprouted from his sides, splitting his armour. Torkon screeched, the same cry as the crabs, as his face popped like a zit. In its place, sprouted a massive, drake-scaled, fanged drake-head. Torkon was no more. 

Then he heard Thorn shouting, "Open fire! Keep your helmets on at all times! Use recycled air! If your armour's integrity is broken, I order you to shoot yourself before you can become as twisted as the Lord Commander!"

"Thats bad" he thought, "I can be infected as well, and considering how Torkon looks it doesn't look like a nice fate".

Backing away from the once called Torkon, Demus didn't noticed the body behind him so he tripped on it and fell on the ground. Confused for a second from the fall Demus shook his head and was about to lock his helm when he felt something wrapping around his leg, then he was pulled back by a huge force, turning his body around he saw 3 tentacles that were emerging from Torkons body.

Demus was lifted in the air but he had enough time and he succeeded in putting his helm on, "You die now" Demus roared, he was about to reach his chainaxes but his hands touched only air he turned back and saw that they fell on the ground while he was dragged. With a quick thought Demus pulled out his combat knife and slashed the tentacle, he fell back on the ground and rolled towards his chainaxes picking them up while rolling. Then he swiftly dashed towards Virtus and Dikaisonysis. First he reached Virtus he slashed the tentacle and freed him and then did the same with Dikaisonysis.
After finishing freeing his squad mates he turned to deal with the mutated Torkon.

Demus quickly ran towards him and rolled underneath his legs and hitting him in the underbelly with his chainaxes. The creature roared and leaned down a bit in this brief moment Demus decided, He rolled turned back to the creature and jumped on his back hitting it with the chainaxes. One chainaxe got stuck in the creatures back so Demus used it to swing and leap towards the creatures head Shouting "Lets see what you got"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

"Open Fire!" The captain`s voice snapped Hakis out of the horrified stupor he had been stuck in since the moments following Torkon`s... _mutation._

"What the hell was in that gas?" Hakis shouted, advancing on the creature with his bolter raised. He loosed a volley of shots, his like many others impacting uselessly against the creature`s toughened hide. He didn`t notice the extra limb reaching around to ensnare him.


"Gyaahh!" Hakis shouted in pain as a grip like iron encased him, pinning his bolter arm to his side and causing him to drop the weapon. It brought him closer to its maw as Hakis hammered his free hand against its talons to no avail. He could not reach his pistol, but then another thought struck him. Reaching up to his neck, he tore the exarch shuriken from its chain and gripped it tightly between his knuckles. 

A wave of hot wet air hit Hakis as the once marine prepared to bite his head off. Waiting for the oppurtune moment, Hakis struck, hammering the protruding shuriken in his fist into the soft flesh at the roof of the monstrosity`s mouth. Again it tried to engulf him. And again it was painfully disappointed.

"As fun as this is," Hakis shouted to his squadmates. "You know I get bored quickly. A little help please?!" He fended off the fanged maw again. Roaring in frustration, the creature began to attack Glaw instead.

With little he could do to help his brother, Hakis began straining against the creature`s grip, but to no avail.

"Garvi?" Hakis called. "Feel like getting your boots dirty?"


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Virtus looked over himself, he didn't feel too ashamed, he had broken ranks for a gallant reason, he had broken so he could save some fellow Astartes from the giant Crab creatures.

Nathaniel damned himself, he would punish himself for such arrogance, the Captains word was the law.

Then Torkon appraoched, he had done nothing in thiis battle, all he did was sit back and watch the fireworks.
He paid for it, the price...

his life.
As Torkon mutated Virtus realised the implication this meant, he too had been exposed to the canisters, what if he carried one that was leaking. Virtus turned and ran from the creature while attempting to put on his helm, but as he turned away from the giant creature of the dake it knocked him over with a force that would smash trees to pulp, Virtus kept a grip like iron on his helmet as he landed, he then struggled away from the creature, all the while getting cover fire from his fellow squadmates. He held his breath, the last of the clean air filling his normal and genetically altered lungs, yet even with the stamina of a Marine he couldn't hold his breath forever.
*Must get helmet on, I must*
Finally Virtus locked his helmet into place, he took a deep breath of air, dirty, recycled air. Better than nothing.
Nathaniel clambered to his feet as he fired his Bolter on full auto.
Bullets pinged off the monsters armour and only a select few hit the creatures weakened under-belly. As if responding to this, the creature threw Nathaniel off his feet, this gave Nathaniel time to look at Torkons forms.
There was flesh and armour scattered on the ground where Torkons old body used to lay.
The new creature was immense in size, Nathaniel had to actually look up to see it.
_'I can say one thing about this creature, it is much more handsome than the old Torkon,'_Nathaniel said over the vox.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Dikiaos was confused when the creatures retreated but thankful, he knew there were to many of them, they had been fighting a losing fight. 

As Dikiaos went to go pick up the green canister, Torkon walked over to near where he was standing making snide remarks at Thorn as he went, all of a sudden the captain shouted "Squad Ares, form up on me. The rest of you, don't go near Torkon!" and indicated to the squad to lock there helmets in place, as Dikiaos did so Torkons Body erupted into a massive, deformed monster. His muscles split and multiplied, infinitely faster than humanely possible. Clawed, slime-coated limbs sprouted from his sides, splitting his armour. Torkon screeched, the same cry as the crabs, as his face popped like a zit. In its place, sprouted a massive, drake-scaled, fanged drake-head. Torkon was no more.

Dikiaos started backing away From what was once Torkon, all he could think about was whether he could have been infected as well as he thought this he herd Thorns orders "Keep your helmets on at all times! Use recycled air! If your armour's integrity is broken, I order you to shoot yourself before you can become as twisted as the Lord Commander!" and checked his suit for breaches, still backing away, suddenly he tripped over the remains of a fellow battle brother, his armour was unbreached, he felt a tugging sensation on his leg and drew his bolt pistol, he looked down to his leg to see a tentacle pretruding from what had once been the Lord Commander, Wrapping itself round his leg, he took aim and pulled the trigger on his bolt pistol, nothing happened, he had used all of his ammo in the previous battle, he was a goner, before he had a chance to begin making his Peace with the Emperor, a the pulling sensation stopped he opened his eyes to see Brother Demus standing over him, a chainaxe buried in the ground that had severed the creatures tentacle from Dikiaos leg, he thankes his brother and ran over to where his squad were standing, he replenished his Ammunition and turned to stare at the creature, it had Brother Hakis at its maw, but Hakis was standing his own and stopping it swallowing him whole, but how much longer he could last was debatable, so Dikiaos too aim at the creatures weakened underbelly and fires 3 shots into the creature causing it to lose its grip on Hakis as it screamed in pain


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

"Get back in line you bastards!" Darnath was getting furious. He was only a young marine by comparison, but many of the older marines were breaking line. Nathaniel should have known most of all, but no, he broke line with the rest of them. The veteran he lost his respect in Darnath's eyes. Still, the crab-like just kept pressing them. Darnath fired each shot with pin-point precision, striking at their necks or heads, exploding in a burst of blood and gore. But these things were like Hydra, for every one he killed, two more took his place. Darnath just hoped that they were getting close to the end of this relentless storm of xeno's scums. Suddenly the beasts retreated, and the Emperor's Children were left alone. Six more brothers lay dead around their feet. A tragic lost. Such perfection marred by grievous wounds. Darnath walked around, and knelt by a xeno's body. A single shot to the throat had made is collapse. Darnath took out his combat knife, rolled over the creature, and cut open the creatures chest. He made a a clean cut, and used his hands to pull open the rib cage. Inside was a lot of strange organs, some of which Darnath recognised. He round what he believed to be an adrenalin sac. It was massive. What he found was an adrenalin sac the size of a small lung. It had a few small tubes connecting to it. He followed them all. Most lead to muscles, and one lead to the brain. However, Darnath found something interesting, on lead to the ear drums. "Curious" Darnath remarked quietly. He was no apothecary, but he would assume, that some sort of oral stimulate released a rush of adrenaline, which helped the xeno's ignore pain and react quicker. Could the Astartes use this? 

"Squad Ares, form up on me. The rest of you, don't go near Torkon!" Darnath's head snapped to face Thorn. Moments later, the Lord Commander erupted into some monstrosity bigger than the Ancient himself. A screech erupted from it's deformed maw, the same one as the xeno's. _*The oral stimulant!*_ Darnath thought with alarm. "Open fire!" roared Thorn, aiming for the creature's eyes, "Keep your helmets on at all times! Use recycled air! If your armour's integrity is broken, I order you to shoot yourself before you can become as twisted as the Lord Commander!" Darnath didn't waste any time at all locking his helmet. It was obviously serious stuff if it could mutate the Lord Commander like that, and Darnath didn't blame Lord Thorn for issuing the command. Everyone was hailing bullets as Darnath ran to stand with Thorn. A couple of Brothers had been trapped, but were soon freed by another Brother. Some were firing randomly, but most at the exposed underbelly. But the monster didn't care, it just shrugged it off. Darnath fired as well, but to no avail. Darnath's mind was taking in all the sights and sounds, and trying to process them all for a way to beat it. Suddenly, something hit Darnath. It was like a giant xenos. Then...a thought hit Darnath. If it had the same autonomy as the crab things they had been fighting, then it's adrenal gland would be about half the size of an Astartes, and would be pumping so much adrenaline, it wouldn't be noticing any wounds they were dealing. But if they could stop it, then it might notice, and then they would be able to win. He opened the vox channel, and issued a command. He didn't have a command status, but he was working for the good of the legion, not to better himself. "Mordred, aim for it's upper chest, between the pectoral plates. Everyone else, fire into the gap Mordred creates." Darnath doubted they would listen to his orders without a reason, and he didn't blame them. "If this monster is anything like the xenos, it has a huge adrenal gland there, and that roar is an oral stimulant that gets it pumping round it's body. If we can destroy that, it will actually start to notice the wounds we are dealing to it." Darnath simple continued to fire, and waited to see if anyone would take notice of him. If they didn't, they may still beat it, but it would be easier his way. Only time would tell now...


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Glaw and his brother Japeth charged towards the abomination that was once Torkon, seizing the time it took to mutate and slaying it before it could do any harm, but it was too fast. It grabbed both Glaw and Japeth with massive claws and pulled them towards it's mandibled underbelly.

Both of Glaw's weapons had fallen from him when he was snatched, and his bolt pistol remained out of reach, but he did have, grenades. The pressure of the monster's claws increased and he could certainly feel it, blood spurted out from Glaw's mouth, his right lens cracked, an exhaust pipe from his backpack blew with pressure and his vox-cam attachment short circuited. 
Glaw would not last longer, even for a Space Marine.

With his draining strength, Glaw reached for his waist, ripped off a frag grenade and primed it. With grenade in hand, he slammed it straight into the abominations mouth, which locked itself around it. Glaw finished the last verse of The Litany of the Foul Xenos, just as the explosive erupted.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Shocked by Torkon's horrific transformation Garviel momentarily froze, to see a fellow Astartes even one as disliked as Torkon mutate into a monster disturbed him to the core.
He watched as Demus free his squadmates before losing a chainaxe and attacking the head, he watched as Ares tried to distract the Torkon thing, he watched as Hakis was snatched up by the monster.

"Garvi, feel like getting your boots dirty?!" Hakis's yell released him from the shock and he leapt into action.

Sprinting forwards Garvi grabbed two of his spare fuel canisters and hurled one of them onto the spot where Darnath pointed out, then threw the second into the mass of tentacles.
Both shattered sending unlit flamer fuel across the chest and tentacles, Garviswung his flamer up into his hand and ignited the fuel.

The creature screamed and grabbed his foot in one of its few remaining tentacles and lifted him up towards its mouth, as he passed Demus's discarded chainaxe he made a desperate grab for it and his fingers wrapped around the haft then reached the activation rune, slinging his flamer over his back Garviel waited untill he was level with Hakis and the mutants mouth.

"Hold on brother, you die on me and Ill have no one to clean my boots!" he yelled as he saw that Hakis's vitals were almost flatlining on his HUD, just as he was about to be devoured he gripped the axe in both hands then hammered it into the Torkon mutants jaw, teeth and insides untill the Thing was screaming and the chainaxe was clogged with gore and muscle, as the axe was about to stop completly he spun and hacked through the tentacle crushing Hakis.

As Hakis fell along with the axe Garviel swung up his flamer and emptyed his fuel supply into the Mutants throat before he fell clear landing atop Hakis' fallen body.
"You've got your work cut out for you when we get back" Garviel gasped before rolling off him.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Captain Thorn kept up a steady stream of fire. It seemed to do little, but at least he was keeping the beast at bay. The combined fire of squad Ares was slowly putting it down; a meltagun blast had ripped open the beat's underbelly, and shots poured into its exposed organs. The only thing keeping it alive was pure adrenaline, which it seemed to have in ample supply. Suddenly, Thorn heard a huge expolsion; a grenade had been forced into the monster's mouth, taking out its entire head. Foul liquid spurted everywhere, and the beast immediately fell to the floor. It didn't even writhe in death; obviously, the head was where the stimulation was coming from, and the beast was nothing without it. It toppled, and finally died.

Thorn wiped the gore from his helmet-visor, and saw the remnants of the task-force; battered, beaten, and broken. Fortunately, squad Ares had sustained no serious cassualty; however, of the rest of the force, only twelve men remained. It was a sorry sight for the cream of a whole company. "Emperor's Children," said Thorn, grimly, "Today we have lost too much. Scores of our brothers lie, fallen, upon the battlefield. Many are lost deep in the jungle, and we do not yet know the full cost of this calamity. We have lost our esteemed Lord-Commander Torkon. Some of you will know that this drop was not fully sanctioned," Thorn eyed Ares, "But you should all know that any continuation of this campaign, without a Commanding-Officer, is against Imperial Law." Thorn allowed this to settle in. The men knew what it meant; the death of Torkon meant it had all been for nothing. The campaign was finished. "We must begin immediate evacuation, and take account of our losses. I am truly sorry that this was not what it should have been, and that many of you here have had to endure an appaulling first battle." Thorn bit back his anger, that after everything, the Fifth had been imperfect in every way.

"But this battle will be by no means forgotten. No, I hereby delcare that every single one of Squad Ares are to recieve Imperial Honours, and every single man on the damned planet will be considered veterans." Thorn let the weight of what he had said settle in, before continuing, "And, as acting-commander of the retreat operation, I have temporary command of the Expedition, and all of its assests." Thorn's vioce turned dark, vengeance dripping from every single word he said, "These green canisters contain a bio-chemical disease that has been purposefully manufactured to exterminate xenos. Outside contamination and impurities from theis planet, and most probably direct contanct from xenos, caused the virus to mutate, and ... killed Torkon," said Thorn. He knew what he was about to do would bring heavy repercussions, but for the sake of the astartes, he knew it had to be done. "When all forces are withdrawn, and as many bodies are recovered as possible, these canisters will be detonated. I declare this planet a Death World." Thorn had ordered something which he thought only Horus could've ordered, but when he was told by Torkon that Fulgrim had authorised him, the same authorisation passed to Thorn. He had ordered Exterminatus.

"Mordred, Nelko, raise command and get us some Stormbirds down here. Japeth, Glaw, check to see if any of the containers are breached, and find which one was contaminated, and put it separately to the rest. Virtus, Dikaisonysis and Kabal, set about clearing a landing-site. Move our fallen brothers together for the apothecary. Also, get the containers to the edge of the clearing once Mordred and Nelko have checked them. Ares, Oraki, a moment please." Thorn issued his orders cleanly and efficiently, and stepped away from the squad before adressing the two astartes. "Ares, I know I may have criticised during this campaign. I hope you realise that the criticisms I had were pedantic, minisculine things; you have performed above and beyond the call of duty. When this is finished, I will see you are duly rewarded. I also will present you with the Iron Skull. You have done well, my friend." said Thorn, before turning to Oraki. "And you, Darnath, well well. You also have performed admiarbly, and it is odd that I have not noticed you before this tragic day. You show incredible potential, and I believe one day you will outstrip us all. I shall see to it that you do recieve the Marksman's Honour, for your direction to the squad with the beast." Thorn smiled, although his face was hidden by his helmet.

The Stormbird soon landed, and Thorn climbed inside. "First, we must survey the surrounding area for other survivors...." said Thorn, taking his seat. "Squad Ares, mount up! The rest of you, mighty warriors, wait for the next Stormbird and return to the ship."


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I must say it's been a pleasure RPing with all of you so far, and I'm sorry if my updates are slow; I like to take my time making a thought-through update, rather than rushing with "and some more aliiens showed up and i start shooooting yeah!", as that is more boring than waiting. Without further ado:

EVERYONE: How do you react to the final death of Torkon? And everthing Thorn has said; ending the campaign, and ordering a bio-chemcial virus to be released, effictively ordering exterminatus. Also, how do you react to recieving Imperial Honours, a hugely prestigious award? Also comment on how your character feels about the huge losses the Legion has sutained. You must also board the stormbird when it arrives.

Ares and Oraki: How do you feel that you have been singled out for greatness? Ares, you have recieved an award that many Captains have yet to recieve, and are lined up for promotion. Oraki, to be told you will surpass Thorn is a true honour. How do you feel?

Mordred and Nelko: You are to set up communications, and move towards the empty drop-pods to call down the stormbirds. As you reach them, you wade through piles of corpses, both alien and astartes. How do you feel about this? You also raise the ship without trouble, and bring down the stormbirds shortly. How do you feel about withdrawing from the campaign?

Japeth and Glaw: You are incredibly anxious, as you have to check the green canisters. You now know what they are, and you are incredibly careful. You will discover that they are all safe, except for the broken one, which hisses intermitedly, causing you to jump. You are safe, but it still makes you wonder; what if you weren't? Also give your thoughts on the casualty rate.

Virtus, Dikaisonysis and Kabal: You must start clearing out the battlefield; moving alien corpses unceremonially, and bearing fallen brothers with reverence to a small corner of the clearing of the jungle, noting each one. After Japeth and Glaw have checked the canisters, you must also move them as well. How do you feel, knowing that they contain deadly disease? Also, Virtus must carry the leaked one; how does this affect you? Also give your thoughts on the retreat from the planet.


As I said, you're all accomplished RPers. I hope to read more excellent fiction from you all in the future!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Suddenly an explosion have shaken the ground and threw Demus off Torkons back, already waiting for the blow to come demus raised his axe in defense only to realize that Torkons head was gone, Demus understood that something blew it off, "maybe a grenade" he thought.

After standing up Demus saw Thorn wiping the blood and gore from his helmet, he suddenly realized that some of the squad members can be hurt and looked around just to see that they are all okay except some bruises and blows on some of them. Then he heard Thorn "Emperor's Children, Today we have lost too much. Scores of our brothers lie, fallen, upon the battlefield. Many are lost deep in the jungle, and we do not yet know the full cost of this calamity. We have lost our esteemed Lord-Commander Torkon. Some of you will know that this drop was not fully sanctioned, But you should all know that any continuation of this campaign, without a Commanding-Officer, is against Imperial Law". Thorn took a brief moment and then continued "We must begin immediate evacuation, and take account of our losses. I am truly sorry that this was not what it should have been, and that many of you here have had to endure an appaulling first battle. But this battle will be by no means forgotten. No, I hereby delcare that every single one of Squad Ares are to recieve Imperial Honours, and every single man on the damned planet will be considered veterans. And, as acting-commander of the retreat operation, I have temporary command of the Expedition, and all of its assests. These green canisters contain a bio-chemical disease that has been purposefully manufactured to exterminate xenos. Outside contamination and impurities from theis planet, and most probably direct contanct from xenos, caused the virus to mutate, and ... killed Torkon, When all forces are withdrawn, and as many bodies are recovered as possible, these canisters will be detonated. I declare this planet a Death World."

Then Torkon turned to the squad ordering every member to do a task. Demus's task was to prepare the landing zone and take his fellow fallen brothers to the apothecary. 
Demus was pissed off he knew that he preformed horribly in the battle ignoring the orders of Ares and Thorn, he felt guilty as he knew that Thorn knows that the squad preformed badly and also he thought it was necessary to blame himself for the death of his brothers if only he could restrain his rage and follow orders many brothers would have been saved.

Slowly he started walking towards his brothers picking them one by one and carrying them like they were mere children trying not to hurt them while carrying them. After some time demus walked to the cropse of the once been Torkon he pulled his axe out of there, "This think its just horrible, if only Torkon would have listened to Thorn none of this would have happened and the campaign would have continued. Demus sat on the ground giving pray to the almighty emperor so he might grant him the strength to carry on even after his sins and lack of discipline, Then to remind him of his failure he decided to give names, worthy names at last, the names that eluded him for so long, he named his axes Sin and Discipline. Standing up with renewed strength he knew that he will strive to reach even higher.

After finishing clearing the battlefield Demus turned to the canisters he decided to swap canisters with Virtus if anyone should die it will be him. He quickly swapped the canisters
and started carrying it towards the destined place. Then after finishing he waited for the stormbirds and when arriving he went towards it silent as death itself. Boarding the stormbird Demus didnt speak he was agonized and angry, its all seemed like a nightmare.
He sat in his place thinking that they should avenge their brothers by exterminating the Xenos themselves and not leaving it to some decease. He knew that retreat is the only option but in his heart he knew it was wrong.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath was standing firm. He would not move from his spot and ploughed volley after volley into each organ until it burst, and then selecting a fresh target. "Come on you ugly bastard, DIE ALREADY!!!" Darnath yelled at the thing that was once Torkon. Suddenly, and explosion ran through his ears, and the monsters head exploded outwards, and the monster slumped to the floor, dead. "Yes!!!" Darnath shouted in victory. However, a sight made his words turn sour in his mouth. Scores of Astartes lay dead, deep crimson stains marring their perfect forms. Then Thorn spoke, and Darnath turned his face towards his captain, and beneath his helmet his face was twisted in an equal expression of sorrow and bitterness. "Emperor's Children, today we have lost too much." Darnath couldn't help but feel this was true. Scores of their brothers, _his_ brothers lay dead. This was not an Astartes death, being overcome by hoards of merciless alien scum. There was no honour here. "Scores of our brothers lie, fallen, upon the battlefield. Many are lost deep in the jungle, and we do not yet know the full cost of this calamity. We have lost our esteemed Lord-Commander Torkon. Some of you will know that this drop was not fully sanctioned, but you should all know that any continuation of this campaign, without a Commanding-Officer, is against Imperial Law. We must begin immediate evacuation, and take account of our losses. I am truly sorry that this was not what it should have been, and that many of you here have had to endure an appaulling first battle." The campaign was over, but not because they had one. Nothing like this could be classed as a victory. A mere twelve men, plus Darnath's squad-mates, remained here, the rest were dead on the floor. No course of action was left open to them, and darnath stood at-ease and waited solemnly for Thorns next words.

"But this battle will be by no means forgotten. No, I hereby delcare that every single one of Squad Ares are to recieve Imperial Honours, and every single man on the damned planet will be considered veterans. And, as acting-commander of the retreat operation, I have temporary command of the Expedition, and all of its assests. These green canisters contain a bio-chemical disease that has been purposefully manufactured to exterminate xenos. Outside contamination and impurities from theis planet, and most probably direct contanct from xenos, caused the virus to mutate, and ... killed Torkon. When all forces are withdrawn, and as many bodies are recovered as possible, these canisters will be detonated. I declare this planet a Death World." Darnath could scarcely believe the words Thorn was saying. He had ordered the ultimate sanction. He has condemned this world to burn and die. He had ordered Exterminatus. Darnath didn't resent him, he could do nothing other than that. Darnath had known that from the start of his speech. There was not action he could do other than that.

"Mordred, Nelko, raise command and get us some Stormbirds down here. Japeth, Glaw, check to see if any of the containers are breached, and find which one was contaminated, and put it separately to the rest. Virtus, Dikaisonysis and Kabal, set about clearing a landing-site. Move our fallen brothers together for the apothecary. Also, get the containers to the edge of the clearing once Mordred and Nelko have checked them. Ares, Oraki, a moment please." Darnath was curious as to what he had called him and his sergeant over to discuss. "Ares, I know I may have criticised during this campaign. I hope you realise that the criticisms I had were pedantic, minisculine things; you have performed above and beyond the call of duty. When this is finished, I will see you are duly rewarded. I also will present you with the Iron Skull. You have done well, my friend." Darnath was pleased for his sergeant, along with his already impressive Imperial Honour, he had now been rewarded by getting the impressive Iron skull, and from the captains words, he was in line to be promoted. But suddenly, Thorns eyes were on him, and Darnath snapped to attention. "And you, Darnath, well well. You also have performed admiarbly, and it is odd that I have not noticed you before this tragic day. You show incredible potential, and I believe one day you will outstrip us all. I shall see to it that you do recieve the Marksman's Honour, for your direction to the squad with the beast." "Sir a Marksman's Honour, and an Imperial Honour?" Darnath could barely believe the words which Captain Thorn was saying to him. Could such a thing be possible. He wasn't even 60 cycles old, and yet he had just been awarded two prestigious awards by his CO. Was such a thing even heard of? And to heap awards upon Darnaths head, he had said that he had faith that he would outstrip them all. Many in his squad and company were noble warriors, and Ares was one of the best of them, and Thorn was the embodiment of the fifth. Yet all of them was included in Thorns statement, and yet Thorn made it anyway. "Lord Thorn, you honour me above anything I could have expected. I will not fail you anticipations of me!" Darnath declared with absolute certainty. Just as he finished speaking, a Stormbird roared overhead, and Thorn ordered them into it, to search for any survivors. Darnath entered the Stormbird with his hopes and spirits held high, but the bitter after taste of death, Astartes death was still pungent in his mouth...


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Virtus watched as Torkens head exploded, gore and vicera flying everywhere.
*He was dead, Lord Commander Torken was dead*
The implications of this became immediately clear to Virtus.
*Now that there was no more commander, they had to halt the campaigns advance and retreat*
Virtus just bowed his head as the Captain gave his speech, it was short and sharp, but it was very meaningful, they had to retreat and regroup, the casulties sustained were immense and there might have even been more dead Children out there, but they were forced to leave them to find there own way back now. The canister situation rocked Virtus's standing on what the canisters held, they not only mutated Astartes, but they wiped life off planets, and all it took was a few of these canisters to do so.

Then Thorn ordered him and two others, the other canister bearers, to make a landing zone and to move the canisters as well.
As Virtus moved the casulties he took the time to think about what had happened here.
Torkon was dead, not a very glorious death though, and much of the original landing force was dead with only Squad Ares and twelve others alive in this section of the planet, it would take years to fully restore all the casulties sustained. Virtus was shocked at how many Astartes he knew had died on this battlefield, he moved the Astartes and their weapons and laid them in a hastily prepared pile.
*Not very honourable, but its the best I can do for now.*
What Thorn had said was still sinking in.
*An Inperial Honour, what an award*
Virtus felt that even someone of his veterancy shouldn't deserve such a prestigous award until he was a fully fledged veteran.
Then he went over to the canisters and picked the one that had leaked up.
*It doesn't feel as heavy as it did before.*
He walked quickly with it and only took breaths when he absolutely had to. He thought of it as a way of punishing himself for his earlier actions.
He had broken ranks to fight the creatures, but then again, he had only broken ranks to save some fellow Astartes, two of which were still alive thanks to him.
He just brushed it off, regardless of the implications.

Then finally the Stormbirds came.
Giving one last look to the planet around him, Nathaniel Virtus nodded his head in silent respect to the planet and boarded the Stormbird.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

As Hakis lay on the ground with Garviel beside him, his senses still a little hazy from the explosion, he realized truly how close he had come to dying. It gave him a feeling of pride that he had fought as valiantly as he had, but knew that his brothers deserved far more credit than he did. 

_All I did was get caught..._ Hakis thought to himself. _Without Garvi, I`d be dead. This is unacceptable. I have to be better._

Getting hastily to his feet and eying the dead monster cautiously, Hakis listened to the Captain`s speech with mixed emotions. He was glad to receive Thorn`s praise, but did he really deserve veteran status and Imperial Honours? He had only survived because of his squadmates. He gripped the shuriken in his hand for a moment, then stowed it as Thorn meted out the squad`s orders.

- - -

Glaw and Hakis cautiously gathered the canisters that had rolled or otherwise been scattered from the pile during the attack. They thoroughly examined each, checking for breaches. Thankfully, most of them were intact. But surely one had to have ruptured?

They found it moments later. A hiss of gas escaped, causing the two of them to tense momentarily. Hakis quickly checked the seals on his armour, dreading the thought of sharing Torkon`s fate. Hakis had never liked Torkon, but at least wished he could have died in a proper battle.

"Shall we?" Hakis motioned to Glaw. They carefully set the ruptured canister about a dozen metres away from the rest and backed away, rejoining the bulk of the squad. Hakis spared a glance at the other squad`s survivors. It was a pitiful sight, and Hakis could only imagine the shame and sadness they must feel.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Glaw's Vision filled with white; a constant ringing was present in his mind. The white faded and he awoke to find himself, sprewn in the mud, a fellow Astartes looking down at him. "That was quite a fall brother" spoke the marine, voice slightly distorted by his vox. Glaw sat up straight with the aid of the Astartes, rubbing his helmet. 

He checked the status of his suit. The damage, luckily, was only superficial, however his left arm felt particularly stiff. Glaw rose, and surveyed the battlezone. The abomination that was once Torkin was little more than a pile of splattered sludge, surrounded by many bodies, both Xeno and human. He spotted his plasma gun, half buried in the undergrowth. 

His plasma gun had fared alot less than himself in the attack, it had been bent near in half, the plasma generator had cracked and splintered, leaking hydrogen. He discarded the weapon and threw it into the darkness, letting out a sigh which had accidentaly been amplified on his vox-mic; Glaw turned his head looking to see if anyone had noticed with guilt. Noone did, they were all too busy with their own tasks. 

Something flashed in the corner of Glaw's eyes out of the darkness. He turned to face the unknown flash. Nothing. With paranoia, he turned to move towards the rest of his battered squad. Glaw stopped beside the body of a fallen Space Marine, intent on using his fallen weapon. He kneeled down and picked up his boltgun along with magazines. Glaw made the Aquilla out of his hands, and placed them firmly on the fallen warrior's chest plate, muttering a litany under his breath.

Glaw was cut off near the end of his litany by Brother Japeth, informing him of their new task. Glaw questioned this openlyas if it were instinct, he regretted this soon after has he had spoken out of turn and without permission. However, Japeth didn't seem to care. 
They both made their way towards the canister with anxiety. Bending down to retrieve them, a cannister suddenly hissed, making them tense up. The cannister soon stopped, and Glaw relaxed momentarily, before making his way to the rest of the squad.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mordred lowered his Meltagun as what had once been Lord Commander Torkon convulsed and exploded like a frag grenade. As he rose up he gave himself a quick systems check, his armour wasn't damaged severely anywhere although the sparse claw wound and gouged out piece of metal would need to be addressed. And the melta backwash had made his armour jet black from the front, Mordred decided there that he would leave it alone. His armour kept being blackened from the melta, and it was tiresome to constantly clean it. From now on he would leave the black markings alone, they added to his appearance as a Space Marine after all. The Imperial Honours did little to impress Mordred, he did not accept awards. He had only ever taken one, a simple Purity Seal, and that was from Vespasian so he had only worn it out of respect, and not pride. He would turn down the award later though, more important matters needed his attention.

Captain Thorn began to speak, he talked of Torkon's death and said that without Torkon leading them then this campaign was illegal before the Imperium and the Emperor. They would need to end the campaign and re-unite with Fulgrim and the rest of the Legion, that would make most happy but Mordred was disappointed. He preferred it out here, away from the rest of the III Legion where he could truly be at peace, and away from the massed companies. And even worse they had ended this campaign on a defeat, their Lord Commander dead and many of his force killed. At least their gene-seed would not be lost though, their legacy would remain intact for the Emperor's Children.

Thorn gave his orders out, Mordred was to call down a Stormbird for extraction. Nodding his affirmation Mordred gingerly stepped around the bodies of his fallen brethren, showing them the respect they deserved in death, but the xenos corpses were not afforded the same respect, being crushed underfoot by the lone Son of Fulgrim. As he reached the vox Mordred linked it to his helmet and began transmitting. *'This is Brother Mordred of Captain Thorn's ground relief force. We have encountered a hostile xenos presence and rightfully destroyed them as abhorrent enemies of mankind. Lord Commander Torkon is dead however, slain in battle,'* Mordred voxed, he left out the part about Torkon's mutation, morale was fragile and the ship-bound battle-brothers did not need to know about this yet. *'We require a Stormbird for immediate extraction, Captain Thorn has decreed that the campaign is over.'* As he disconnected from the vox Mordred sighed, soon they would be back amongst the other Emperor's Children and it was not something that Mordred was looking forward to.

As the Stormbird landed Mordred gazed up and briskly marched onto the loading ramp and climbed in. Thorn was giving the orders to hunt for survivors, Mordred began tapping into his vox-network to see if he could pick up any survivor transmissions, the Son of Fulgrim allowed himself a moment of relief, at least the mission wasn't over.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares watched coldly as Torkon died, he never liked the astartes, mainly for the way he treated his friend and Captain Thorn. He turned away from the bloody mess that was left and surveyed the carnage. That was what it was, carnage. Dead Astartes, dead crab creatures and a dead commander. Ares felt disgust well up inside of him. This was not the way of the Emperor's Children, it reminded him of the foul death that the World Eaters brought, not the precise, perfect death that the Emperor's Children brought.

He listened as Thorn spoke to the remaining brothers, lauding Ares squad. Ares felt nothing but horror as Thorn gave him the Imperial Honour. He didn't need it, and he didn't deserve it especially after the way he had lead the squad. Orakai and him were called over to Thorn, and Ares moved over begrudgingly. When Ares heard that he would receive the Iron Skull he was speechless. He waited for a moment after young Orakai had been awarded a marksman honour, before he whispered to Thorn. _"My lord, I do not deserve these commendations that you place upon me."_ He moved towards the descending stormbird, helmet on his head, hiding the horror on his face.


OOC: Sorry guys had a long day yesterday. Half asleep at the moment hence my mistakes.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ramo it wasent Demus it was orkai


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Garviel staggered to his feet and found his flamer several feet away, it would need repairing he thought when he saw that the igniter was missing, slinging it across his back Garvi listened to Thorn's speach 'Veteran status, well that could be interesting' he thought as he recalled rumors that veterans could tamper with their equipment, he may finally be able to use some of his old designs.

He was about to radio for the extraction when he saw that Mordred had beaten him to it, while he waited Garvi made his way back to the brother he had failed to save, he blached as he saw that the fallen brother was a veteran of the vaunted first company and had an iron halo medal, guilt ran through him for a second before rage eclipsed it entirely.

As the Stormbird landed and the others embarked Garviel stomped angrily over to Captain Thorn.
"Request permission to stay behind and assist with finding our lost brothers Captain, I have failed to save one of our brethren today, if I can aid the others then I do not wish to be useless up in orbit" Garvi said tightly, he was not angry at Thorn but at himself for letting a first company veteran fall.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

"We must begin immediate evacuation, and take account of our losses. I am truly sorry that this was not what it should have been, and that many of you here have had to endure an appaulling first battle."

As thorn uttered these words Dikiaos grimaced, Thorn was right this had been an appalling first battle for him but not because of the losses that had been made to the Legion, but because of the Imperfection he had shown in the face of the fifths prestigious captain. 

"But this battle will be by no means forgotten. No, I hereby delcare that every single one of Squad Ares are to recieve Imperial Honours, and every single man on the damned planet will be considered veterans."

Dikiaos was shocked, for he did not believe he deserved such a prestigious award, this was a blessing, he was truly thankful to the emperor, and to Captain Thorn.

"And, as acting-commander of the retreat operation, I have temporary command of the Expedition, and all of its assets. These green canisters contain a bio-chemical disease that has been purposefully manufactured to exterminate xenos. Outside contamination and impurities from this planet, and most probably direct contanct from xenos, caused the virus to mutate, and ... killed Torkon,"

Dikiaos began thinking why the Legion would need such a weapon, and the only possible reason he could come up with, was an extreme one, he didnt believe that Fulgrim would allow such a thing.

"When all forces are withdrawn, and as many bodies are recovered as possible, these canisters will be detonated. I declare this planet a Death World."

He couldnt believe the words his Captain was saying, they were performing Exterminatus, this situation must be much more dire than Dikiaos had even dreamed.

"Mordred, Nelko, raise command and get us some Stormbirds down here. Japeth, Glaw, check to see if any of the containers are breached, and find which one was contaminated, and put it separately to the rest. Virtus, Dikaisonysis and Kabal, set about clearing a landing-site. Move our fallen brothers together for the apothecary. Also, get the containers to the edge of the clearing once Mordred and Nelko have checked them. Ares, Oraki, a moment please." 

Dikiaos instantly set about gathering together as many of his fallen brothers bodies as possible, the sight of some of their maimed and flayed bodies made Dikiaos sick he couldnt believe the Carnage. After all the Marines were gathered together, ready for the apothecary, Dikiaos set to removing the Xenos Scum from the Landing Zone he didnt even take notice of the wounds the Xenos beings had sustained, he justed picked them up and threw them as far into the thick forest as he could muster, occasionally noticing one twitch and firing a bolt into its mouth as a precaution. son Between him and the other two, the landing zone was cleared and the Stormbird Landed.

Dikiaos Boarded the Stormbird with the rest of Squad Ares, Heavy hearted, he secured himself to the grav harness. And thought about the grim Demise of Lord Commander Torkon, watching the Lord Commanders Mutated body fall had brought ease to Dikiaos, he didnt think the squad wouldve lasted much longer but the loss of the Lord Commander still hit him hard, he then thought about all the battle brothers that had died at the hands of the filthy Xenos and prayed to the emperor that their souls would be saved from the grips of chaos.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

OOC: Here it is, at last:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Captain Thorn regarded his squad, as they made preparations to move out. The bodies of Emperor's Children were piled high, too high. Thorn clenched his fist. He was angry that this had been allowed to happen. Angry at Torkon. Angry at Torkon's imperfect leadership. Angry at everything. Sealing his helmet so no noise would escape, Thorn let out a long, rage-filled roar. He shouted his curses at the imperfection of the attack. The imperfection of the whole operation. Un-locking his helmet, Thorn ordered the Stormbird pilot to take off. As they flew over the jungle, Thorn's eyes misted over, and everything became a blur.

Other Stormbirds flocked around the jungle, picking up warriors. There were not nearly enough survivors. Thorn estimated that only three companies would remain of the original number, even with remnants of different squads being drafted into the stronger Companies. As it was later discovered, the entire Expedition had only two full companies; the Fifth and Seventh returned to full strength, and the Eleventh was sorely depleted, but semi-functional. The Ninth never made it back.

As the last of the Stormbirds made it off the planet, Thorn ordered the craft back to Squad Are's original take-off point. All that was left was the mutated body of Torkon, and the rest of the dead. And the pile of Life-Eater canisters.

"Bring us lower," ordered Thorn, as he drew his Bolt Pistol. Slowly slotting a magazine into the weapon, Thorn aimed his sights down at the cluster of canisters. He knew that once one was opened, the rest would automatically empty as well. Thorn's pent-up anger flowed again, as he realised this great failure of his military career. No matter how much he would protest, he would be demoted for sure, or even executed, for this sever loss of life. Damn it, he would bury this failure, so that no wandering alien fleet would ever see the Emperor's Children brought so low. He would wipe everything from the planet, leaving only grey ash where there was once plant-life. He would burn the planet.

Thorn fired the pistol.

Immediately, the canisters opened, and a thick, green smoke poured out, and began its cruel work. Bodies were eaten in seconds, and the trees seemed to almost disintegrate. The wailing that Thorn's squad had encountered earlier when felling trees came back like a full choir, as every living organism left lamented their impending doom. They screamed in terror, before Thorn ordered the Stormbird to take them safely off-system. Closing the side-hatch, Thorn took his place for the exit of the planet's atmosphere. His face was like an iron mask, stretched out into a grim, sadistic smile.

+++ One hour later, aboard the _Will of the Phoeni_x +++

Thorn stood addressed the assembled Space Marines in the main hangar. Whereas previously their forces would not have fit in the hangar, they now all stood with space to spare. Squad Ares stood with the Fifth, towards the front; they were now widely-regarded as veterans, having accompanied Thorn through the thickest of the fighting.

"Emperor's Children," Thorn said grimly, his voice echoing around the cavernous hangar "You are what remains of what was once a proud fighting force. You are the survivors." Thorn paused briefly, "You were the ones _lucky_," Thorn intoned this word with particular hate, "...enough to survive." Thorn paused again, taking in a deep breath. "Since when did the fate of the Emperor's Children become determined by luck? Since when did we become so weak, so imperfect, that we cannot carry out a simple invasion against a semi-sentient species? Since when did the Emperor's Children bow down to aliens!?" roared Thorn, his anger at the defeat becoming transparent, "And because of our imperfection, we no longer have authorisation to continue this Expedition! We have failed to carry out our Primarch's orders!" at the mention of Fulgrim, all present stood a little straighter, even though they were being furiously bombarded by Thorn.

Thorn began to pace along the lines of troops assembled. "This defeat is a total catastrophe. Today we have lost nearly two companies-worth of men. In one day!" shouted Thorn. "I hope you all understand the seriousness of our situation. If we return to our Legion, we face certain execution." A thought, just a tiny, glimmer of a thought, tumbled through Thorn's mind; but he dismissed it instantly. "You shall all return to your quarters. Immediately. Reflect on what has happened here. Reflect on your careers. Reflect on the last days of our lives." Thorn said bitterly, before marching from the room. The hangar was deadly silent, until sergeants began to order their squads to their chambers.

Thorn headed for the command room; not the bridge, but the deep-strategic room that Torkon had barely used. Thorn balled his fists at the thought of Torkon. He had condemned the entire Expedition with his in-competency. And now they all had to die.

_You don't have to die_

Thorn spun round, looking for the one who had whispered; but nobody was there.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, this update was more to get things moving. There will not be an individual update at the moment, I'm afraid, just a group one.

EVERYONE: You have lots to react to. Firstly, the death of the planet; how do you feel that Thorn has effectively ordered Exterminatus? And how do the screams of the dying trees affect you? Secondly, when you reach the ship, how does the thought of being defeated fill you? You have never suffered a defeat yet, yet this is a crushing one. Finally, Thorn's speech. What he says crushes you, and you realise that you will be killed for the failure of Torkon, not yourselves. How does this make you feel? Do you accept the punishment, even though it wasn't your fault? Or do you think of escape, somehow? How does the injustice of the situation bear on you? After, Ares leads you to your barracks, where you can sit and talk or spar in the training-cages.

Sorry it wasn't up yesterday; I got bombarded with a lot of work from my parents. (Grr) But here it is anyway! :grin: Welcome back on board with the Sick Children.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nathaniel bowed his head at the mention of the Primarch, he felt deep shame, he felt like withdrawing into himself to draw upon his now unaccountable rage, he wanted to kill something, but at the same time, he wanted to rest, to reflect on the last days of his life.

He wanted to go to his quarters, but instead they were taken to the barracks.
When there Nathaniel walked into the darkness, hoping his extensive camoflauge training accuried him some form of respite. Some form of safety in the shadows, the fear of death was nothing to him, the fear of being forced into it was unbareable.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Boarding the stormbird he waited, he felt as if he waited for thousands of years, everything was moving so slowly. Demus knew that he failed Thorn and Ares, he should have followed orders, he shouldn't have let his anger out, he needs to learn how to control himself. It was all to much to take at once, first the imbecility of Torkon, then the awfully scattered landings, and after that the fight with the monster Torkon, this was unusual and unpredictable. Demus didn't like the fact that he couldn't predict it, this left to much options which were simply guided by chance.

The stormbird engines started, as the last marine entered the ship. No one said a word, they all felt the crushing defeat, they didn't take it lightly. Demus didn't notice that stormbird rose up and flew towards the sky. And so the wailing of the trees came to him by surprise. At first he didn't understand what it was, but then he guessed that the extermination began, it was an irreversible process, one that should be called only if there is no other option. It had a certain aura of awe and might around it, but he knew that it was only used to hide the chapters failure and shame. "We are all stained be failure and shame, even the Exterminatus cant wipe it of us", he though to himself. The planet's wildlife and plants continued sounding their desperate calls, they knew that their doom approaches as the space marines knew their was approaching to.

The arrival was a grim sight, from the amount of troops sent down, less then half of them remained. The stormbird stopped, it landed on the board of the Will of the Phoenix. Slowly going out of the stormbird, he was about to had back to the barracks, let his anger out, but he saw Thorn standing and waiting for the remaining troops the assemble. They all knew that Thorn felt the same as they did, the only difference between them was that Thorn could speak out, let his anger free. As they formed up squad Ares took their stand in the front of the fifth company. Thorn waited for a bit, he passed his look from marine to marine, and once he reached Demus it felt like Thorn's vision can pierce through his mind and soul and see all of his fears, his anger, his sadness. Demus couldn't stand it so he lowered his head in defeat. Thorn finished scouring the forces, and started to speak grimly "Emperor's Children, You are what remains of what was once a proud fighting force. You are the survivors.", he paused briefly letting his word echo in the hall. "You were the ones lucky,", it could be heard that Thorn despised this word as he spoke it out with anger and venom. "...enough to survive. Since when did the fate of the Emperor's Children become determined by luck? Since when did we become so weak, so imperfect, that we cannot carry out a simple invasion against a semi-sentient species? Since when did the Emperor's Children bow down to aliens!?", Thorn let his anger free letting everyone know that they failed him and each other. "And because of our imperfection, we no longer have authorisation to continue this Expedition! We have failed to carry out our Primarch's orders!", Thorn mentioned Fulgrim and as Demus heard his name he instinctively stood up, straight like an arrow, even though he didn't feel like it, he felt only shame, he wasn't solid and straight, he was bent and broken. Thorn bombarded them with anger and questioned their strength. He then started walking between the lines as he continued to speak, "This defeat is a total catastrophe. Today we have lost nearly two companies-worth of men. In one day! I hope you all understand the seriousness of our situation. If we return to our Legion, we face certain execution. You shall all return to your quarters. Immediately. Reflect on what has happened here. Reflect on your careers. Reflect on the last days of our lives." The orders were clear but no one moved, the words "the last days of our lives" still echoed in the hangar. Slowly the marines started to stir, going to their quarters, the shame gripped everyone of them with a stone cold fist. Still Demus couldn't realize that they are going to be killed, killed... but not for their actions but for the incompetence of their leader Torkon. "WHY ARE WE THE ONES TO PAY FOR HIS STUPIDITY!!!", he shouted in his mind. Then it hit him like a lightning, he only then fully gripped the fact that this are indeed their last days, "This cant end like this, I must find a way out of here, I need a plan! A plan!!, someone must want to get out of here to, we need a group and we will run! RUN!! Run and hide somewhere far away that not even the Imperium could get to." , the panic spread throughout his mind.

Demus followed Ares as he led them towards the barracks, they had spare time, some spare days before their deaths. He had to let this anger out, the shame, anger, injustice it wall sipped in his veins. Taking of his armor, he decided to let it out with a spar. He needed to feel the air against his body, before he dies, the way he acted was unnatural, he took out his axes and held them with a deathly grip, it was amazingly strong, the veins on his hand looked like they are going to explode, Letting his anger free he starting slamming the axes against the wall, shouting all types of gibberish, throwing his axes away, they hit the ground with a large noise. Even though he had no weapons he continued to hit the wall, with his bare hands until they started bleeding and then he continued... waiting for something...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares sat in the stormbird in absolute silence. He deserved no kind words of praise from his Lord and Commander. In fact the least he deserved was demotion for his actions. He deserved to be executed. He had not led the squad well and should be punished for it. He could tell that Thorn was annoyed, angry at what had happened. He brooded over what had happened back on the planet and about how many of his brethren had paid the ultimate price to the Emperor down there. As the stormbird landed on the ship he marched his squad off. They were now considered veterans by all for following Thorn but Ares laughed at that idea. His squad certainly weren't veterans. 

Emperor's Children," Thorn said grimly, his voice echoing around the cavernous hangar "You are what remains of what was once a proud fighting force. You are the survivors." Thorn paused briefly, "You were the ones lucky," Thorn intoned this word with particular hate, "...enough to survive." Thorn paused again, taking in a deep breath. "Since when did the fate of the Emperor's Children become determined by luck? Since when did we become so weak, so imperfect, that we cannot carry out a simple invasion against a semi-sentient species? Since when did the Emperor's Children bow down to aliens!?" roared Thorn, his anger at the defeat becoming transparent, "And because of our imperfection, we no longer have authorisation to continue this Expedition! We have failed to carry out our Primarch's orders!"

Ares stood a little straighter at these words, images of his perfect father entering his vision. "This defeat is a total catastrophe. Today we have lost nearly two companies-worth of men. In one day!" shouted Thorn. "I hope you all understand the seriousness of our situation. If we return to our Legion, we face certain execution." A thought, just a tiny, glimmer of a thought, tumbled through Thorn's mind; but he dismissed it instantly. "You shall all return to your quarters. Immediately. Reflect on what has happened here. Reflect on your careers. Reflect on the last days of our lives."

Ares led his squad back to the Barracks as quickly as possible. He finally spoke to them. _"I am dissapointed in most of you, you didn't all follow my orders and that of our captain. As punishment for this I expect the entire squad to fast for three days, and to do 100 punishment laps as your repayment to the Emperor. I myself will also be partaking in this punishment."_ With that he left them to there own devices as he punished himself running laps of the entire ship.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis was not sorry to see the end of the planet as it died beneath them. He could not laugh, he could not feel angry, he could only sit in his harness, listening to the screams of the life forms beneath as the life eater tore them apart. He was... completely indifferent, a feeling he had not felt in a long time...

_+++One hour later, Aboard the Will of the Phoenix+++ _

Hakis listened to Captain Thorn`s furious speech with a flurry of emotions. Failure? Punishment?? Execution?!? 

Foolishness! Torkon`s arrogance had cost them dearly, not any fault of their own! Who the hell was Thorn to so quickly consign them to this pointless fate?

_I will not have it!_ Hakis thought to himself as they were dismissed. _There must be a way..._

+++_A short time later, in the Barracks_+++

As they trained, sparred, or simply mulled about, Hakis cursed himself for feeling so... weak. He had always held the belief that he would die gloriously on the battlefield, not at the executionor`s blade. Now that honourable end was being taken from him. He began to do laps, as per Ares` order. He notice Brother Demus venting his fury on the chamber walls, and silently agreed with the sentiment.

As he ran... a thought began to occur. A thought most unlike his usual...

_There is no reason for us to die..._ He smiled at that...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath walked into the Storm Bird, a mixture of somber anguish, and giddy excitement at his new found awards. All members of Squad Ares marched somberly onto the Storm Bird. Each one felt these feelings acutely. There were no words for these feelings, and so none were spoken one their passage. They scoured the forests for survivors, but found very few. But they found many corpses. Astartes lay dead by the dozen, every crash site, every wreckage, there was naught but death. These were the Angels of death, the warriors of the Emperor, and scores lay dead here on this blasted planet. And most had died in vain, and all because of their commanders foolishness. Torkon had been stupid in his deployment, anyone could see that. By deploying them one company at a time, it had allowed the aliens to tear each one apart before the next one arrived, at which point the events were repeated. This mission had been doomed to fail, and all because of the imperfection of their Lord Commander. As the Storm Bird finished circling the forests, and all the other Storm birds had gone back to the _Will of the Phoenix_, Thorn ordered the pilot to go back to their original take off position. "Take us lower" was the simple command from Commander Thorn. Darnath heard the quiet click of a bolt pistol magazine and the dull bang of the bullet exiting the barrel. Out of some morbid fascination, Darnath wandered to one of the viewing ports to watch the Life-Eater virus accomplish it's work with brutal efficiency. Bodies melted into piles of vitae and sodden flesh, and the trees seem to collapse on themselves as their lower levels were broken down into bio-gruel. The world cried out in a unified death cry. Hundreds of aliens died in seconds, and many tried to flee the forests, hoping that would free them from their assassin. But no, the virus out ran them and devoured them whole. The very earth gave a horrifying scream as it died, as it's populace was swept up in a murderous tide of death, as the foliage and fauna crumpled and died, as the world turned to a sea of death and bio-gruel. And through it all, Darnath watched the beauty of death on this level. He marvelled at the unstoppable power of the Imperium given form. He watched the brutal efficiency of the virus as it went about it's deadly work. And at the end of it all, having observed the planet die the most brutal death imaginable in the space of minutes, as the Storm bird began to approach the ship, Darnath smiled. The debt for the death of the Astartes had been payed by the planet, and the retribution was truly a thing of beauty. And as they all exited the Storm Bird in the hanger, Darnath turned his head to see the piercing light of the ship's laser batteries set the world on fire, and marvelled once more. And yet, he had the distinct feeling, like a premonition, that this would not be the last world he saw burn like this.


+++ One hour later, aboard the Will of the Phoenix +++

Darnath and the remaining Emperor's Children stood in the main hangar. The tell-tale signs of loss and failure and _imperfection_ were written on each Astartes' face. Commander Thorn stood stern faced before them, and Darnath had the distinct feeling that he hadn't gathered them here for a victory speech. _"Emperor's Children,"_ Thorn said grimly, his voice echoing around the cavernous hangar _"You are what remains of what was once a proud fighting force. You are the survivors." _The idea of being only survivors was unsavoury to Darnath, as he imagined it was to most of the other Children gathered here. It implied they had either lost, or won by the skin of their teeth. But that was clearly Lord Thorn's point, they were only survivors, not victors. _"You were the ones _lucky_,"_ The hate in Commander Thorn's voice was blindingly clear. He wasn't angry at them, nor at himself, although they all shared the blame for them imperfection of this failure, but he was angry at Lord Commander Torkon's foolishness. _"...enough to survive."_ Thorn paused again, taking in a deep breath. _"Since when did the fate of the Emperor's Children become determined by luck? Since when did we become so weak, so imperfect, that we cannot carry out a simple invasion against a semi-sentient species? Since when did the Emperor's Children bow down to aliens!? And because of our imperfection, we no longer have authorisation to continue this Expedition! We have failed to carry out our Primarch's orders!_" at the mention of Fulgrim, Darnath found more strength to stand tall under Thorn's withering hail of insults and rage.

Thorn began to pace along the lines of troops assembled. _"This defeat is a total catastrophe. Today we have lost nearly two companies-worth of men. In one day!"_ "Two companies?!" Darnath whispered to himself in disbelief. He knew they had suffered horrendous losses at the hands of the xenos, but two companies worth of men! The weight of their loss began to unveil itself fully to Darnath now, and he was shocked. _"I hope you all understand the seriousness of our situation. If we return to our Legion, we face certain execution. You shall all return to your quarters. Immediately. Reflect on what has happened here. Reflect on your careers. Reflect on the last days of our lives."_ And with that, Thorn left each man alone to his thoughts. Darnath could scarcely believe the massive amount of lost life. He wanted to deny it, he wanted to think Thorn was over-exaggeration, he wanted to do a head count and find out for himself, but he daren't. He knew that if he did, he would find that, without a shadow of a doubt, the number was accurate. Such a thought terrified and angered Darnath in equal measure. But there was no time for such thoughts, as Ares began to lead them swiftly to the barracks. He let them all arrange themselves and then he spoke, and Darnath knew this, like Captain Thorn's speech, wasn't going to be a merry talk of victory and praise. _"I am dissapointed in most of you, you didn't all follow my orders and that of our captain. As punishment for this I expect the entire squad to fast for three days, and to do 100 punishment laps as your repayment to the Emperor. I myself will also be partaking in this punishment."_ Darnath almost gritted his teeth at such a punishment. He had not disobeyed Ares nor Captain Thorn's orders, and yet he was included in this rebuke and punishment. But once again, Commander Thorn's words came floating back to him. Although he had not failed, the squad had, and thus the squad had shown it's imperfection, and he was part of the squad, and thus shared in their imperfection, just as this expedition shared in the failure and imperfection of their Lord Commander.

And so, Darnath left the barracks shortly after Ares and Hakis, and ran two full punishment laps of the ship. He passed other marines walking back to their quarters as Commander Thorn had commanded, he noticed remembrancers attempting to capture create works of marble or paint that depicted the works of the Emperor or that of the Legion. He passed the Reclusiam, and thought about going in to see Chaplin Plamarus. The Chaplin had been the one to approve his final initiation into the legion, and Darnath had maintained good ties with the man. But in the end he decided against it, sticking to the steady rhythm of his feet pounding against the floor. As he made a start on his third punishment lap, he observed a very strange happening. Two marine were sheltered by the shadows, but Darnath could see them as if they were in broad day-light. They clasped hands, but Darnath caught the glint of metal, too small to be a blade or bolter or other weapon, but too small to be a bullet. *Maybe a coin?* Darnath thought. Suddenly, curiosity seized him and he ceased his rhythm and walked over to them. "Hail Brothers" he said as he approached. Both seemed to tense at his sudden appearance, but still returned the call "Hail Brother." "Can we help you?" They seemed to ask as if to try and dispel him. "Yes, I would ask something of you. I couldn't help but notice you two exchange a coin or some other metallic object of that size. What is that?" Both of the other marines seemed to bristle at the realisation that he had seen them, and they both looked at each other as if to decide what to do or say. Suddenly, both looking back they replied in unison "We cannot say." "I am a fellow Astartes, what is there that we cannot share between one another?" Darnath pressed, concerned at the refusal to yield the information to him. Once again the only reply was "We cannot say." Now the larger of the two spoke, and placed a hand on Darnath's shoulder. "Listen brother, if this information is meant for you, you will hear of it soon enough. But for the moment, we cannot say. I apologize for secrecy amongst us brothers, but we cannot say. Now, we have duties to attend to. You must excuse us." And with that the two Astartes left Darnath sheltered by the shadows. *Why such secrecy?* Darnath pondered, but the marine had assured him that if he was meant to know, he would find out, so Darnath tried to feel settled in that knowledge and resumed his punishment laps. He focused on the rhythm of his pounding feet, and the beating of his heart, either as a distraction from what had just occurred or from the creeping feeling of retribution when they rejoined the rest of the legion, Darnath couldn't tell, for both were present in his mind in equal measure...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Garviel growled as his request was denied and stepped up onto the thunderhawk, he watched as Thorn detonated and wondered at the few astartes who would die alongside the planet wounded or lost.
He sank back down into his gravcouch and closed his eyes.

+++ One hour later, aboard the Will of the Phoenix +++

Thorn stood addressed the assembled Space Marines in the main hangar. Whereas previously their forces would not have fit in the hangar, they now all stood with space to spare. Squad Ares stood with the Fifth, towards the front; they were now widely-regarded as veterans, having accompanied Thorn through the thickest of the fighting.

"Emperor's Children," Thorn said grimly, his voice echoing around the cavernous hangar "You are what remains of what was once a proud fighting force. You are the survivors." Thorn paused briefly, "You were the ones lucky," Thorn intoned this word with particular hate, "...enough to survive." Thorn paused again, taking in a deep breath. "Since when did the fate of the Emperor's Children become determined by luck? Since when did we become so weak, so imperfect, that we cannot carry out a simple invasion against a semi-sentient species? Since when did the Emperor's Children bow down to aliens!?" roared Thorn, his anger at the defeat becoming transparent, "And because of our imperfection, we no longer have authorisation to continue this Expedition! We have failed to carry out our Primarch's orders!" at the mention of Fulgrim, Garviel stood a little straighter, even though they were being furiously bombarded by Thorn.

Thorn began to pace along the lines of troops assembled and Garviel tracked him with his eyes. "This defeat is a total catastrophe. Today we have lost nearly two companies-worth of men. In one day!" shouted Thorn and rage swelled inside of Garviel. "I hope you all understand the seriousness of our situation. If we return to our Legion, we face certain execution." A thought, just a tiny, glimmer of a thought, tumbled through Thorn's mind; but he dismissed it instantly. "You shall all return to your quarters. Immediately. Reflect on what has happened here. Reflect on your careers. Reflect on the last days of our lives." Thorn said bitterly, before marching from the room. 

As Ares ordered the squad to begin laps Garviel simply shrugged and headed for the armoury and the small forge there ignoring te command to run laps, after all he mused as he found a spare chainblade in the armoury and entered the forge.

He had always wondered why chainblades had never been fitted with energy fields before, one could slice through armour then deactivate the field and rip out the guts of the enemy while saving power.
He opened the side of the chainblade and revealed ample space to fit a power generator.

Several hours later

Garviel screwed the blades side casing shut again and gave it an experimental swing, it was the third that he had made, one for himself and one each for his commanders.

Leaving the forge Garviel ran a lap of th ship opposite to the way his brothers were running untill he found Sergeant Ares, motioning for the Sergeant to stop Garviel unslung the large bag from over his unarmoured shoulders and withdrew one of the blades, this one he had carved a swooping twin-headed eagle onto the side of the blade then carefully painted it with glorius golds.
Kneeling Garviel held the blade by the blade and extended the hilt to Ares.
"I know it is not much Sir but I have crafted this for you, you have made a much better Sergeant than I ever was" He said quietly "This is the second of only three I have created, one is for Captain Thorn and the other is for the one that will take my life but I would be honoured if you would hold this for as long as you may in the service of the Emperor and the Primarch" He finished

"_Ave Imperator_"


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As the planet was consumed by fire Mordred sat in the corner apathetically, this was tactically and morally the right call to make. The planet was tainted beyond belief and unsuitable to human life, and so much had been lost to gain that knowledge, far too much. And the trees, their screaming was alien there was no question of that, it sounded like horrific phantoms wailing at their fates, he dismissed the thought immediately, talk of spirits and the like was superstitious and foolish. Mordred grunted and began repairing his Meltagun with a quick blessing and some light tweaking, no machine-adept repairs but enough to keep it from exploding. All Meltagunners had to know basic repair protocols since the weapons themselves were so volatile a single fault could cause a fatal accident.

Mordred was so caught up in the repairs he hadn't noticed the Stormbird landing in the hangar. It had already been an hour and he hadn't realized it, shaking his head and rising up he slung his meltagun into the side holster and got into formation with the rest. Torkon was about to give a speech and it was bound to be depressing. As Torkon spoke Mordred knew he was right, this had been a catastrophe but he disagreed on the execution segment. That was just melodrama, Fulgrim was not a barbarian like Angron. He would not kill men that could fight to avenge this dishonour, which Mordred vowed he would do, even taking the penitent's brand if necessary. The defeat was a crushing one and no-one here was unaffected, but Mordred had steeled himself against it already. Moping and entertaining outlandish thoughts of the Primarch actually killing them for this would get them nowhere, once they rejoined with the rest of the Emperor's Children Mordred would make an oath to avenge this grievous loss and the Battle-Brothers lost.

Once Torkon was done grandstanding Mordred returned, along with the rest of Squad Ares, to the barracks. Ares told them of his disappointment however Mordred knew he was not included in that, the others may think so but he had done his duty perfectly as had others, however some others had indeed let them down. Ares expected them to fast for three days and perform one-hundred running laps of the ship, Mordred had already planned to fast to build up focus and the laps... they would be good for cleansing the mind. Mordred began immediately, his one-hundred laps would be done in one effort. And if perhaps he managed to cleanse the mind with a small dose of pain, then that was welcome to Brother Mordred.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Thorn reached the strategic room, and looked around angrily. It had fallen into dis-repair, Torkon deciding he was right and not bothering to go through his plans with his Captains. Thorn was so furious he could scream. The injustice of the situation coursed through him like lava, bubbling inside him. It wasn't his fault! Thorn wished there was another way. Some way of escaping his fate, but he couldn't see any.

_You know what to do..._

Thorn spun around, looking for the person that spoke. The room was empty; just a small chamber, with a table in the middle, with a hololithic field for battle-maps and assorted strategy information. Nobody was there.

Shutting the door swiftly, Thorn turned to the empty room. "Show yourself," Thorn said, in a low voice, "Where do you hide?"

_I am not hiding Hyperion Thorn, for I do not have a form to hide._

Thorn spun around, "Show yourself! I demand that you take form and reveal yourself to me!" Thorn shouted. It was the mistake that damned him forever.

_You want me to take form, then? To become physical before you?_ The soft voice purred, quivering with excitement.

"Yes! Reveal yourself!" shouted Thorn.

_A willing host...at last..._ Thorn screamed as Ge'lath'kar finally took a body, finally achieving its goal, finally gaining his first pawn in the theatre of war. Thorn fell to the floor, spasming in pain, trying to reach for the alarm signal.

"What are you?!" Thorn cried, his voice warped and painful, "Leave me!" Thorn cried, too little, too late. The daemon had watched patiently, and now it has its prize. Ripping through the fabric of the universe, Ge'lath'kar possessed Thorn. Thorn stopped writhing. He smiled. He laughed. He roared. He, at last, was in control.

Standing up, Thorn tested his new body. He found it was perfect for him. Walking over to the strategy-desk, Thorn activated the call button, before speaking into the microphone;

"Attention. All senior staff and sergeants report to the strategium." his voice was delicious, caressing the ears of everyone who heard it. Then, on a whim, "Sqaud Ares also report to the strategium." Thorn leaned back in his command throne as men started to enter. He was the only surviving Captain, and had authority over the entire Expedition. He had three companies worth of Space Marines at his command, along with Imperial Army cohorts, a tank company, and three cruiser-level starships. Not bad.

As the men entered, Thorn motioned with a flick of his wrist for Squad Ares to stand behind him. He then motioned for the Sergeants, the Imperial Army officials, and the Head Astropath, to all sit down. They were assembled. Everyone he needed to convince.

"As you all know, we have been sentenced to death. Is this justified?" Thorn asked, his tone sweet and honey-like, the men shaking their heads, "Why should we die because of another's mistakes?" everyone was completely spell-bound, the subtle sorcery in Thorn's, or rather Ge'lath'kar's, words competely undetectable.

"Why should we die, if we did nothing wrong? What is it that demands our blood?" asked Thorn, looking around to see if anyone would answer him. Everyone was completely hooked, so it was no surprise that nobody answered him. "Imperial Law." said Thorn, seeing the understanding grow in some of the men's eyes. The rest still needed convincing. "Is that just? Is this Imperial Law just?" Thorn was pleased to see everyone now shaking their heads.

"For years, we have been subjected to every single, tiny, restriction applied to us not by fellow battle-brothers, but by bureaucrats, sitting on Terra, ordering us hither and thither. Why? Why has this been allowed to happen?" Thorn paused, "The answer is the Emperor. He leaves us, to make laws, rules, and restrictions. He is why we must die. It is by his decree." Thorn saw the initial horror but eventual understanding cross everyone's eyes. Now was the time to put in the final nail on the coffin.

"Fulgrim knows this. Fulgrim sides with Horus. Horus also knows this, and gathers more to his side. He will overthrow the Emperor and restore peace to the galaxy." Thorn slowed, his tone like liquid gold. He was loving it. 

"Do we abandon our beloved primarch and allow ourselves to be executed for nothing?" Thorn whispered, "Or do we side with Fulgrim and help restore order to the Imperium?"

There was only a single, resounding roar in reply; "For Horus! For order! For Fulgrim!" This last call was massive, the entire room almost shaking. Thorn smiled.

"I trust you will relay this message to your men," said Thorn, imbuing each man with a portion of his delicious wordplay, so their men would also fall under Thorn's power, "We head for the Argolus system, and towards where our forces are massing; the Isstvan system." said Thorn, still audible over the cry of "For Fulgrim!". At last, Ge'lath'kar thought, at long last.

_I have an army._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry about my slowness, as I have said I put a lot of thought into these updates.

EVERYONE: Give your reactions on what has happened, right from the start of your involvement in the strategic room. Also, why did he pick you all to come, when he only picked other officers? A sign of future promotion, or a higher duty, perhaps? Give your thoughts.

And, yes, he he. We're Chaos now. :grin:


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nathaniel looked at the Captain, the words he spoke impowered him.
Why do we fight for a man who sits on terra and does nothing but make up laws and taxes, why do we fight for someone we rarely see, we could always fight for a Primarch, the primarch who has decided that enough was enough, we could always create order out of chaos, yes, we could always do that.
Nathaniel let a sly grin break his lips as he thought of the possiblities this meant, we could fight without any restrictions, we could do whatever we wanted, we could have complete and utter chaos, yet there would be order.
Nathaniel didn't worry about any of the other thigs flashing through his mind, like why were they here, why did Thorn call them.
That didn't matter now, because that was irrelevant, all that mattered was Fulgrim, Order, and Horus.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis entered the room with a sense of trepidation. He was already devastated, the thought of further bad news made him almost want to end his life here and put a stop to his despair. That niggling thought at the back of his mind had not gone away, and as he looked upon the form of Captain Thorn, it only got stronger.

Thorn`s words were like daggers to Brother Japeth`s heart. That he could speak so openly against the Emperor was horrifying, but the more Hakis dwelt on them, the more the realisation sunk in. Every word was the truth.

Not of his own volition, Hakis cheered in agreement with his brothers.

_What is this I`m feeling?_ Hakis wondered to himself. 

The news of Fulgrim`s defiance of the Emperor`s word was shocking. But Hakis thought for a moment, fidgeting restlessly with the eldar shuriken in his hand. 

_Would I want any different?_ The marine wondered. _Would I allow so many of my sons to die if I were in the Primarch`s position?_ But no matter how much he wanted, Hakis could not bring himself to voice his disagreement. With each passing moment, his will to survive, to lash out and defy his fate, grew stronger...

Hakis began to shake. He knew it was wrong. This was... this was... Heresy!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

As Darnath was about to complete his 47th punishment lap, a voice came across the vox channels and commanded that his squad and all the senior officials to report to the strategium. Darnath's breath was hot, fast and ragged. Sweat poured from his pours and his hair was matted and greasy. But Captain Thorn had demanded his presence, and he daren't deny his commanders orders. So he walked past the barracks, grabbed a towel and rapped it round his shoulders, as up to this point, he had removed his armour and was running in simple training robes that covered his lower half. He dabbed down his flawless physique and tried to arrange his hair in a presentable manner to come before his acting-commander. As he entered the strategium, he was overcome with a powerful feeling that there was something devious behind his eyes, and something different in his body language, something...powerful. It was very attractive to Darnath, he would love to have and equal measure of power. To be able to lead men to war and victory, that was his destiny. As Thorn began to speak, thoughts of the future he might achieve and stared into Thorns hazy eyes _"As you all know, we have been sentenced to death. Is this justified? Why should we die because of another's mistakes?"_ Darnath could feel his choler rising, and his pulse quicken at the truth of Thorns words. He had been furious that even in his perfection, he had be lumped with the other imperfect mob that had infected his squad. 

_"Why should we die, if we did nothing wrong? What is it that demands our blood?"_ Darnath was hooked. He willed Thorn to go on, tell him what blasphemous regime demanded their blood in the same way that the aliens on the blasted planet below. _"Imperial Law."_ Darnath's teeth gritted and his brilliant white pearls of teeth. Some small part of his brain thought about how this would mean abandoning the Imperium, his home, his life. No, the _Will of the Phoenix_ was his home, the legion was his life. And he hadn't abandoned the Imperium, it had abandoned him! They had left him and his brothers to die in a universe that didn't care of their destiny, and thier planets were handed over to bureaucrats and clergy who restrained their every movement. _"Is that just? Is this Imperial Law just?"_ "No, it isn't" Darnath hissed through his gritted teeth. He could not believe how long it had taken him to realize the injustice of the system they served.

_"For years, we have been subjected to every single, tiny, restriction applied to us not by fellow battle-brothers, but by bureaucrats, sitting on Terra, ordering us hither and thither. Why? Why has this been allowed to happen?"_ Thorn paused, and once again Darnath willed him to go on. Who was to blame for this injustice inflicted upon them? What monster had alowed them to bleed and die for a society that didn't care, and wanted the wars they would never see to be fought how they wanted them to be fought? _"The answer is the Emperor. He leaves us, to make laws, rules, and restrictions. He is why we must die. It is by his decree._" A small spark of confusion flickered in Darnath's mind. Could Thorn be telling the truth? Could their own father have allowed this to happen to them? Darnath wished to find a reason to find that Thorn was lying, but the evidence tumbled through in his mind, and he knew that Thorn was telling them the truth.

_"Fulgrim knows this. Fulgrim sides with Horus. Horus also knows this, and gathers more to his side. He will overthrow the Emperor and restore peace to the galaxy. Do we abandon our beloved primarch and allow ourselves to be executed for nothing? Or do we side with Fulgrim and help restore order to the Imperium?"_ Darnath's teeth parted and his tongue crept out and savored this moment. He could feel the shackles that the cruel Imperium had placed on, and finally he was free. Free to indulge his whims and desire. Free to be a merciless killer of those who would dare challenge his proud legion! And who was the benefactor of their freedom "For Horus! For Order! For FULGRIM!!!" As Darnath shouted each word, his dedication and conviction of their new cause. Each syllable grew in passion and volume until Darnath's voice roared above even the rest of the Astartes present. _"I trust you will relay this message to your men,"_ Darnath's heart sank slightly at these words. He had no men to pass the message on to, but he swore silently to himself that one day he would outrank every Astartes here; Nathaniel, Ares, even Thorn. But for now, he had a duty to preform, and he glanced his eyes around to see if there was anyone who showed the slightest hesitation, and to see what Ares would do of them...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Demus finished pummeling the wall with pure rage, such a rage he has never seen in himself even in the heat of battle, it was a rage that came from the knowing of the coming doom, from despair, from fear, it was pure instinct, survival instinct. As he began running his laps he reached the 78th lap around the "Will of the Phoenix", when he heard that sweet voice, it was a happy voice, it sounded so sweet and good, it was possessing... Enslaving. Demus could not understand who will have the power to show happens in this dire time, who will dare sound his voice with joy and happiness? It took him a moment before he concluded that the sweet, forgiving, innocent voice was Thron's. For a second he thought that maybe it was all a scheme a trick, Thron tried to catch them off guard to see if they still obey, still listen but the more he listened the less suspicious he got. The voice was calming and so nice... Like an unsensible poison flowing through the veins destroying every brain cell slowly without you feeling it. He continued listening as Thorn's sweet voice was heard, "Attention. All senior staff and sergeants report to the strategium. Squad Ares also report to the strategium.". This alarmed all his senses why would the whole squad Ares be invited to the strategium maybe just Sargent Ares but the whole squad it just didn't make any sense, but yet the voice was so nice, so warm, it could be trusted, the voice was his friend, his commander, his protector.

Instantly ignoring everything else Demus rushed towards the strategium, hypnotized by the voice of Thorn. As the whole squad gathered Thron mentioned them to stand behind him, he then waited for everyone to arrive before saying, "As you all know, we have been sentenced to death. Is this justified?", as Thorn spoke some nodded their heads in agreement, it was true it was not their fault yet they could have done better, the could have tried harder... "Why should we die because of another's mistakes?", Thorn continued, it was hypnotizing, Demus felt safe and warm, he knew Thorn speaks the truth, Thorn would never lie to them, it was not possible... "Why should we die, if we did nothing wrong? What is it that demands our blood?", Demus tried thinking, he was not the brightest but he was a capable man, he had a sense of reason, he could reach a conclusion, but before he had a chance to reach it Thron answered his own question, "Imperial Law.", he said. It did not make any sense, Imperial Law kept them protected, how many times colonies were saved because of the simple rules, but why would Thorn their commander lie to them, unwillingly Demus started nodding his head, he hardly saw the difference between the things Thorn said, they were all true, they had to be. "Is that just? Is this Imperial Law just?", unwillingly he shook his head in agreement, it was tantalizing, exciting... "For years, we have been subjected to every single, tiny, restriction applied to us not by fellow battle-brothers, but by bureaucrats, sitting on Terra, ordering us hither and thither. Why? Why has this been allowed to happen?" Thorn paused, "The answer is the Emperor. He leaves us, to make laws, rules, and restrictions. He is why we must die. It is by his decree.", in a twisted and unreasonable way it all made sense, it was the emperors fault, not Demus's, not Thorn's and not even Torkon's fault, it was the emperor, he was to blame!

"Fulgrim knows this. Fulgrim sides with Horus. Horus also knows this, and gathers more to his side. He will overthrow the Emperor and restore peace to the galaxy. Do we abandon our beloved primarch and allow ourselves to be executed for nothing?" Thorn whispered, "Or do we side with Fulgrim and help restore order to the Imperium?", There was a clear answer it was laying infront of him all the time, he should have never questioned Thron, against all his instincts and good sense, Demus shouted like all of the rest, "For Horus! For order! For Fulgrim!".

"I trust you will relay this message to your men," said Thorn, We head for the Argolus system, and towards where our forces are massing; the Isstvan system.", This was Demus's destiny, he had to recreate order across the galaxy, he had to help people see the true path, the emperors foolishness and weakness, he had to help Horus, he had to help Fulgrim!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares stopped on his hundredth lap as Garviel knelt before him, offering a chain blade to him. His words were like wounds in Ares side, he wasn't a good sergeant and he was sure that Garviel would have done better in his position. However he took the chain blade and thanked Garviel,_ "Thank you brother for this, I do not deserve this as much as you think however."_ He patted his brother on the shoulder before Thorns voice penetrated the ships com. 

"Attention. All senior staff and sergeants report to the strategium." his voice was delicious, caressing the ears of everyone who heard it. Then, on a whim, "Sqaud Ares also report to the strategium." 

Ares felt something nag at him deep inside, his friends voice was different, almost happy or pleased. Ares nodded to Garviel and entered the briefing room where Thorn began as soon as everyone was present. Ares grew horrified when he heard what Thorn was saying. This was heresy, this was wrong. Every fibre in Ares being wanted to lash out at his friend, but strangely he stood still in his place, he couldn't attack that voice, the sweet honeyed voice. His voice spoke out, cheering Thorn on, but his mind fought hard. They deserved the punishment, none had fought even to a pups standard.

He would fight this later, he was sure of that but he would need to find other brothers to help his cause, he couldn't fight alone.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Garviel took up his place behind Thorn as he began.

"As you all know, we have been sentenced to death. Is this justified?" Thorn asked, Garviel nodded slowly, most others however disagreed, "Why should we die because of another's mistakes?" Garviel grunted a quiet agreement.

"Why should we die, if we did nothing wrong? What is it that demands our blood?" asked Thorn, 'Because we did not function properly, as a unit' Garviel thought. "Imperial Law." said Thorn, "Is that just? Is this Imperial Law just?" Garviel gaped at Thorn's comments and even more so when he saw some brothers agree!.

"For years, we have been subjected to every single, tiny, restriction applied to us not by fellow battle-brothers, but by bureaucrats, sitting on Terra, ordering us hither and thither. Why? Why has this been allowed to happen?" Thorn paused, "The answer is the Emperor. He leaves us, to make laws, rules, and restrictions. He is why we must die. It is by his decree." Garviel felt a cold chill run down his spine.

"Fulgrim knows this. Fulgrim sides with Horus. Horus also knows this, and gathers more to his side. He will overthrow the Emperor and restore peace to the galaxy." Thorn continued his heratical speach. 

"Do we abandon our beloved primarch and allow ourselves to be executed for nothing?" Thorn whispered, "Or do we side with Fulgrim and help restore order to the Imperium?"

Garviel slumped slightly as everyone cried their loyalty to Horus and their turn from the Emperor.

_Holy Emperor protect me from this darkness._ he whispered


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*+++4 hours after the events in the strategium of the newly re-named "Vessel of Glory"+++*

Thorn sat in what was the strategium, before he had had it converted into a temple. An exquisite symbol had been daubed on the doorway, and the room was filled with musky scents. Before Thorn lay the most beautiful and exotic women on board the ship. There numbered six, six being the number of Ge'lath'kor's patron. He smiled to himself as he looked at them; some of them still fearful, but most over-powered by the thick-scented braziers and intoxicated by the desire to perform acts of great excess. Ge'lath'kor squealed in anticipation of the delight at what his first, _real_ sensual sensation would be like. All of the girls were ready now, ready for Thorn. Thorn threw off his robes, and so began the first orgy of Slaanesh...

The _Vessel of Glory_ had been set for the nearby system of Carlan, where the ship and its supporting cruisers would engage the hive-planet of Carltos. Whilst Ge'lath'kor sated his lust, the fleet translated into real-space just near the target planet. The men had been given orders; assault the planet using Stormbird-attack pattern. They aimed for the capital city, named after the planet. Thorn planned to deal a decisive first blow whilst the enemy reeled, then wipe out the rest of the planet quickly. Then, the other two planets would fall very swiftly indeed.

It was only one hour until combat-insertion.

*+++One hour later+++*

Thorn, now armoured and armed, addressed the assembled Space Marines. He spoke little, simply telling them that today they would win, and deal a blow against the false-Emperor. Today they dealt a blow for Horus and for Fulgrim. Once more accompanying Squad Ares, onto which he had bestowed the rank of Honour Guard, Thorn boarded the Stormbird with a smile on his mouth. The day would be glorious. Glorious indeed.

How little he knew.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everyone: The last five hours have been the last on the ship. What do you do with yourself? Occupy the time. You may even go past the strategium, notice the daubed symbol, and hear the ecstatic pleasures going on inside. Perhaps the ones most swayed over to Slaanesh will even enter and perform obscene acts upon the women themselves? Before you finally leave the barracks, Ares tells you you are the Honour Guard. How do you feel? And finally, now, invading an Imperial world; what are your thoughts? This is your final rest before battle. Build your character. Create fiction. Enjoy yourself.

It has been an honour role-playing with you all, and you have all displayed great patience, if nothing else! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mordred's enhanced hearing perked when he heard the call for Squad Ares. But why to a command level briefing, odd... but of little consequence. It would be explained at the meeting, and would be educating on the affairs of officers and duties of command. As Mordred moved through the ship he caught sight of Sergeants and senior officers en route to the bridge, a few spared him a glance and Mordred could read the confusion in their eyes. Why was he, a simple Battle brother, being allowed to join them. Mordred shared their confusion but best to keep that back for now.

As Mordred entered the command room he saw Captain Thorn sitting in his command throne. A flick of his wrist deigned for Squad Ares to flank him, Mordred quickly complied with his wishes. Shortly afterwards, once everyone had gathered, Thorn began to speak. Mordred, at first, agreed with his words even if he felt the same melodrama as before was present, Fulgrim was not like Angron or Mortarion and their Legions, he would not execute them for failure, they would be reprimanded and punished but not with death, after all the ultimate failure was to die needlessly and to fall short of your duty. And yet when Thorn talked of Imperial Law Mordred was convinced he heard scorn in his voice, yet he spoke of it like someone who wasn't personally familiar with it. Very strange. And the talk of bureaucrats, while not Mordred's interest, was true. Mordred had no love for those who did not understand war, yet believed they could command warriors who bled for them.

And then Thorn's next words nearly caused Mordred to leap forward and skewer the Captain. Overthrow the Emperor!!, what insanity was this?!. The Emperor was the guiding light of the Imperium, and what of Warmaster Horus?, was he planning treason?!. Mordred kept silent and still, yet his mind raged. Thorn's words made no sense. Mordred nearly stepped forward and rebuked the Captain, were it not for what happened next. The room shook with cheers of adulation and praise for Horus and Fulgrim. Mordred's heart sank, was this the response to treason.. thunderous applause?. Mordred could see Demus and Darnath cheering along with the rest, had they gone insane!?. They were squad brothers, and though Mordred had never been close to his brothers he still counted them as brothers, Nathaniel as well. This could not be happening!.

Mordred remained still and silent, almost like a statue of a hero of old, as around him traitors cheered on their masters. And yet a glimmer of hope remained, he could see that Garviel and Hakis were as stunned as he was. Perhaps he was not alone.

*+++4 hours later+++*

The last four hours had been a slow descent into hell. The ship, now renamed _Vessel of Glory_ by Captain Thorn, had turned into what Mordred could only identify as a bordello, or at least the definition of one in a dictionary Mordred had read. It was disgusting, at first Mordred had retreated in shock back to his quarters. After much thought he had decided to scout the ship and see what changes were being wrought, and see if anyone else had been wary or as repulsed as he had been by Thorn's words. It had been disappointing, a trip to the hangar bay had only yielded direct knowledge of how corrupt the army units had become. The hangar bay had turned into a vast orgy of carnal depravity and violence, Mordred had left immediately, it was too disgusting to watch good men and women reduced to this.

Mordred took a moment, skulked away inside a small munitions storage room. He remembered that Ares, Garviel and Hakis had seemed confused by what had happened as well, perhaps he could count on them for aid. But what if they were traitors too?, perhaps just a momentary caution replaced by acceptance of treachery?. Mordred swallowed his doubts and activated his vox-link and keyed it to contact who he wished, if they had turned and discovered Mordred's doubts.. only to kill him.. it would be preferable to being around these traitors a minute longer.

'Brothers, this is Mordred. I must speak with the three of you. Ares, Garviel, Hakis. I.. I do not know if there is a truly safe place to talk but something must be said. If you... if you are against what is happening on this ship and Thorn's madness then I would speak with you my brothers.'


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nathaniel lay on his bed, a new stimulant running through his body.
While he had been touring through the re-named "Vessel of Glory". He had found a storeroom full of Combat drugs. He had grabbed as many as he could carry and had gone back to his quarters.
The current one coursing through his veins was a mixture of a agility enhancing dose and a toughness dose, He had been mixing and swaping the drugs until he found a perfect mix.
He had had several occasions on which he had either paralysed himself for a period of time or what an astartes would almost call a seizure. But instead of shaking his muscles flexed to the point of nearly snapping.
But Nathaniel had long ago used a drug that made any pain dulled down to just a thump.
He felt a large grin spread across his face as he felt the ship come into realspace.
This is where the fun begins.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis sat alone in his quarters, cradling his bolter and breathing rapidly. The barrel was pointed up at his trembling face and his finger was poised mere millimetres from the trigger.

_Traitors..._ He thought, close to tears. _They`ve all become traitors... Am I the only one left? The only one sane?_ As he sat, his depression threatening to be the end of his life, Hakis began to remember...

_A young Neophyte named Hakis Japeth ran alongside his squad with bolter blazing. The Eldar ambushers had almost succeeded in isolating and eliminating the devastators entrenched up on the higher sections of the cliff, but the young space marines had been planning an ambush of their own. The eldar, in armour of deep blue with white crested helmets, were taken completely by surprise. 
As they turned, returning fire, three of Hakis` squad were cut down, leaving him and the squad sergeant to face the remaining eldar warriors. Sergeant Ericus charged the eldar leader, his chainsword buzzing to meet the shimmering blade of the nimble eldar. The two remaining eldar charged into Hakis, drawing knives of silver that slashed for his midsection. Hakis swung a gauntleted fist, destroying the first warrior`s skull and whooping in joy. The second warrior leaped into the air and spun, delivering a surprisingly heavy roundhouse kick to Hakis` temple. Momentarily stunned, the neophyte was thrown onto his back by the alien`s follow up strike. It jumped again, poised to land knife first on top of the stunned marine, but Japeth was nothing if not a jokester, and threw his bolter into the air, knocking the alien`s head the wrong way in its socket. The limp corpse landed next to an elated, laughing Hakis.
The laugh was silenced when Hakis stood, to see the eldar leader standing with a bloodstained sword over his slain sergeant.

"Pitiful Mon-Keigh." He said. "Can you not see what you are doing? Your race indulges its dark passions at every turn, striving constantly for improvement. Your every action feeds the Primordial Annihilator!"

"Our passions are not dark, we strive to emulate the perfection of the Emperor!" Hakis retorted. "What would an alien know, especially an eldar?!" Hakis spat, briefly remembering the pirates of his homeworld.

The eldar darted forward, swinging his sword in a complex pattern that made its movements impossible to trace. Fumbling to retrieve his bolter, Hakis began to retreat cautiously, trying to take aim, but the alien`s movements were too quick. It slashed, shearing the bolter in two as Hakis raised it to defend himself. Perhaps by chance, the round in the chamber detonated, knocking the weapons from both their hands. 

"Yes!" Hakis cheered, charging forward to his seemingly unarmed adversary. A glimmer of silver flashed, and Hakis turned aside just in time to dodge the alien`s shuriken. A small cut opened beneath his eye where the blade barely skimmed his skin. Roaring with rage and adrenalin, he batterd into the lithe warrior befor it could draw another weapon, raining blow after blow upon the creature until it lay still.

"You will see... One day your kind will... lose themselves... Chaos already owns you." It said with its final breath. _


Hakis snapped back to reality, his finger still hovering above the trigger. 

_No._ He said to himself. _I will not end it in such cowardice. I will fight this. Even if all hope is lost, I will die with my soul untouched by corruption! _

A crackling sound from his nearby helmet caught his attention. Putting his bolter down, he raised the vox to his ear and listened. 

*'Brothers, this is Mordred. I must speak with the three of you. Ares, Garviel, Hakis. I.. I do not know if there is a truly safe place to talk but something must be said. If you... if you are against what is happening on this ship and Thorn's madness then I would speak with you my brothers.'*

Hakis smiled. Perhaps there was hope after all. Smiling as he donned his helmet, he set off. The ship was hardly recognizable. _Vessel of Glory_ indeed. The proud ship had become a den of debauchery and decadence. It was strangely alluring but in a wrong sense. Hakis was disgusted by everything he saw, heard and smelled as he followed Brother Mordred`s signal. 

_- - - In a small hidden alcove somewhere aboard Vessel of Glory... - - - _

Brother Mordred emerged from the shadows as Hakis slipped discreetly into the concealed room. 

"Brother Mordred." Hakis said with a grateful nod. "I had almost given up hope that any sanity remained on this ship. Captain Thorn has truly gone insane. I fear we must..."

He could not bring himself to voice the thought of killing his captain. But Hakis suspected that Mordred could see it. 

They could only hope Sergeant Ares and Garviel would still be sane as well.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

After Thorn's speech in the strategium Demus was disoriented. He got caught up in the wave of happiness that overflowed around the ship, yet it did not feel neutral, it was like some incorporeal hand was guiding them all, pulling their strings, and they were marionette, dancing in a pattern, spiraling to their doom. Even though he did not want to die, he was not ready to just become a traitor, the acts that Thorn preformed disgusted him, but on the other hand, he wanted to live and he felt betrayed. Demus just wanted to survive, survival is for the fittest and currently most of the ship was occupied by traitors, it meant only one thing, for now he IS a traitor but when the time will come he will be something else. He walked on the grey area between right and wrong, between faithless and faithful, and he did not know what to do. He spent the last hours practicing in the barracks, fighting against other marines, spending time just to push the thoughts away. By the time that Thorn's great orgy started he could not take this anymore, what he was about to do was not an act of courage, it came from fear and a need to survive. Grabbing his axes he put his armor back on, also he took a knife and hid it away, it will be now unseen. He had to, someone had to, so Demus walked to the strategium where the great orgy took place. Once he entered the scent hit him, it was tempting... Enslaving, quickly before losing his senses he activated the ventilation in his armor. The whole scent went out and his senses gone back to normal, he could think clearly again. Looking at Thorn he saw a different man, he was not honorable, not wise, nor mysterious, he was just a senseless beast, hanging to life, tasting the pleasures of the flesh.

He was not afraid, he pushed his fear aside when he entered the room. Demus quickly approached Thorn and grabbed him by the shoulder, he turned him around to make him look into his eyes and said, "Sir, commander Thorn, whats going on!? What happened to you! Look at yourself!! Get a hold of this ship and find another way, we don't have to turn our backs on the emperor, we can find another way!". He did not know how Thorn would react so just in case he put his right hand on his axe... Just in case.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath had journeyed to the armoury immediately after Lord Thorn's speech. His limbs were filled with renewed vigor, and then more energy. His eyes darted backwards and forwards with a mind of their own, eager to take in every sight and sound, and all their subtle differences in pitch and shade. The ship was swiftly swept up in a magical transformation that Darnath was content to be dragged under by. Stark colours and discordant wails radiated from the newly named "Vessel of Glory", and everywhere was a hub-ub about the upcoming battle. Captains told their senior sergeants, they told thier under sergeant,and they told their squads. And so the word spread quickly. However, Darnath had noticed that there had been a distinct lack of Sergeant Ares and several members of the squad. Where all the other squads had received this news with joy and acceptance, there had been no motivational speeches from Ares, and other members had disappeared within the bowels of the ship. Darnath had thought about perusing them but decided against it. He needed to do something productive. He was possessed of a sudden urge to build a new weapon, primarily a melee weapon, one to consummate his new allegiance to the Warmaster. Reaching the armory, Darnath wasted no time in stripping down to his waist and breaking out a broken chainsword. It had been recovered from the body of a fallen Captain on the planet they had just recently taken the torch to. *Well he won't be needing it any more* thought Darnath. The chain on the blade was broken, the shaft was bent and several teeth were missing. No matter, Darnath would re-craft it in his image.

*--------------------- An hour and three quarters later -----------------*

Darnath was drenched in sweat, but was pleased with his labour. Before him he had a sword that heralded the dawning of a new age for the Emperor's Children. The chain had been repaired and all the teeth set back in place, and then given an extra coating in adamantium for extra strength. Darnath had elongated the haft to incorporate a bigger engine. This did unfortunately mean it could only be wielded to two handed, but the teeth spun twice as fast. At this speed the teeth would need the extra endurance. But, to compensate for the lack of ranged ability when using the weapon, he had done something remarkable. He had managed to hollow out a section of the haft of the sword and incorporated a barrel fit to fire bolt rounds. Darnath hadn't thought it was possibly for him to build such a thing, but it was as if his hands were guided by some other force. It was not the most graceful weapon, but it was his and he would reap a bloody tally with it. With that, Darnath donned his armour back on and went to find Thorn. Darnath still hung onto his word from earlier _"I think you will outstrip all of us one day."_ Darnath was determined to see those words come to fruition, and so was planning to insert himself into a sphere of power, such as Captain Thorn's. 

As he walked by the stratagem, he found the door, which had a strange symbol plastered on it, ajar. A musky scent wafted out, and it was intoxicating. On top of this, Darnath heard a wonderful mixture of cries of pain and ecstasy. It was a beautiful combination of smells and sounds and Darnath stopped to savour it before a voice broke out. It was Demus. Almost enraged that he had interrupted Darnath's brief lapse of concentration, he crept into the room and listened to the end of Demus' speech _"...Get a hold of this ship and find another way, we don't have to turn our backs on the emperor, we can find another way!"_ Darnath noted that Demus' hand had moved to an axe strapped to his waist. Darnath was speaking before his brain had even though of words "I'm afraid brother, there is no other way." Darnath said flatly, as if it was a plain fact. "If we return to the Imperium, we face death. Death at the hands of our own kin. The same institute which we have fought and bleed for, and our brothers have died for, would so quickly kill us simply because we are not fighting the war their way. Will you let our brothers sacrifice, everything we have fought for be in vain brother?" Darnath could see that Captain Thorn was oblivious to their presence, and Demus was still transfixed by the actions that even Darnath found slightly repulsive, but intriguing all the same. He placed a hand on Demus' shoulder and spoke in a hushed tone, as if not wanting to disturbed the bless'd harmony of the actions being done here "Come brother, let us take our leave. There is nothing to be gained by disturbing Captain Thorn. Come, let us talk as brothers and decide on the heart of this matter." All the while, at least one eye was on the writhing forms of Thorn and the six beautiful women with him...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Still enraged he waited for an answer from Thron, or what used to be Thorn, he soon heard another voice which answered his question. Without even turning back Demus realized that it was Darnath. "I'm afraid brother, there is no other way." Darnath spoke, "If we return to the Imperium, we face death. Death at the hands of our own kin. The same institute which we have fought and bleed for, and our brothers have died for, would so quickly kill us simply because we are not fighting the war their way. Will you let our brothers sacrifice, everything we have fought for be in vain brother?", does words, they confused Demus. He did not want his brothers sacrifice, he was confused, he closed his eyes and tried to concentrate. "I... I...", he muttered, "No, I do not want our brothers to be sacrificed and nor do I wont our work to go in vain...". What happened next never happened to Demus before. He bowed his head in defeat, he was utterly convinced that he was wrong. Sadly for Darnath, he continued speaking, placing a hand on Demus's shoulder, for a moment Demus caught sight of Darnath's eyes which were pointed at the women and the orgy that was happening there. "Come brother, let us take our leave. There is nothing to be gained by disturbing Captain Thorn. Come, let us talk as brothers and decide on the heart of this matter.". The look that Darnath gave at the women while talking to Demus, destroyed any trust that was between them. Even more furious then before Demus slammed Darnath's hand forcing him to back away. "Do not call me brother..." he hissed. "I see how you look at Thorn and his orgy, you want it as badly as Thorn wants it, you are lost in lust and desire." Demus then turned back to Thorn, "Heed my words, I better die before succumbing to those unhonorable ways. There _IS _a different option, we will go renegade, fighting the enemies of the imperium in our way." While speaking does words, Demus gripped the hilt of his axes so strongly that he nearly broke them. With each passing moment he was only getting more furious. This had to end..


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hours passed upon the ship, and during the time Ares trained hard and fast. Thorn was a traitor of the Imperium, as was most of the ship and even members of his own squad. He had failed them, he should have stopped them from falling to this. He would have to stop this, and he wasn't sure whether or not any of his brothers would help him. He watched as two cocky initiates walked in, both obviously fallen to the lure of the Chaos Gods.

Ares felt fury build, these young souls had been corrupted by Thorn and Ares knew they were way beyond the Emperor's healing might. Ares moved forwards towards them, shoving his way past them. He heard his vox go off and he cupped his hand over his ear, covering the sound of the voice so only he could hear it. 

'Brothers, this is Mordred. I must speak with the three of you. Ares, Garviel, Hakis. I.. I do not know if there is a truly safe place to talk but something must be said. If you... if you are against what is happening on this ship and Thorn's madness then I would speak with you my brothers.'

*"Brother it is good to hear your voice and know that there are some of us that have not been tainted by these.... bastards. I will be there momentarily." *He moved off at a brisk jog heading straight towards the designated meeting point, happy that some of his squads stayed loyal like him.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath recoiled slightly at Demus' anger. His hand was slapped away by a Brother Astartes "_Do not call me brother..."_ he hissed. "_I see how you look at Thorn and his orgy, you want it as badly as Thorn wants it, you are lost in lust and desire."_ Demus then turned back to Thorn, _"Heed my words, I better die before succumbing to those unhonorable ways. There IS a different option, we will go renegade, fighting the enemies of the imperium in our way."_ All the while, Darnath saw his brother's hands curl and almost crush the hafts of axes that were strapped to to his waist. He could hear the metal whine under the strain and beg to be released. This marine was getting more and more agitated by the moment, and Darnath had no wish to see his 'friend' harmed. He had to act fast and cool his brother's ire, lest he have to do something he would regret later. He slipped in between Demus and Thorn, who up to this point had taken little if any interest in their petty squabble. "Brother, you are older than I. You should know that if you were to attack Thorn, I would have to defend my Lord Commander, and even if you bested me, you would still have killed two brother Astartes. Let me try and sway you on the matter. Do not use violence, there are channels we can follow to oppose this, but an outright act of violence would be very foolish. For both of us." Darnath couldn't tell whether Demus was less likely to do something foolish now, but his hand stayed firmly attached to his axe. Darnath switched to a private channel on his armour. What he was about to say he didn't want to be hear out-loud. He doubted Thorn was even aware of their presence, but anyone else who might walk past, he didn't want them to hear what he was about to say. 

"Brother..." Darnath was hesitant about using that term after such a violent outburst, but he needed to remind Demus of their bond as Astartes. "...you confuse my look for one of lust. Have you never looked at an alien with vile curiosity and wondered why they fought against the ideals of the Astartes? Have you never watched a planet burn with righteous fury and wondered why so many had to die? It is the same here. I have no desire to join Thorn, I agree that is a perversion of all we stand for, but I am curious as to how such a man could stoop so low. That is the same reason we much join Fulgrim and Horus, to defend the ideals of the Astartes. The Emperor would slaughter us in and orgy of blood shed, simply because the beurocrats that we fight for don't like the way we wage war. We must join Horus, he is Astartes, same as us. He fights the good fight and defends the ideals in which we were created. If we go back to the Imperium, we face execution, and everything we and our brothers have fought and died for will be in vain. It is not a favourable option, if there was another way, I would take it, but this is all that is left for us now." Darnath walked forward, put his arm around Demus, and gently ushered him out of the stratagem. As the two walked away from Thorn, Darnath could feel a slight resistance from Demus, but he followed none the less. The two walked out silently, and Darnath kicked the door shut with his heel on the way out, and waited for Demus to respond. As the door was shutting Darnath thought about stealing a last glance at Thorn and his women, but thought better of it, as last time he had, Demus had flown into a rage. And so he let the door close on Thorn and his perversely glorious orgy as Demus responded, for better or ill...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Demus saw Darnath getting recoiled away as he pushed his arm. After saying his piece to Thorn like a snake Darnath slipped in between them. "_*Brother, you are older than I. You should know that if you were to attack Thorn, I would have to defend my Lord Commander, and even if you bested me, you would still have killed two brother Astartes. Let me try and sway you on the matter. Do not use violence, there are channels we can follow to oppose this, but an outright act of violence would be very foolish. For both of us.*_" he said. Darnath words confused him, he was looking on thorn in one way and saying the complete opposite to Demus. He could not understand if Darnath was really trying to help or just want him out of Thorn's way. Looking again at Darnath, Demus decided that he was saying the truth and he replied. "_*You are a man of honor Darnath, even at the sight of this disgusting acts you still continue to serve your lord. I would have been honored dying by your sword, but I would rather kill to Astartes if it would stop this vile things. Though I highly doubt the fact that it will stop it... There are other ways to stop it.*_" Demus regained his senses, he was cool again, letting anger wash away.

Demus, stared at Darnath as he signed him to change to a private channel. For a few moments they continued staring at each other but then Darnath said, "_*Brother...*_" Darnath hesitated, it was obvious that he will after Demus's violent outburst on him, but he said nothing letting him to finish. "_*...you confuse my look for one of lust. Have you never looked at an alien with vile curiosity and wondered why they fought against the ideals of the Astartes? Have you never watched a planet burn with righteous fury and wondered why so many had to die? It is the same here. I have no desire to join Thorn, I agree that is a perversion of all we stand for, but I am curious as to how such a man could stoop so low. That is the same reason we much join Fulgrim and Horus, to defend the ideals of the Astartes. The Emperor would slaughter us in and orgy of blood shed, simply because the beurocrats that we fight for don't like the way we wage war. We must join Horus, he is Astartes, same as us. He fights the good fight and defends the ideals in which we were created. If we go back to the Imperium, we face execution, and everything we and our brothers have fought and died for will be in vain. It is not a favourable option, if there was another way, I would take it, but this is all that is left for us now.*_". After such words Demus had to reevaluate Darnath's worth in his eyes. He was young, easily seduced and unexperienced. He knew that Darnath did not have the chance to see the real horrors of war... "_*I dont think I confused your look Darnath... You are young eager and easily swayed from the righteous way. I don't blame you for it, we all were once naive and foolish. You say that your look reflected only vile curiosity as the one you give to an alien that fights against the Astartes Ideals. I... I think that now I understand. I understand the look on the face of the alien. Its repulsion, as I did find Thorn's acts repulsive so they did find ours. You ask if I never watched a plant burn with righteous fury wondering why so many had to die. Then my answer to you is yes. I did watch a plan burn with so called righteous fury, the sight of so many dead leaves hollow places in your heart...*_" "_*In both of your hearts.*_", Demus smiled a bit while joking. _*"Maybe you did look at Thorn thinking how a man can stoop so low, yet its not enough of a reason to join Fulgrim and Horus. We can run... live as mercenaries. I don't think that the emperor is right, but striking at the emperor wont change anything, one will come and replace him and the cycle will begin anew."*_

Darnath put his hand on Demus's shoulder and slowly walked with him out of the stratagem. Demus resisted for a bit, but there was no real reason for him to stay there. So at the end he walked away and Darnath kicked the door close behind them. He then turned to Darnath putting both his hands on Darnath's shoulders. He took off his helm and stared at Darnath. A tear dropped from his eye, he hoped that the young marine did not lie, he hoped that he wont succumb to this madness. "_*I will ask you one thing. If you do join with Horus and Fulgrim fight honorably. Dont succumb to what Thorn has become, you are young and naive but I can sense that you are not yet a slave to your desire as Thorn. Remember honor and glory on the battlefield, respect your enemies and help your friends. This are the things that led me all this years. I hope that you will live by this code to no matter what side you will choose.*_" As quickly as he turned to Darnath he turned back and walked away. Heading to his quarters. _*"So young... so vulnerable...*_", he muttered.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Garviel was staring down at the blade he had made for Captain Thorn, that heretic would never have it now. The vox crackled and Mordreds voice spoke.
'Brothers, this is Mordred. I must speak with the three of you. Ares, Garviel, Hakis. I.. I do not know if there is a truly safe place to talk but something must be said. If you... if you are against what is happening on this ship and Thorn's madness then I would speak with you my brothers.'
Garviel felt hope rekindle inside him and set off towards Mordred's location.

Sprinting as fast as he could Garviel recoiled in disgust from some of the things that the ship now contained, once he nearly struck a traitor from his feet when he heard slander towards the Emperor.
As he rounded a corner he spoted Sergeant Ares and fell in beside him as they sped towards Mordred.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis and Mordred shared a companiable silence as they waited for Garviel and Ares. During this time, both had undoubtedly pondered many possible solutions...

But Hakis could only see one course of action. Thorn had to die, he was the cause of this. Somehow, Hakis knew. The meeting on the bridge was where it all began.

Ares and Garviel entered cautiously, checking behind them to ensure that they weren`t followed. 

'Brothers, we face a crisis here unlike any that our training has prepared us for. ' Hakis said, the others in deep consideration given the sudden seriousness of the usually cheery marine. 'I speak of insubordination and murder, but I fear much worse than mere heresy is to follow if we do not end Thorn`s madness here. 
'Surely you have all felt it?' Hakis continued, not needing to hear a reply. 'When we were in the briefing room, that eerie presence. I fear that Captain Thorn has become something... otherworldly.' 

Hakis paused. The incredulous looks he received from his squadmates only added to the ridiculousness he already felt at suggesting that their captain was possessed.

'I know, normally only a psyker is vulnerable to the predations of the warp, but what other explanation could there be?' Hakis asked of them. 'Do you truly believe that our captain would have fallen so low on his own? He is no longer our captain, I am sure of it. We are scheduled to drop soon, perhaps the captain might be involved in a drop pod malfunction? Or a Stormbird crash...' Hakis suggested. 'I believe eliminating him will help our brothers come to their senses, I am convinced it is the only way.'

Hakis awaited his brothers` replies.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

As Ares entered the room with Garviel at his side he checked the fact that they weren't followed, which they weren't. He was met immediately by Hakis diving straight into the matter at hand. Some of what he said rained true upon Ares but he wasn't sure about some of the accusations that he made. He almost shook his head when Hakis suggested a stormbird accident or a drop pod accident. The second that Hakis stopped Ares spoke out.

_"Brothers we will not eliminate him in a stormbird or a drop pod. We will wait until we are on the planet surface. He has dragged this battle group into an orgy of disgust to the Emperors holy realm. We need more support than us four, Hakis, check with other squads see what they believe I am positive that we are not the only ones to be disgusted by this change."_

He paused for a moment, holding each of his brothers gaze before he continued._ "He must be killed in front of the whole battle group and the best way to do this would be on the ground. I will be the one to fight him, you will simply keep off those in the squad that have been swayed to the promise of lust and unholy perfection." 
_
Ares was still the sergeant, he was still in charge and if necessary he would order them if he had to. _"If none of you want to take part I suggest you leave now. I will end this, if I die then make sure that Thorn doesn't live, if I die burn him to dust."_ He balled his fist and slammed it into the other, looking at each of his brothers in the eye once more. _"Brothers, I need support on this for it to have any chance of success. I promise you this though, Thorn will die by my blade brothers, I will bring us back to the Emperor."_


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ares replied to Hakis` plan with 

*"Brothers we will not eliminate him in a stormbird or a drop pod. We will wait until we are on the planet surface. He has dragged this battle group into an orgy of disgust to the Emperors holy realm. We need more support than us four, Hakis, check with other squads see what they believe I am positive that we are not the only ones to be disgusted by this change."*

Hakis conceded Ares` point with reluctance. As much as he wanted to end Thorn`s existence as swiftly as possible, he had to agree that the soul of the Legion was far more important. 

Ares was right. Thorn had to die in plain sight of everyone. It was a risk Hakis had hoped not to take, but if Ares felt up to the task, who was he to question his Sergeant. Hakis shook his head slightly, the irony that he would not question his sergeant yet he plotted to kill his captain was not lost on him. 

When the sergeant had finished, Hakis took his leave to perform his task. 

There was little time, the drop was scheduled several hours away...


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

"For Horus! For order! For Fulgrim!" yelled Dikiaos at the Captains announcement. After the captain had dismissed the gathered marines Dikiaos ran back to his quarters, and pulled out a case from a hidden compartment he had constructed in the wall, he stipped out of his armour and set to work removing all symbols of the false-emperor that adorned his battle plate, and replaced them with the symbols of the primarch, once this was complete, he wandered the ship in look for his fellow squadmates, when he walked past what had once been the strategium he saw acts of Debauchery like he had never seen before, and it excited him, his heart raced like he had never felt before, without a second thought he ran into the room and joined in the defiliement of the women within what could now be classed as nothing but a temple. 

As he was joining in with the Debauchery he heard a voice inside his head 'Dikiaos... so easily converted to the side of chaos, you are WEAK' these words enraged Dikiaos 'How dare you call me weak' the voice the retorted ' if you are not weak... prove it... defeat me in combat,' Dikiaos muttered 'How can i defeat you, when i dont even know what you are' the voice said one single word 'simple!' and at that Dikiaos felt his soul being wrenched from his body, suddenly he found himself face to face with what at first glance looked like one of the most beautiful women he had ever seen, but on second glance, he realised the large claws where her hands should be, and the twisted expression on her face, he whispered 'what are you?' she responded 'i am raw emotion, i am sheer power, but you may call me ol'tiakan, i am a daemon of the prince of pleasure.' Dikaios then asked 'why have you brought me here?' to which Ol'tiakan responded 'you said you were not weak as i said you were, i have brought you here so you may prove it by beating me in combat.' Dikiaos looked at himself and noticed he was adorned in full battle plate with his combat blade in one hand and his bolt pistol in the other, as soon as he had noticed this he spotted the daemon, moving out of the corner of his eye, she was fast, but that was all relative, he was faster than most normal marines were anyway, as she zig-zagged towards him he fired a single perfectly timed shot into the claw that extended from her left forearm and she let out a scream as the crab like claw shattered, but before he coul fire another shot her remaining claw was inches from his throat, Dikiaos swung his sword up in a swift parry and jumped back, as she recovered he brought his sword down in a sweeping motion and trapped her remaining claw on the floor, and held the gun to her head, just as dikiaos was about to end the feeble beings life, she spoke 'you are strong Dikiaos, but how would you like to be stronger and faster than you could imagine, allow me to possess you and you will know untold power' Dikiaos scoffed in response and before the daemon could speak another word we brought his sword up and sliced her head clean off, as he did so she apparated into a ghostly form, which was then drawn into his sword, which then transformed into a long whip bathed in purple and gold flame. Dikiaos was confused as to what had happened but before he had time to wonder about it, he found himself being drawn back into reality, just as he was coming to, he heard the familiar sound of the vessel entering realspace. 

He dragged himself to his feet, and dashed back to his Quarters and readorned himself in battleplate, and holstered his bolt pistol, and as he went to take his sword from its case, he opened the case to find the whip he had seen in that place. He was confused, and unravelled the whip, and hit the activation button, and watched as the whip burst into purple and golden flames, he flicked the whip at the wall, to see what it could do, and although it appeared to be powerful it left barely a scratch in the wall surface, it appeared the flames were just for show, he thumbed the button again and rolled the whip back up and attached it to the mag-holder on his left thigh, and walked back out into the hallway and explored the ship some more, fascinated by the transformation that had occured in the last few hours.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mordred slammed his hand to his chest in a salute. _'Sergeant Ares I support your plan. Thorn will die for his treachery, and we need more aid. I will aid you in your search Brother Hakis, surely others amongst the legion remain true to the Emperor and Imperium. As long as my life remains I will make sure that no traitors may intervene in this, there can be no mercy for base scum as them.'_

With a curt nod Mordred turned and left the secret meeting room, he had his duty now. Others amongst the legion must have remained loyal, hidden beneath the veneer of treachery and disgusting revelry. They just had to be found, there was still a few hours until the assigned drop-pod launch, that had to be plenty of time to find those who would aid them against Thorn and his cadre of madmen.

As Mordred trekked through the ship he observed the squads, finding those who would not take part in the revelries or grand debauchery that many, too many, had embraced. They were few and in-between but they were there, and with each squad that he observed more joined to the cause. They agreed on what must be done, Mordred informed them of everything they needed to know, and warned them of those that could not be trusted. It was only a few minutes now, before the launch. Where everything would collide, and only the righteous would survive.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Thorn's lust for pleasure had been temporarily sated. The exotic women lay dead, littering the strategium, in positions of pure ecstasy. For Ge'lath'kor, it was merely a taster. Soon, the pleasure of the death of hundreds would be on his lips. Re-armouring himself, Thorn rolled over to the command vox.

*+++ My brothers, prepare for the assault! This planet will fall! +++*

Hundreds of warriors prepared to descend to the planet's surface. Every astartes mustered for war, boarding Stormbirds and preparing to attack the unsuspecting Imperial Hive World beneath. But first, Thorn would whet his appetite. Keying a private vox to the master of Ordnance, Thorn licked his lips.

"Prepare all batteries. Fire upon the Imperial Army vessel." Thorn relished in the techmarine's eagerness to shoot, and upon hearing the discharge of the batteries, Thorn screamed in delight as the souls of the dead guardsmen were swallowed up. He was getting stronger.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Thorn walked the deck towards his stormbird, where Squad Ares was assembled. He marched past his waiting warriors without a word, boarding the ship and giving the simple order to make ready for invasion. As the stormbirds descended upon the planet, various hails were received, asking to what that they owed this pleasure. "Pleasure," snorted Thorn, "these pathetic mortals have no comprehension of the word." The aircraft fell onto Planet Tyras, and the planetary capital; Hive Tiron. Here, the astartes would strike. Here, Thorn would gain his first victory.

Little did Ge'lath'kor know. This was Thorn's home-world. This was where he grew up. And somewhere, deep inside his soul, Thorn was resisting. Thorn was fighting back. Ge'lath'kor was losing.

Squad Ares stormbird landed inside the starport, along with the main army. A massive, open stretch of airstrip was taken up by marine craft. As the warriors exited, a greeting party approached. The governor.

Thorn marched forward, ready to kill the pompous infidel. But then, Thorn, the true Thorn, realised a terrible truth; it was his father. Lashing out, Thorn screamed in triumph as the daemon was put at bay, if only for an instant.

"Kill me!" he cried, turning to his squad, "Please, kill me now!" finally, turning to his father; "I'm sorry."

With a cataclysmic implosion, Ge'lath'kor finally asserted his control. Ripping through the fabric of reality, the mighty Keeper of Secrets Ge'lath'kor emerged. Thorn's body was ripped and pulped as the daemon lord broke through the barriers of reason, the souls of the Imperial Army powering his transformation. With one, final, echoing cry, Thorn was killed. Ge'lath'kor raised his godly hand, and roared:

*"Destroy them all!"*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Loyalists: Now is your chance. Thorn's treachery has been fully revealed, and he has become a greater daemon of Slaanesh. Maybe other marines secretly opposed his new order, and, upon seeing other loyal marines, may join your cause? Choose now; fight or serve.

Traitors: (cause red's an awesome colour) Now you see Thorn in all his triumphant glory; he has ascended. He commands you to attack; so you shall. After butchering the governor and his entourage, PDF troopers form up against you. But you also have the loyalists to deal with.

EVERYONE: How do you feel? What do you see? What are your emotions? How will you react? And also... you may fight each other now! Post ambiguous attacks (not *I punched him and he died* but *I swung a punch at him* etc.) and I will determine their results. Also, will any loyalist try and kill Thorn? (I'd like to see you try. He's gonna do some frickin' awesome stuff, you'll see.)

Ha ha, you just don't know what's going to happen next with Thorn. He's bananas! :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares heard Thorns foreign voice penetrate through his vox system. He had lost one of his best friends, and now he would have to put him down for good. He simply moved out, fully armoured, none of his original symbols had been removed from his armour. He received looks from other squads who were loyal, as he marched proudly in his armour. One traitor started to smirk at this, only for Ares to be on him in a heartbeat. _"What is so funny marine? Have you never seen Thorn's second in command before?"_ He growled the words out. At this the marine seemed to shrink, muttering his apology. 

Ares carried on and stood by the stormbird awaiting the arrival of his "lord". He nodded to the members of his squad that still believed in the Emperor, barely looking at the rest. This would surely give him away but he cared not. Thorn moved straight past him the second he entered the room, barely registering his once friend and troops. Ares obediently followed him on board before he felt a jolt as they descended.

He mused to himself how he was going to accomplish the mammoth path that had been set in front of him, but knew by the Emperor he would win this day or die trying. He stood as the stormbird landed, the rest of the army pouring out of their transports behind Thorn and the honour guard squad. The local Governor moved towards them, with high officials asking to what they owed the pleasure. This was a split second before Thorn turned to his squad, begging them to kill him. Ares couldn't even raise his bolter before Thorn exploded in a hail of gore. 

Some foul creature stood where Thorn had been a moment ago and screamed in delight as it was free from whatever prison it had come from. Ares turned for a moment to his brothers before yelling _"Loyal brothers of the Emperor, strike now at our fallen brethren. FOR THE EMPEROR!" _He was joined by other voices as marines woke from the spell that Thorn had weaved into them. Ares revved his chain sword, opening his vox to the brothers in his squad that he could trust he said _"Brothers, keep our fallen brethren of us. I am going to combat the daemon."_ He charged forth, a prayer to the Emperor on his lips as he smashed into the gigantic thing in front of him. It turned and he bellowed up to it. _"Fight me, by the Emperor I will finish you! In his holy name I will be victorious." _


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OOC: Bah, Iv'e started posting earlier and didn't see you posted already Ramo, tell me if you want me to edit something.


Walking around the ship Demus was deep in thought. He did not know what to do, he was torn between duty and honor. He knew that Thorn was no himself, he knew that what he is doing is wrong but yet he was his superior. On the other hand all this acts ashamed Demus, Thorn acted like a machine, a machine based around pleasure and ecstasy. He continued walking throughout the ship's corridors, bumping into several marines from time to time as he did not notice where his steps led him. He then heard Thorn's voice, *"My brothers, prepare for the assault! This planet will fall!"*. Demus heard the command and he had to obey at least for now. He moved to the hangar. He knew that Thorn will be boarding a stormbird from there, and squad Ares now was his honor guard so he had to come.

As the orders were given Demus could see massive amount of movement around the ship, it felt like the ship itself was alive. He checked his equipment while walking, most of the time he was eager, even impatient before battle began, but this time it was different, he felt nothing, no excitement and no happiness. This was a battle of men against men, this was not what they were supposed to do. While he traveled towards the hangar he noticed that he instinctively was holding his chain axes by their grip. He was cautious, this was not the ship that he was on when they destroyed that xeno filled words, it was another one... At least it felt like another ship.

Soon the sound of discharging batteries filled the hallways. Demus ignored it and continued walking until he arrived at the hangar. He found himself early, none of his squad was there not even Ares nor Thorn, this never happened to him before. He stood next to the stormbird until everyone arrived. Thorn arrived a bit after everyone and without explanations he ordered them to board the ship and be ready for battle. Thorn received several hails from the plant, Demus heard Thorn mutter something but couldn't hear it clear enough.

As the ship pierced the atmosphere they have all arrived without any resistance landing on the peaceful hive planet. Something was wrong in all of this assault and it could be felt. The bird landed in the capital, Hive Tiron. Thorn exited the bird and with him the rest of squad Ares as his honor guard. Amazingly the governor came to greet them, he was entirely unsuspecting of what is going to happen soon. Thorn marched quickly towards the governor and the squad followed. Suddenly he stopped, a shiver ran through Demus's spine, he could feel that something was not right. Suddenly Thorn screamed, the scream sounded like triumph. Turning to his squad he cried out, _*"Kill me! Please, kill me now!*_ Before having a chance to do anything Thorn turned to the governor and said, _*"I'm Sorry."*_ The governor looked as confused as the whole squad was, but after Thorn said such things Demus's senses sharpened, his suspicion going into a higher level. 

Looking at Thorn for one more moment the most unbelievable things happened, Thorn exploded with the sound that could resemble the end of a world. For the first few seconds Demus was shocked but then his senses got back to him, he was starting to grow fond of exploding people first the commander and now Thorn who was the new commander ironically. Only then Demus noticed what was inhabiting the remains of Thorn. A creature of nightmares, evil incarnate, a demon of the warp!

_*"Destroy them all!"*_, the demon yelled out. His orders pounding in Demus's head like artillery. This was all to much, it was now apperant of what happened to Thorn. At least he will die honorably, unsheathing his chainaxes Demus shouted, *"You shall die for what you have done to this chapter demon!"* and then he charged at the once was Thorn leaping in the air swinging towards the things massive stretched out arm.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath had left Demus without another word, for none would come to him. His heart was torn. His Primarch, the Warmaster, his Commander all cried for a new order and a change from the endless bureaucracy of the current Imperium. But even still, Demus had stirred his thoughts up. What had their legion become. He walked past men who, moments ago, he had seen as the heralds of a new order. But now? Now Darnath saw fools lead astray by the man he had called Lord. His doctrine was with Thorn, but his heart was with the Imperium, and neither was able to win the epic tug-o-war for his soul. He could not settle on a decision of whom to follow, and so merely returned to his quaters. In there, he found a freshly polished suit of power armour, his honour guard armour. As he walked over to it, Thorn's voice chimmed over the vox network _"My brothers, prepare for the assault! This planet will fall!"_ Darnath listened to the words but paid them no heed, his mind already preoccupied on other matters. Darnath removed his current helmet and tossed it aside and picked up a helmet with a blazing phoenix carved out of the front. He stared emptily into the ruby eye-sockets as the shudder of munitions discharging resounded through the ship. In the distance, Darnath could feel a thousand souls scream silently into the abyss, and Darnath stared indifferently into the pit of damnation, always on the precepts but never firmly away nor in the pit.

*+++Moments later, by Captain Thorn's Stormbird+++* 

Darnath stood with his head bowed. His mind was collapsing in on itself, order and emotions tearing a great chasm in his mind that Darnath was inching ever closer to falling into. All the other marines assembled in order, Sergeant Ares being the last to arrive. Several eyes followed him and Darnath was curious as to why Ares had become a focus of attention for many. One Astartes smirked and Ares was on him in a moment. After he had put the whelp in his place he waited obediently with his squad, nodding to individuals and not to others. Darnath knew there was a reason to this, but couldn't divine it. Before he could ponder longer on this, Thorn appeared and walked onto the Stormbird. The whole squad followed and Darnath was the last to enter. He dared a glance back to the hanger, and an almost visible divide was forming between the grouped Astartes. "This day will be marked with crimson tears" Darnath whispered almost silently to himself ad the back hatch closed and the mighty craft took off.

Several Astartes craft had landed in the capital, most along a single strip. Waiting at the other end, the Planets governor stood with a platoon of PDF troopers. As the Astartes stood before these mortals something cataclysmic happened. Thorn, the true Thorn, not this fake whom for the last few days had deceived Darnath cried out _"Kill me!"_ Thorn turned to his squad _"Please, kill me now!"_ Lastly, Thorn turned to the wizened old man and whispered _"I'm sorry."_. Then a flash of light, reality itself seemed to fold in on itself, and in Thorns place as a hideous, deformed creature. Darnath felt a small part of him feel attracted to this, this, this abomination to order, but the rest of him needed no more convincing that his 'lord' could no longer be that. But what now? Who was there to command? Who would lead them against this monstrosity? As if on some unheard que, fighting erupted between the Astartes as the Thorn-thing bellowed something. Brother fought brother, and many died on both sides. Sergeants fought their squads and captains fought their brother-captains, and anarchy reigned. Ares stepped forward, and only now could Darnath know that he was the architect of this. Ares stood their, like a champion of old, a true hero, and challenged the Thorn thing. But, out of the corner of his eye, Darnath saw a Brother Astertes, the one he had seen in the corridor, running at Ares. Instinctively, Darnath raised his bolter, but as he had the shot his aim faltered. In his sight he had the marine and Ares. One stood for the Imperium, the other for this chaos that was erupting around him. Once again, Darnath felt the strain of responsibility to his Primarch pull him to lower his bolter, serve the creature and embrace what he could, what he needed to become. But the other part begged pleaded, emplored Darnath to stand firm for the Imperium. Darnath closed his eyes and pulled the trigger. The bolt shell ejected from his bolter at a speed not even Astartes could dodge, and crashed through an eye piece. The marine he had hit's body cartwheeled in the air for a fraction of the second before the shell exploded and sent it flying back. Darnath's nervous eyes opened to find his aim had been true, and the marine charging at Ares lay dead on the floor, his blood staining the floor. All around him was chaos and fighting, and Darnath knew he would be challenged and so draw his chainsword, ready to meet any opponent to the Imperium...

(OCC: So maybe I'm not as chaos a I thought I was )


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

"Kill me!" Thorn turned to his squad "Please, kill me now!" 
Nathaniel was taken aback, he didn't know who Thorn was anymore, he was a monster. He wasn't right, this wasn't the way it was meant to be, they were meant to show the wrongs of the Emperor, not to destroy the world they had fought to make.
As Thorn changed into a massive monster, Nathaniel racked his bolter and raised it, intent on wiping this stain from the Emperors Children. As he raised it a lone marine tackled him to the ground and raised a knife, aiming to plunge it into his neck armour.
But Nathaniel reached up and ripped his knife from its collar sheath and brought his other hand up to catch the astartes knife,while plunging his own through the astartes eye lens.
Nathaniel rolled to his feet and saw PDF troopers lining up and firing volleys of shots into "Thorn" but it was no use, it would only take a frag grenade lodged in is mouth to kill it...
...Wait, Ares was challenging the beast in single combat, the fool.
Nathaniel jumped over a dead PDF trooper and raised his bolter. but as he did, he found that the astartes who had tried to knife him earlier had sliced Nathaniels guantlet open. 
It would not end well if Nathaniel fired his Bolter one-handed.

_'Loyalist Astartes, what is your situation,'_ Nathaniel screamed over his vox. But as he did, he saw a PDF trooper lunge towards him. Nathaniel knew that the quickest way to get past him was to subdue him. So Nathaniel lashed out with his boot and lightly kicked the PDF trooper to the ground before hurrying on to the seemingly loyal Darnath, who had just drawn his Chainsword.
_'Darnath, look out behind you...,'_ yelled Nathaniel as he saw a Space Marine raise a sniper rifle and aim it at Darnaths head.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis completed his search with a scant ten minutes to spare. Though he was disappointed with the amount of loyalists he had found, he had to place trust that the others would have been successful in their own searches. Checking the time, he ran at a not too suspicious pace towards the armoury. On the way he bumped into a group of remembrancers rounding a corner at the same time as him.

'Gaaahh!' one of them screamed in surprise and shock, bearing the brunt of the marine colliding with him. 

'Damn!' Hakis cursed, stopping short. 'Are you injured?' 

'A little.' The man replied as Hakis helped him to his feet. 'It seems that all of the astartes have gone insane lately.' He rubbed his jaw then added hastily, 'Not that I meant... I mean-'

'Relax.' Hakis said, turning to the man and woman who accompanied the first remembrancer. 'You are not wrong. There is a terrible curse upon this ship. Document everything you see, and try your hardest to leave this ship as soon as possible.'

Not waiting to hear their replies, Hakis left them with troubled looks on their faces and entered the armoury minutes later. He loaded up on spare bolter clips and, contrary to his usual policy, took for himself a combat knife. 

He was about to leave, but stopped. Making his way slowly to the grenade rack, he was about to take some frag grenades then thought better. They were astartes after all, not some frail human or eldar soldiers...

Instead, he took three krak grenades, and hoped silently that he would no need to use them...

- - - 

_Minutes later, in the launch bay..._

- - - 

As they boarded the dropship, Hakis was sickened by the mannerisms of Captain Thorn. Every word he spoke, every action he took, was sickening. There was an air of arrogance to him that was repulsive even to the usual swagger of the Emperor`s children. Hakis did his best to shut it out, to stay focussed on the task at hand as the ship began its descent. 

He wanted so much to pull the releases on the krak grenades concealed in his equipment pouches, but thought better of it. He was betraying his Captain, he would not betray his Sergeant and friend as well. Ares, Garviel and Mordred were as silent as Hakis was as the ship landed and the squad poured out.

- - -

Hakis watched impassively as the planet`s leaders approached, oblivious to their doom staring back at them. He wanted to stop this, but waited for Ares` lead. When Thorn finally snapped, Hakis was frozen. He was indeed possessed. All doubt was now gone from Hakis` mind. Thorn would die!

*'Destroy them!'* The daemon controlled Thorn commanded. 

All at once, the astartes everywhere sprang into action. Hakis spun on the spot, taking aim at the squad behind him. He recognised two of the loyalists he had encountered on the vessel in orbit and nodded. Between the three of them, they opened fire and killed six of the traitors before they could react. The last two, including the sergeant, were less courageous since their fall into depravity, and seemed almost afraid. Almost...

'For Fulgrim!' The traitor sergeant shouted, raising his chainsword high and decapitating one of the loyalists. Hakis and the survivor stepped forward with blades drawn and attacked relentlessly, the strength once reserved for their bond of brotherhood now eclipsed threefold for their hatred. Hakis hammered his knife through the abdominal joint in the marine`s armour, rendering him immobile for a moment. 

Turning his attention to the other traitor, Hakis was shocked to see the marine running. Raising his bolter in disgust, Hakis fired, killing the traitor with a shot to the head. 

'Hehehehehee!' A maniacal laugh brought their attention back to the felled traitor, who jumped to his feet and punched his former squadmate in the throat Following up with a quick salvo from his pistol before turning on Hakis. But Hakis had already reacted, swinging his knife again, this time catching the marine in the neck joint. He went down again and this time he stayed down...


Turning back to his own squad, Hakis saw Ares issue his challenge and charge. The sounds of gunfire and blades clashing was enormous, compounded by the screams and roars of hatred. 

Then he saw Brother Demus charging in the same direction. Demus was a traitor, he had embraced Thorn`s ethics at the squad briefing when Thorn announced their succession from the Imperium, and now he was no doubt attempting to stop Ares from meting out Thorn`s punishment. 

Hakis raised his bolter, took aim, and fired...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Something crushed into Demus's arm during his jump. He could not possibly finish the attack against Thorn, the pain was to great. Looking at his arm he saw a hole passing directly through his arm joint. Falling to the ground Demus let go of his axe. Cursing and muttering in pain, his left arm was hanging like a piece of meat. It was useless now, at least until it heals. He looked from where he heard the shot coming, his eyes laid on Hakis.

his bolter still pointed at Demus, smoke coming out of it. Enraged demus picked his axe with his other hand and strapped it to his back. Hakis challenged him, it did not matter if Hakis was a traitor or not. Once he has been, Demus will fight him to the bitter hand. He was stronger and older then Hakis, on the other hand he was not carrying a bolter with him. He left it in the ship. Bloodlust and anger in his eyes Demus turned to face Hakis. Before Hakis could react Demus was already upon him as he slammed onto him, cutting the distance and engaging in close combat fight.

"In the Emperors name what are you doing! You impudent whelp look around you! Why are you firing at me!", he shouted, furious at Hakis's actions. His arm was useless and it gave Hakis an upper hand in close combat, so Demus will need to use all of his skill. Launching a fist towards Hakis's face Demus tried to deliver a kick at the same time, hoping to hit him directly in the stomach, knocking him down so he would be able to get back to the battle with the monstrous Thorn.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

"Kill me!" Thorn cried, turning to his squad, "Please, kill me now!" finally, turning to the govenor; "I'm sorry." then he errupted into a huge daemonic figure.

"DESTROY THEM ALL" It roared, Garviel flinched at the sound and felt his energy sap, how could this happen?

How could they fight this?

Then through the darkness of his despair another voice cried.
"Loyal brothers of the Emperor, strike now at our fallen brethren. FOR THE EMPEROR!" Garviel raised his head and roared with him as battle lines collided.

All around him Garviel saw carnage, Ares charging Thorn and Demus and Hakis's clash prominent among them. He ducked under a clumsy blow from a combat knife and unleashed his flamer at point blank range.
Hurdling the corpse Garvi sprinted towards one specific traitor while bellowing a litany of devotion.

"Where there is uncertainty, I shall bring light!" He swung his flamer around onto his back and drew his new chainswords.
"Where there is doubt, I shall sow faith!" Garvi dived forwards under a terminators thunder hammer before rising smoothly and cutting upwards with both swords, he did not look back as the veteran crashed to the floor.
"Where there is shame, I shall point atonement!" He saw Hakis fire his bolter at Demus wounding him but kept barreling towards them hacking down a sergeant in front of him.
"Where there is rage, I shall show its course!" His voice had rose so high now that it carried over the sounds of battle filling the loyalists with vigor as Hakis and Demus now began fighting hand to hand.
"My word in the soul shall be as my bolter in the field!" He jumped over a prone loyalist who was being attended by an apothacary.

"FOR THE EMPEROR AND THE IMPERIUM!!" Garviel finished, jumped...and crashed headlong into Demus sending them both crashing to the ground.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath heard Nathaniel scream in his ear and turned round, even a sniper round skid past his shoulder. Darnath instantly dismissed his 'Brother' as much as anyone could be right now, and focused on the Astartes who was reloading the sniper in his hands. Darnath ducked low and sprinted towards his former comrade. The marine in his haste to halt his opponent firesd hap-hazardly at Darnath and missed totally. Befre he could reload again, Darnath's chainblade was on him. In his desperation, his enemy raised his sniper above his head to hopefully shield him from his opponent. Chainteeth met steel alloys. For a moment the metal screached as adimantium tore at the sniper's body. After a few seconds, the teeth had ripped through the barrel and body of the sniper and collided with the force of a powerfist with the Astartes' head, making him stumble backwards. Darnath then rotated the blade about 120 degree's and struck his opponent's side. The chainteeth wirred through weaker waist joint of the Astartes power armour, and then started cutting through meat, tissue, bone and organs, before coming out the other side, carving a brother Astartes in half. The process took moments, and by the end of it, Darnath's blade was slick with blood. The hundreds of ruby droplets glittered so brightly in Darnath's eyes that he paused for a moment, before a small cackle chimmed through his voice. His advanced hearing deteacted footsteps amongst the din of the battle. Swinging his chainsword two handedly at neck height and spining on one foot, is custom made blade slid easily through another Astartes helm, spraying arterial jems all over the floor, as the seat of though clattered to the floor and his bolter fell from his hands.

All around him the battle raged. Men fought each other, Astartes died by the hands of the men they had called brothers, and the PDF troopers were nearly gone. There was only a dozen or so now, but the frail old man they protected was still standing. Darnath saw an oppertunity, either in the favour of the new order, or in the favour of regoining the Imperium. Leaving his current position, Darnath ran at the governor, and the PDF troopers immedietly sensed the danger, and some tried to fire upon him. However, lacking the accurate aim of marines and the fearsome weaponry of Darnath's legion, they did little to halt him. He merely barged them out of the way as more bolts streamed towards him, and picked up the governor in a fireman's carry over his shoulder. "If you want him to survive, follow me!" Darnath shouted and dived out of the open spaces into the catacombs of streets, leaving the din of battle behind him, and didn't wait for the PDF to follow. When the battle noises we naught but a distant roar, Darnath set the governor down, and moments later he PDF appeared, ragged and out of breath. The governor looked confused and Darnath responded to the question he was thinking "Not all of us have gone insane governor" The "governor" at the end was a sign of respect, a sign that Darnath still followed the old order of the Imperium, and respected the man's position within it. More questions threatened to break through the surface, so Darnath silenced them with a question of his own "Where is a safe place to hide?"
"We are being assaulted by Astartes, where IS safe to hide?" One of the PDF troopers responded franticly, fear lacing every sylable. To be fair, the man had a point, no where on this planet was safe, at least, not forever. 
"Do you have a keep, or a governor's bunker, or anthing that can provide a temporary defense?" Darnath rephrased his question to make it clear they could be safe for a while, even a little bit. Finally the old man spoke
"Yes, inside the governor's palace there is an underground bunker" Darnath stored the information in his memory, it might prove a useful bargining chip later, when information was key. 
"Good, go there. I will make contact with you. Answer any vox hail, but do not respond if after a minute you don't here me say Imperitor Torkon. Then you will know it is not a traitor force trying to find you, Now go!" All of the humans started to move, but seemed puzzled when Darnath didn't follow. "If anyone has followed us, I'll face them, Now go, hurry! See if you can reach and other loyalist forces" That was enough to send them off, and Darnath turned, his key information stored for when he might need it, and waited to see if anyone had followed him, and defeat them, by means neccessary...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Something about Demus` words had shocked and terrified Hakis. 

_...in the Emperor`s name..._

Demus was still loyal. Hakis cursed his rash actions. Demus had been going to _help_ Ares, not attack him! And now Hakis had crippled his brother`s arm and drawn the wrath of a superior warrior... This was disastrous!

'Brother!' Hakis pleaded. 'Forgive me, I was mistaken!' 

A roar of fury was his only reply as Demus hammered his good fist into Hakis while he tried feebly to defend. Seemingly tiring of the fight, Demus stepped back, before launching into a thunderous kick that threw Hakis back several metres. He impacted heavily on the jagged armour of a fallen marine`s corpse, and simply lay there. His back armour had been pierced, a piece of adamantium had depely lacerated his side... 

Despair clouded his thoughts. Demus had been loyal the whole time. Who else might be secretly loyal as well, afraid to reveal themselves for fear of persecution? Ares had challenged Thorn with the support of only four squad members, but could there have been more? 

Nathaniel, Dikaios, Darnath, could they be loyal as well? 

Demus was not pressing his advantage, so Hakis tried to sit back up, but the kick had been a good one and pain shot through his ribs. 

Hakis pulled his helmet off and cast it aside. His vox was no longer working, so there was no further need for it. He looked back at Demus...

NO! Garviel had made the same mistake! 

'Garvi! Demus! Stop!' Hakis shouted as loud as he could, hoping that his brothers would hear him. A terrifying alien scream of malevolence erupted from the Thorn monster, and Hakis realized that this could be his only chance. He would simply have to hope that his brothers would realize the error on their own. 

Putting the pain aside, He struggled to his feet and stumbled towards where Ares and the monstrosity were duelling. 

His hand reached for the krak grenades concealed in his ammo belt.

Today... Hakis Japeth would die... 

'I`m sorry. Brother Ares, I`m sorry...'


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ge'lath'kor roared with laughter as the marines fell about each other in confusion. Summoning a great whip of pink flame, the daemon lord lashed the entire squad, the squad that pathetic Thorn had once felt so strongly for, and prepared to torture them all. They were thrown to the floor in front of the daemon, and he cackled with pleasure, his whip becoming an incandescent blade. His evil, twisted voice spoke again:

*"Thorn tried to resist me. Now, from the depths of his own mind, he will watch himself kill you all. One by one."*

Raising his immortal hand, Ge'lath'kor prepared to strike down the marines. Suddenly, something distracted him. Above him came a Stormbird, screaming down towards him, sending out vox messages to everyone to strike down the "xenos". The daemon was angry, and sprouted a pair of ghostly, ethereal wings, and took to the air. Rising into the path of the airship, the black prince slammed his immortal blade into its hull, blasting it from the sky. The Stormbird crashed to the ground, just next to the confused Squad Ares. Content that the threat had been removed, Ge'lath'kor fell back to the ground, and turned once more to the squad.

The monster spoke; *"Now, everyone dies."*

------------------------------------------------------------------

The final battle has begun. You must defeat Thorn. Everyone know, loyalist or confused traitor (make your mind up dammit :laugh: ) realises that if you don't work together, this monster will kill you.

The burning wreckage of the Stormbird crackles quietly behind Ge'lath'kor, whilst you are stranded in front of him, far away from other conflicts. There is no escape, you are on the middle of an airstrip, no cover. Just Thorn.

And His will. Each of you fell yourself become immensely powerful as the Light of the Emperor fills you; His radiant glory shines as your armour changes from decadent purple to a shining, brilliant gold. Long-hafted, power-spears appear in your hands, and a shimmering energy field is projected from each of you. You here his voice in your ears:

*You have ascended.

You are His warriors.

You must defeat His enemies.

You must save the planet.
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Garviel grunted in pain as he and Demus were torn from each other and cast into the dirt at the Thorn-thing's feet. As he stumbled to his feet Garviel saw that the entire squad had fallen to the ground near him, a huge crash sent Garviel sprawling again as the shattered form of a stormbird impacted the ground. Rising again Garvi looked up at the...he was not sure what it was, but a word rose up for it, a word that any follower of the imperial truth should never speak....Daemon. As he looked on rage, stronger than any he had felt before filled him, along with a sense of bliss as a voice filled his head and a glowing power spear appeared in his hand.

*You have ascended.

You are His warriors.

You must defeat His enemies.

You must save the planet*.

Removing his helmet Garvi, now with the Emperor's light, bellowed to his brothers.
"Brothers, the enemies of the Emperor fear many things they fear discovery, defeat, despair and death, yet there is one thing they fear above all others, they fear the wrath of the Space Marines!" Raising his fist into the air he brought it back down crashing onto his chest in the age old salute.

"We are the bulwark against the terror, we are the defenders of Humanity, we are the Space Marines......and we shall know no fear!" Then, turning, Garviel charged towards the Daemon with one last litany.

"What is the terror of death?
_That we die our work incomplete_!
What is the joy of life?
_To die knowing our task is done_!"

Swinging his power spear Garvi felt it impact on somthing but before he could swing again a limb smashed sliding backwards almost colliding with Hakis, shaking off the blow Garviel charged again.

(OOC: The bits in ittalic are the replies if you guys want to reply to it, god how many quotes can I get in one posts?  I should be a chaplain! )


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nathaniel bowed his head and waited for the end, he hoped that teh Emperor would redeem him for his blasphemy.

Then, he felt a great power course into him.
And then, the most pure voice he had ever heard flowed into his ears

You have ascended.

You are His warriors.

You must defeat His enemies.

You must save the planet.

Nathaniel stood up, a spear of pure energy in his hand.
_'For the Emperor, for Order, for humanity, charge now and destroy the beast!'_ Yelled Nathaniel, jumping over a piece of debris and driving his spear into "Thorns" exposed leg. But as he drew back for another lunge, "Thorn" swung out and knocked Nathaniel off his feet and back thirty feet.
Nathaniel jumped up and ran towards the wreckage of the Stormbird, there were dead Marines in it, and several heavy weapons that even Space Marines struggle with.
Nathaniel ignored all this and ran for the wing, which was now a ramp that was aimed squarely at "Thorn"
Nathaniel threw off his helm and let his face see sunlight, his golden hair now glowing in the sun
_"For the Emperor!'_ Nathaniel screamed as he jumped off the wing and flew towards "Thorn"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hakis closed his grip on the first grenade. But the mosnster leaped into the sky, destroying a passing dropship before landing. His visage took on a terrifyingly sinsister aspect, and Hakis knew the end had come. 

"Now, everyone dies."

'No.' Hakis whispered. He pulled the pin on the first grenade. Standing shkily, he stumbled forward, intending to ram the krak grenade down the creature`s throat even if he had to follow it. But something made him stop. Somehow, he felt himself rejuvenated. The grenade in his hand vanished, to be replaced with a glowing spear of brilliant light. His armour underwent a similar change, becoming the shining gold of the Emperor himself.

*You have ascended.

You are His warriors.

You must defeat His enemies.

You must save the planet.
*

- - -

No longer was there any fear. No longer was there any doubt. Hakis and the members of Squad Ares became like angels of the Emperor`s will. Hakis did not know what had overcome him, all he knew was that this would be the moment of his destiny. 

Garviel charged first, swinging his blazing spear into the monster. The beast swung one of its long limbs, and Garviel was thrown back, almost taking Hakis with him. Nathaniel, so recently a traitor, circled around and jumped from the wreckage of the downed dropship, hitting the enormous daemonic beast from behind. Hakis capitalised on the creature`s momentary distraction, ramming the spear up through the midsection, extracting an ear splitting scream of pain. 

He withdrew the spear, raising it just in time to fend off a downward blow from a massive blade. He marvelled at this newfound strength. Striking again, he stabbed the giant alien in the leg. The Thorn thing lurched backwards, ripping the spear from Hakis` grip and kicking him fully in the chest. 

Hakis turned the strike into a backflip, landing lightly on the tarmac behind Garviel.

'Time to finish this.' He growled to himself, taking a moment to psych himself up. 

With a roar, he charged in behind Garviel, his vision focussed on the spear lodged in the daemon`s leg...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

_*"Brother! Forgive me, I was mistaken!"*_, Demus did not listen, finishing his attack he successfully hit Hakis directly in the face, he seemed stunned for a bit. Demus used the opportunity to step back and then he delivered a mighty kick directly to Hakis's chest, the kick threw him a few meters away and he landed on the floor trying to catch his breath. Demus did not have a chance to walk away as he heard Hakis shouting again, *"Garvi! Demus! Stop!"*, what was he talking about Garviel was no... Before finishing this thought someone or something crashed into Demus knocking him off his feet directly into the ground. He landed on his arm, the same one which was shot before. He screamed in pain as his arm twisted in unnatural way, bones cracked and soon broke as he landed. Pain was searing through his arm, he looked to see what knocked him and he saw Garviel on top of him. Before having a chance to resist something grabbed his leg with inhuman strength pulling him away. 

His back was dragged on the floor scratching his armor completely and smearing the blood of his enemies on the floor behind him. He looked up and saw that Garviel was dragged in the same way, he then tried looking forward and then he saw the daemon that was Thorn, he held a great whip, it seemed to be made from pink flames as they covered the whip completely burning Demus's leg as he was dragged to the daemon. A vile sound came from the creatures throat, it was like the scratching of needles against his armor, it was laughter, the creature laughed at them struggling. Soon Demus and the rest of the squad were thrown at the creatures feet, looking up quickly he saw the daemons whip turn into a incandescent blade. Suddenly something distracted the daemon as he was about to strike the squad with his vile blade. Vox massages came rapidly, it came from a Stormibrd, _*"Strike down the xenos!"*_, the Stormbird was headed directly into the daemon. Growling with annoyance the daemon created two huge evil looking wings from thin air. He bended his legs and with one big push he arose from the ground, taking to air. He rose higher and higher until he intercepted the Stormbird's path, once the transport was close enough the daemon swung his unholy blade curving a path in the Stormbird, slicing it in two and destroying it. The Stormbird's parts came crashing down into the ground, one of them nearly hitting Demus and impaling him. The daemon looked pleased letting himself grin, he landed on the ground and turned his attention back to the squad. "Now, everyone dies.", the daemon said, laughing madly.

Death was inevitable., but Demus knew that he will fight to his last breath, he was not the type of people who submitted, he was a warrior, a champion, not of the emperor, not of mankind, but of justice and honor! As this words passed through his mind, he felt himself soar, it felt like his own will materialized into the world, giving him strength, endurance, giving him a second chance!

*You have ascended.

You are His warriors.

You must defeat His enemies.

You must save the planet.*

The voice, it was unknown to Demus, it was majestic, powerful. He did not feel that it was the emperor, neither it was the voice of another thing. For a moment Demus felt familiarity in the voice, it resembled... It... It was the voice of Thorn! He would not fail Thorn again. He rose up, his wounds - no more, his will - restored, his strength - unlimited. Demus raised himself to his feet, he and the rest of the squad were standing in the middle of an airstrip, there was no cover available. It was only demon Throne against Thorn's favorite squad. Only then Demus noticed the change that had happened to him, his armor, old, beaten and smeared with blood, it has changed from the vile color of purple to glorious gold, light was shining around Demus, he felt even more powerful, he felt protected. Then he also noticed that his axes were gone, instead of them long-hafted power-spears took their place. Demus always liked spears, spears and axes. This was his favorite weapons. He admired the many possibilities that a spear is capable of, as he did with the axe. Yet this was not time for admiration, it was time to fight, to defeat Thorn or die in glory!

Shouts and praises for the emperor filled the air as several members of the squad charged at Thorn, the attackers were Hakis, Garviel and Nathaniel! Their charge was heroic and brave and it inspired Demus, yet the words about the emperor felt empty to him. He no longer believed in the emperor but only at himself, justice and honor and justice must be done with this beast who caused so much death! _*"In the name of honor and justice! In the name of Thorn! Foul beast you shall be destroyed!!"*_, he yelled out furiously. Grabbing his spear with both hands Demus charged at Thorn but instead of attacking him directly he slided beneath his legs, avoiding a blow from the unholy blade. While sliding he noticed a chainsword and grabbed it. Finishing his slide Demus arrived behind demon and rolled back to his feet. The demon did not have a chance to turn around as Demus hurled his spear into the beasts back. He then jumped on the demon grabbing his spear and plunging the chainsword into the beast as well. He tried to slowly make his way up to the demons head. The demon tried getting Demus off his back but he was out of reach and he continued slowly making his way up, releasing his spear then plunging it again, then releasing his chainsword and plunging it again and so on. With every passing moment Demus was closer but somehow the beast managed to swing the vile blade behind its body. The blade hit Demus right in his left arm which was holding the chainsword. immediately dismembering it. Demus yelled in pain but grabbed to his spear with one hand still trying to climb on the beast.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath turned the last corner from the labyrinth of streets which he had led the governor and the last few PDF troopers down. They had disappeared into the shadows, and no one had followed them, so Darnath made his way back to the fight, even though the hails of gunfire and the roar of chain-blades grew duller and infrequent with each passing second. What he saw horrified him. He had seen battlefields before, bodies strewn everywhere and not being able to see the ground for all the sanguine fluids, but this was different. These were Astartes bodies, Astartes blood, dead Astartes. He risked a glance down and saw a Brother dead, half his helmet split open. The hastily removed aquilla marked him as 'traitor', but he was still Astartes, still a brother. _"Thorn tried to resist me. Now, from the depths of his own mind, he will watch himself kill you all. One by one."_ a sickly voice spoke from the distance, and Darnath knew before looking up it was the Thorn creature. *Not today, no one dies* Darnath snarled in his head as he shouldered his bolter. "Strike the xeno's" Came the howl down the vox, and Darnath added the roar of his bolter the the howl of the engines. The creature didn't seem to notice him, and instead sprung up on etherial wings and smashed the Stormbird out of the sky. _"Now everyone dies"_ Darnath watched impotently as the flaming wreckage landed next to him. Darnath howled for some god he had stopped believing in ages ago to deliver justice.

As if this phantom heard his words, Darnath felt a light radiate him. His chainsword on his back morphed into a silver and gold halberd, as if removing the stain of his defiance of the Astartes creed. His tainted purple armour changed into a radiant gold and as if the figure was standing next to him, Darnath heard these words;
_"You have ascended.
You are His warriors.
You must defeat His enemies.
You must save the planet."_
The voice carried with it not only the weight of purpose, but the weight of the ideals of the Astartes. This voice seemed to be the living and breathing embodiment of the Astartes as a whole. If there was a god, this was it. Darnath snarled angrily and charged at the monster, as the rest of the squad did the same. Being further away, he reached it last, but if anything this helped as the monster was already occupied with the other members of the squad. Darnath bellowed a cry of outrage and the orchestrator of the death of so many Astartes. One hand came sweeping for him, but Darnath tucked and turned under it, stepping underneath the beast's torso. Howling mindless rage, Darnath struck at the underbelly of his foe. The beast howled, and the hand came back, knocking him a few feet away. Undeterred, Darnath went to charge when an idea struck him. He unclipped his entire grenade belt and attached it to his spear. Taking a step back, and waiting until an opening appeared, Darnath hurled his spear. Flying as true as a bolt round, the explosive laiden spear pierce one of the many breast the creature possessed. Unslinging his bolter, his most trusted weapon, Darnath cried a truism amongst the Sons of Horus, on of his Legion's valued allies "Kill for the living, Kill for the dead!" as he emptied a full clip in the same line as the spear. He only needed one to connect, and the beast abdomen would burst like a ripe fruit...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ares moved forward to try and strike at the hated foe in front of him, bellowing to the Emperor. As he did the thing lashed out at him, its hell spawned weapon slicing straight through his power armour and removing his left hand. He was sent flying away to the side like a rag doll. It seemed that all hope was lost, there was no way that they would be able to defeat this thing. Ares felt it use its powers forcing them all to their knees. It was going to destroy them and the move on to defeat more and more loyal forces. He had failed his old friend and his Emperor.

The beast noticed a stormbird and flew into the air straight for it. He smashed it in two as if it was paper thin. Ares gritted his teeth, the pain from his arm flashing through him as he prepared for death. That was before he heard a strange voice:

"You have ascended.
You are His warriors.
You must defeat His enemies.
You must save the planet."


His armour seemed to change colour, going gold as the sun, even the Emperor himself. A power spear appeared out of seemingly thin air into his one remaining hand and the squad stood as a whole. They all charged forth preparing to defeat the enemy at hand. Ares was more cautious, he stood slowly thinking to himself. It seemed that the whole squad were with him at the moment, everyone of them. He had never been prouder in his life so he opened his vox and spoke to the whole squad. _"Brothers, you do not know how glad I am that you chose the side of the Emperor over the side of Chaos. I am sorry that I have not treated you all like brothers of the Emperor but I have never lead a finer squad of men."_

With that he removed his battered helm, chucking it to one side. He flipped the spear in his hand, taking a throwing stance. He aimed at the huge fiend in front of him, hoping that his brothers would move out of the way. He threw the spear throwing it as hard as he could. It impacted upon the creatures arm, going straight through the enemies arm. He stooped before grabbing his chain-sword, he was certain that he wouldn't survive and revved his chain-sword. "_FOR THE EMPEROR AND HIS ASTARTES SON!"_


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ge'lath'kor roared as he was struck from all sides. The daemon lord screamed in ecstatic agony as one of the spears pierced his leg, and buckled forwards. Suddenly, he felt the impact of one of the warriors fall against him, as one of the Astartes leapt from the crashed stormbird's wing, and onto Ge'lath'kor's back. Just as he lifted his head up, the daemon was hit again, as several spear thrusts impacted on his other leg. Once more the daemon fell, roaring with hate:

*THIS IS NOT HOW IT ENDS!*

Reaching for a brand of ethereal flame from within his daemonic claws. Just as the flames sprouted forth, Ge'lath'kor roared again, as one of the marines began climbing up his chest, stabbing him repeatedly with both spear and chainsword. Another spear impacted on the monster's abdomen, but the daemon ignored it. Suddenly, and finally, a spear was hurled, by the Sergeant of the super-squad, straight into the daemon's head. Ge'lath'kor screeched, as a vast gale swept up the entire world. Lightning cascaded through the sky as Ge'lath'kor prepared to summon his legions of daemons through the Warp to aid him. The dark master staggered backwards, pulling the spear from his head, and swatting the marines that were climbing him from his body. Still with several spears in his daemonic flesh, Ge'lath'kor called out to the squad:

*YOU CANNOT STOP ME! I AM THE CHOSEN OF SLAANESH!*

The monster vaguely registered several bolt round impacting on his chest, and laughed at the weakness of the attacks. Nothing could stop him now. He was immortal. Striding forward, Ge'lath'kor summoned two, long, flickering blades of daemonflame. He reached the squad, preparing to kill them all.

*This is the end.*

Garviel roared back:

*"This is over for you, twisted monster! You have taken Thorn! You must die!"*

Ge'lath'kor laughed at the pathetic statement, as more of the unit joined in. Hakis and Nathaniel swore oaths to the Emperor, roaring battle-cries, ready to face their doom together. Demus and Darnath stood together, united by the ideals of the Astartes, and the memory of Thorn. And before them all, stood Sergeant Ares. He said nothing, but looked on in contempt at the wretched creature that had killed Thorn, as a Vortex Grenade materialised in his hand.

*Throw it now, Ares. You and your squad will forever guard the Imperium, and this world will be saved. Throw it now, and Ascend.*

With a mighty roar, Ares threw the Vortex Grenade. It whistled through the air, and time seemed to slow down to a standstill. Ge'lath'kor cackled through bloodied teeth, not knowing of his inevitable demise. Just as the Grenade sailed right in front of the beast's head, one of the Darnath's bolter rounds hit his spear's grenade belt. The grenades detonated, and, fuelled by the spear's infinite light, created a catastrophic explosion. It completely and utterly destroyed the daemon's material presence, and all evidence of it was destroyed. It was only a second later that Ge'lath'kor truly screamed with terror, as the Vortex Grenade activated. The daemons entire spirit, its warp essence, was utterly consumed. Vast energies spilled outwards, also consuming the squad of brave warriors. The men around could only look on as the mighty daemon was destroyed at last, all physical and spiritual remains completely erased. Ge'lath'kor was dead.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Slowly, each one of the marines woke up. They looked around an unfamiliar landscape, a battlefield, long-since abandoned. They stood at the edge of what was once a clearing, with just a single tree remaining. They stood on the world they had fought on almost 10,000 years ago.

Their armour was black, with flame and bone motifs reflected across their baroque plates. The spears of light were gone, too, and so was Ge'lath'kor. So was everything.

Sergeant Ares spoke, at last:

"What happened?"

Captain Hyperion Thorn answered.

*"We are where you freed me. Where you all Ascended."* he said. The squad turned in awe to see Thorn, also armoured in black.

*"When the daemon possessed me, the Emperor's Children were damned. Our beloved Legion was almost ripped apart, and, not long after, Fulgrim also fell. There was a mighty civil war; Horus and several others turned against the Emperor. The Emperor was victorious."* Thorn paused. *"But the Emperor's Children are now all traitors. We are all that remains, to protect the Imperium from aliens, mutants, and heretics. Our old Legion is gone.*

*We are the Legion of the Damned.*


----------

